# If It Can Fly, It Can Float!!!



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2013)

Charles' "Grumman on Floats" thread and Jan's floatplane thread got me thinking of a thread dedicated to just floatplanes, seaplanes and any other contraption that they could stick a few pylons on!

So lets post some pics!!


These are a few I've collected.....


Consolidated Catalina Mark I, AH562 'AX-', of No, 202 Squadron RAF, anchored at Gibraltar after an anti-submarine patrol.






Arado Ar 196





and a few more...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2013)

That last one just looks like they had bits left over from 20 years of plane building and decided to see what they could come up with.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2013)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## stona (Dec 18, 2013)

N4521U said:


> That last one just looks like they had bits left over from 20 years of plane building and decided to see what they could come up with.......




What is that last one? It looks a lot like one of the Saro 'amphibians'.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2013)

The caption at IWM reads: "Supermarine Southampton Mk.II of 201 Squadron, Royal Air Force"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2013)

I like this thread!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2013)

How about some Arado Ar 196s?.........

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2013)

I do like this thread !! Lemme see what I can come up with !

How about a Heinkel 115, for starters ?

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2013)

nice!

,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 19, 2013)

Njaco said:


> The caption at IWM reads: "Supermarine Southampton Mk.II of 201 Squadron, Royal Air Force"



Thanks. My eye was drawn to the tail which is slightly reminiscent of the Saro A.27 'London'.






It's as if Vickers Supermarine and Saunders Roe were having a competition to design the ugliest possible flying boat 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 19, 2013)

Thought I'd just chip in with a couple of pic's I picked from my father's collection which I found after Mum had passed on.

These are all Fairey F3s of 202 Squadron at Calaframa slipway in Malta. The squadron line up was in honour of the visit of Sir Philip Sassoon Secretary of State for Air 1924-29 and 1931–37. I believe this visit was sometime in 1933-34.
















I'll have more to follow over the next few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2013)

The beautiful Do-24 and huge Bv-238

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 19, 2013)

An He 59. 






This one, civil registration D-ASUO, caused some controversy. It was attacked by Spitfires of No. 54 Squadron and immediately landed on the water over the Goodwin Sands. It was taken in tow by the Walmer Lifeboat and beached, as seen here, on a beach in Kent.
The crew stated that they were searching for a Luftwaffe pilot, shot down in the area earlier that day. They were all registered with the Red Cross in Geneva, the aircraft was unarmed and clearly marked in accordance with international law. It carried a rubber dinghy, stretchers, oxygen apparatus and other medical equipment. 
The British were having none of it stating that it had flown close to one of their convoys and was therefore intercepted.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow, so were they held as POWs?


----------



## imalko (Dec 19, 2013)

Dornier Do-22 of Royal Yugoslav Naval Aviation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 19, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, so were they held as POWs?



Yes.

The pilot was Unteroffizier Helmut Bartmann, the observer Unteroffizier Walter Anders, the wireless operator Unteroffizier Erich Schiele and the flight engineer Feldwebel Gunther Maywald who was wounded.

The aircraft was broken up in situ.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2013)

How about some Japanese seaplanes................

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2013)

Grumman Duck:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Dec 20, 2013)

How about H8K Emily

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2013)

"....so were they held as POWs?"

And no doubt, _survived_ the war.

Britain didn't prevail by being _nice_.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2013)

How about an Italian Savoia-Marchetti SM-55X ?

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2013)

norab said:


> How about H8K Emily
> View attachment 250330



I can remember when this very aircraft sat at NAS Norfolk, Va. (minus one engine). Then someone decided to give it back to Japan.

Charles


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah. That was a bit of a crime, no? 

Charles did you build that 55?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 21, 2013)

A couple of pictures of a Fairey FIIID in flight, the second with the British fleet steaming toward Malta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 21, 2013)

Great pictures!

Is it just me or do the floats/pontoons on the Fairey look like they've been put on backwards 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah. That was a bit of a crime, no?
> 
> Charles did you build that 55?



Good eye, Vick. Yes, that is a model airplane. I have the plans, and have considered building it, but, No, I did not build that one.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2013)

We all know about the OS2U-3 Kingfisher... and the Beechcraft Staggerwing in military garb, on floats.....

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Dec 21, 2013)

How about the Sea Dart


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't know whether the XF2Y-1 Sea Dart flying boat fighter aircraft was the Navy's screw up or Convair's. 

And then there was the Glenn L. Martin P6M "Seamaster". Here's a good video of the Seamaster...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QowTqmxYZ1Q_

Unfortunately politics got in the way of a very good jet seaplane. Don't believe me ? The Russian copy did just fine !!

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2013)

freakin' great pics everyone!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2013)

The H8K Emily is just a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> The H8K Emily is just a beautiful aircraft.



It burned really good too.......

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 23, 2013)

I think this is a CAMS 55, again in Malta 1932-34.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2013)

Saw the Ar196 (my all time fav) and I figured I'd add a couple. I'll post a few pix from some other rarely seen aircraft, too...

Ar196A-3 launching from the DKM Prinz Eugen





Ar196 being prepped





He119 V3





LeO H-46 (French - prewar)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2013)

Love that last one!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2013)

How about some Shorts!


Short Sunderland Mark I, N9029 ‘V’, of No. 230 Squadron RAF, flying over the RAF Aboukir, Egypt, after taking off from Aboukir Bay.





.
Short Sunderland Mark I, N9029 ‘V’, of No. 230 Squadron RAF, taking off from Aboukir Bay.





.
Short Sunderland Mark Is of No. 10 Squadron RAAF, at their moorings at Mount Batten, Devon.





.
Groundcrew performing a routine overhaul on a Short Sunderland Mark I of No. 210 Squadron RAF, moored in Oban Bay, Scotland.





.

Short Sunderland Mark III, EJ137 '1-T', of No. 201 Squadron RAF based at Castle Archdale, County Fermanagh, taking off from Lough Erne.





.
Short Singapore III K8856 moored at Mount Batten, Plymouth, in May 1937. This aircraft was one of the last of the stately Singapores to be built and was delivered initially to No 228 Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2013)

They look more like flying boats than shorts Chris. 
I'll get my coat.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love that last one!


That LeO H-46 never got far in development: French military policy changes and the onset of WWII derailed it's continued development, but it did look like it had potential.

It also looked sort of like a water bug


----------



## Marauderman26 (Dec 24, 2013)

SIKORSKY JRS-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2013)

Cool pictures and videos everyone. 


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2013)

Some time ago Joe put up some pic's of the Martin Mars that is owned by the Coulson people.... Great shots, Joe...

BTW, this is the Hawaii Mars...

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marauderman26 (Dec 25, 2013)

Marvelous pictures of the MARS CCHEESE!

Here's one of my favorite flying boat pictures..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2013)

That shot of the Mars over the water is freakin' awesome!!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 25, 2013)

Got bombed by that Martin Mars while fighting a forest fire on the B.C. coast. Now how about some ugly, Seversky Sev-3 ...






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2013)

The JRMs were sure an awesome aircraft!

The "Hawaii" Mars started as a JRM-1 but was converted to a JRM-3 later on and is actually the namesake of the original "Hawaii" which had an accident and sank in Chesapeake Bay in 1945.

I had the opportunity to go aboard the "Hawaii" Mars here on Shasta Lake in 2008, where it was stationed during the big fires we were having.

So here's some more "Mars" porn:

First, a flight of the originals!
(as presented: Philippine, Hawaii, Maraina, Caroline)





And here's Coulson's Hawaii Mars (Shasta Lake, 2008)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

Sweet David!


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 26, 2013)

Sikorsky VS 44. 

My father worked at Sikorsky when these aircraft were built and is somewhere in the "roll-out" picture of the plane with the Sikorsky employees (hundreds in the photo).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 26, 2013)

That's a great photo, taken in Avalon Harbor, Catalina Island off the coast of Southern California.

The large building seen in the background is the Avalon Casino overlooking town and the harbor.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shots guy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2013)

Very cool! The Smithsonian Channel (Great Planes?) had an episode talking about Coulson flying tankers


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2013)

I believe this aircraft is in the New England Air Museum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice shot, didn't that Casino appear in a movie?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice shot, didn't that Casino appear in a movie?


Many times, Wayne!

Catalina Island is right off the coast of Southern California (Orange County Los Angeles County) and has been used as a location for scores of films since the movie age began.

Here's a link with a little bit of history and a long list of movies shot there.

Catalina Island History - Catalina Island Chamber of Commerce


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2014)

This Curtiss-Wright P-40C (C/N 16194) Serial 41-13390 managed to float, but was not designed to do so. It was pulled from a Russian lake over fifty years after it ditched.

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's a couple more from my small personal collection. Blackburn 'Iris Mk V' July 1933.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great stuff gentlemen!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Many times, Wayne!
> 
> Catalina Island is right off the coast of Southern California (Orange County Los Angeles County) and has been used as a location for scores of films since the movie age began.
> 
> ...



Cheers Mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2014)

I like that Blackburn!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2014)

Always been a fan of the Sikorsky S-38/41.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd never seen one that I know of until these recent posts. Interesting craft.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2014)

Let's not forget the Aichi "Jake"....

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2014)

A Fokker T-VIIIW seaplane of No. 320 (Dutch) Squadron RAF, attended by Dutch Naval groundcrew, being taken down to the water on a carrier at Pembroke Dock, Pembrokeshire.







Fokker T-VIIIW, AV961, of No. 320 (Dutch) Squadron RAF based at Pembroke dock, Pembrokeshire, taxiing out into Milford Haven for take-off.






A Fokker T-VIIIW seaplane of No. 320 (Dutch) Squadron RAF setting off on convoy patrol after taking off from Pembroke Dock, Pembrokeshire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2014)

That Fokker Seaplane wasn't a very common sight, any idea how many were produced?

If I had the extra cash (note: laughter begins at the word extra), I would certainly consider this little beauty:

A 2007 Progressive-Aerodyne SeaRey. Saw this at the local airfield (Benton O85) a few years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2014)

There was a red one that showed up at Mountain Empire airport about 4 years ago Dave. Neat little aircraft.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2014)

Second and third photos, what the names and models of these?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2014)

2nd: Northrop N3P-B
3rd: Fairchild 91


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you sir. Very interesting craft.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 8, 2014)

Adding to the collection, the last two seaplane photographs from my little collection, both from the Blackburn school, a Singapore and a Perth. Both in Malta during 1933.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2014)

Excellent photos Vic, thank you for sharing sir. I really like this thread.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2014)

I love that plane, very cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 10, 2014)

RAAF Douglas Dolphin.
source - Welcome to ADF Serials

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2014)

How about an Arado Ar199?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks like it started out as a Bf108 and grew appendages...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2014)

It does look a little bit like a Bf108, doesn't it?

Messerschmitt, Dornier and Blohm und Voss had some very contemporary civil/liason designs


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2014)

Lublin R-XIII floatplanes.....


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 12, 2014)

Typed "Ugliest Floatplane" into Google images, was not disappointed. I have no idea what this was....






Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> I have no idea what this was....


Fugly is what it is...

Actually, it's called the "Goupil Duck", first designed and built in 1883 by Alexandre Goupil as a glider prototype for the intended powered version (powered by a steam engine: 1000lbs @ 15hp) which never happened.

Glen Curtiss actually built a powered version of Goupil Duck in 1916 (seen in the photo) in an effort to get around the Wright's wing-warping patient. Curtiss modified it several times, first with landing skids, then wheels and then Langley style floats. It goes on record as flying in 1917 and performed well with his modifications to the flight controls, larger wings and his own gasoline engine. Not sure whatever happened to it, but there are several photos on the net that show it in different configurations.

But in the end, it is still fugly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Dave.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2014)

OMG. lets get back to floatplanes!!!!


A Cat on patrol.....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2014)

Njaco said:


> OMG. lets get back to floatplanes!!!!


But that Fugly Duck had floats, so it's legit!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> How about an Arado Ar199?
> 
> View attachment 251887



I'll see your Arado and raise you a Swordfish!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 12, 2014)

Four of a kind....kinda...















In order of appearance, Boeing Totem, DH.89 Dragon Rapide, Ercoupe EDO and Fairchild Super 71

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2014)

piece of trivia about the ercoupe.....did you know a lot were built and sold without rudder pedals? the way the controls were designed they were not needed. many pilots couldnt deal with that and they made conversion kits so the rudders could be manually operated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2014)

The upper photo looks like a Hansa-Brandenburg W.12...not quite sure about the aircraft in the second photo


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2014)

The pic stated the top pic was a Van Berkel W-A. Not so sure on the others.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2014)

Njaco said:


> The pic stated the top pic was a Van Berkel W-A. Not so sure on the others.


Ah, gotcha...it is, technically a W.12, then.

In 1918, a W.12 made an emergency landing in the Netherlands and was interred. The Dutch were impressed with it and licenced built 35 of their own as the W-A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Jan 15, 2014)

Caproni Ca 60, it flew very briefly


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder why only briefly !!!!
Looks like a case of "OK, we're going to build a floating apartment block, with triple, twin deck verandas, and see if it can fly" !!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2014)

I googled Aeronca Floatplane and look what came up. Look familiar ?

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2014)

Another floater! Great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you ready for this ? A Heinkel HD-25 in Japanese livery !

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Another floater! Great!


 
You're gonna hafta flush again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2014)

Very cool shot! Nice find Chris.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome! Screams sexy power.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2014)

That's a Viking Twin Otter DHC-6-400. PT6-34s with Wipair floats. The otters i work with have the same engine and at one time had the same finlets on the horizontal stabilizer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2014)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2014)

norab said:


> Caproni Ca 60, it flew very briefly
> 
> View attachment 252128



That looks like the trailer my grandmother lived in with wings!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> That looks like the trailer my grandmother lived in with wings!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2014)

FLYBOYJ said:


> That's a Viking Twin Otter DHC-6-400. PT6-34s with Wipair floats. The otters i work with have the same engine and at one time had the same finlets on the horizontal stabilizer.



Original caption said it was the largest twin-engine floatplane nowadays!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2014)

norab said:


> Caproni Ca 60, it flew very briefly
> 
> View attachment 252128



I'm surprised it flew at all !!!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

Now this will have you scratching your head!!!

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 20, 2014)

Russian?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Russian?


Either it's Russian or that's a promo for Texaco...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2014)

HAHAHAHA HAHAHA that was a good one!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## LDSModeller (Jan 21, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Now this will have you scratching your head!!!
> 
> .
> View attachment 252517



I knew this one from an article in a Model Aircraft magazine build article.

Can't remember the magazine or kit off hand, but it looked cool in an allover NMF or Aluminum paint finish with "green squiggle" camouflage, as in the lower colour aircraft profile in this link.

Aviatsija i Vremya AVV-200401 Aviatsija i Vremya N1 2004 (Beriev MBR-2 Soviet WW2 famous flying boat story, Ryan X-13 Verijet + 1/72 scale plans). Model kits, Military and Technical Books and Magazines on www.Aviapress.com.

Wouldn't mind one for my collection

regards

Alan


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2014)

With those skis, I wonder if it ever found a downhill lake. I'll get me coat ........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Beriev MBR-7?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't you get the feeling from the last picture that the pilot stopped the engines a little short of the dock? Lol


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2014)

I see someone fooling around with the starboard engine...there may have been issues.

The officer in the forground has some interesting body langauge going on there, too...kinda like ass-chewin' time from the looks of it...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 27, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I see someone fooling around with the starboard engine...there may have been issues.
> 
> The officer in the forground has some interesting body langauge going on there, too...kinda like ass-chewin' time from the looks of it...



I think you are right.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2014)

He doesn't look overly happy that's for sure.

Good shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 28, 2014)

Check out the pics at this site....

The Widgeon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2014)

Was the Widgeon the predecessor to the Goose?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunderland EK573/P of No 10 Squadron RCAF 'unsticks' after picking up three survivors from a Wellington shot down in the Bay of Biscay, 27 August 1944. Despite a heavy swell - and the knowledge that many such landing attempts had ended in disaster - Flight Lieutenant W B (Bill) Tilley executed a successful rescue. The No 172 Squadron Wellington had crashed after being hit by return fire during an attack on U-534 the previous night.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2014)

Cool shot!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2014)

I can just hear the pilot of the last picture saying "Be a good lad and climb up on the top wing will you. There you go."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2014)

Never seen that first one before Chris. What is it?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2014)

A Blohm Voss HA-139 Nordwind....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Makes you wonder, if Blohm Voss were totally uncapable, to design a 'normal' looking aircraft!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 21, 2014)

From what I've seen Jan, they weren't capable. Every design I've seen was oddball.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Woof woof!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice Jan.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2014)

There you go with those negative waves...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 21, 2014)

I kinda like, but then I liked the second gen. Firebirds to.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2014)

Behind the Airplane and Police Squad movies, my third most watched movie. Time to make it #1 methinks.

Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2014)

Woof!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> View attachment 254853



At least not this early in the morning....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's a good shot of a Heinkel He115

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice Dave, that is a great shot!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's a good shot of a lesser know U.S. naval seaplane (late war, 44 - 45), the Curtiss SC-1 Seahawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2014)

Great material, keep it coming guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, bring on some more...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2014)

With all.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2014)

By the way, just as odd as it is to see a "land-based" (or carrier-based) aircraft with floats, it is also just as odd to see a seaplane with landing gear...

In this case, the Curtiss SC-1 Seahawk, which was designed as a seaplane, actually could have the floats removed and fixed gear installed. Made it look pretty odd, but I'm sure it performed a little better without all the weight and drag of the floats!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2014)

Props look small...................


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Props look small...................


Sure, it normally has a huge float hanging under it's nose! Too large of a prop would chop it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2014)

That does look funny.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2014)

I understand it was referred to as a "Baby Thunderbolt" and the last time I was at the USS New Jersey there was a flight simulator ride based on this very aircraft type.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2014)

It looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh heard it was incredible loud as well...


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking at it vaguely; the cowling is Hellcat, the wings SBD, the canopy is A1, and the props square tip-ness reminds my of a Flymo hover mower blade. Though together, she's more purposeful beautiful looking any convertable US naval A/C i've seen yet, over all pervading an air of Douglas about her.

(...not that you can see Douglas walking away, after 'pervading' the air around the aircraft luckily.)


----------



## snowmobileman (Mar 3, 2014)

Several pages back, I saw the link to the Widgeon website...pretty cool! I have worked on five of those aircraft in the past...Gooses N22932, N741 N7811, and Widgeons N17841 and N141R.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2014)

Allied Aviation Corp. XLRA amphibian glider






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2014)

new one to me...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bristol XLRQ-1 Amphibian Glider...







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2014)

First time I've ever seen boat/glider. Interesting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2014)

Are they the same? I see a star on the Bristol.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2014)

They are similar but not the same I think. Interesting shots though!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2014)

Friedrichshafen FF.60 experimental floatplane.

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2014)

I wonder how the top engines impacted take offs? Cool looking plane though.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2014)

To look at that, and then look at what we have today and wonder how we ever got to this point. Amazing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2014)

The learning curve was a steep one there for a while...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2014)

Martin PBM Mariner, one of my favourites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2014)

Lublin R-VIII bis.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2014)

I love the flying boats.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

good stuff Guys..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2014)

Is that Polish float plane sinking? You can almost see nothing of the pontoons. And that is without people that I can see. Would love to hear the story behind that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2014)

Sinking .... not yet. The Lublin R-VIII HYDRO no.803 floatplane was damaged on the 1st September 1939 at the naval air station in Puck. Then she was moved near Chałupy village at the Hel peninsula. I think the pic was taken at that moment. On the 8th September 1939 she was destroyed with the R-VIII no.802 together during a German air raid.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2014)

Good shot of that Curtiss!

Something that might be missed by the casual observer, but a seaplane (floatplane) pilot not only had to land thier aircraft in the rolling water of the sea, but had to do so in the wake of a moving ship AND guide the aircraft onto the recovery slip.

In my mind, it puts these pilots above carrier rated pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for that bit of schooling Dave. I did not know this.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2014)

Seversky SEV-3, a variant of the P-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2014)

An-2W no.636.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2014)

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

I don't think there is much the An02 could not do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2014)

Letov Š-328 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 2, 2014)

Here's one I have seen flying while on a fishing trip to Kenora ON on Lake of the Woods.
The first time it was on a pre-season test flight and it let out a very loud backfire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 3, 2014)

Now there's this:
Sea plane takes off from truck bed on MSN Video


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2014)

Caption for this "interesting" engineering marvel:


> Hansa-Brandenburg CC (A.45). Equipped with a 200 hp 6-cylinder in-line engine, this aircraft was fitted with an experimental middle wing which made it a triplane; the climb performance improved slightly, but increased drag and weight involved a significantly lower maximum speed.
> A.45 was delivered on May 14, 1918 and crashed near Trieste on September 19.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2014)

Blackburn Shark

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Caption for this "interesting" engineering marvel:
> 
> 
> View attachment 261879



If you have a DEATH WISH................we have.......................................


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2014)

I like the Shark!


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2014)

Polikarpov Po-2P...











Polikarpov Po-2PP


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2014)

Ju 52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2014)

Ursinus seaplane fighter prototype biplane with floats retracted.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 5, 2014)

Now that ain't purty.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2014)

Looks like a torpedo in a way. I bet it took a gorilla to crank those floats up.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2014)

I've never seen that one before though I think the retractable floats is a great idea. I have a pic of a large British Flying boat that had that ability in one of my books somewhere.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I've never seen that one before though I think the retractable floats is a great idea. I have a pic of a large British Flying boat that had that ability in one of my books somewhere.


I think it was posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2014)

Roc Floatplane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 5, 2014)

Nice David. That one kinda has everything going against it; big round engine, flat windscreen, turret and floats. All they needed to do was drag a parachute behind them and it would have had little forward speed.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I think it was posted earlier in this thread.


Actually, I just checked and I was mistaken.

Now sure where I saw it at, a while back...but anyway, here it is, the Blackburn B20:






And while I'm at it, I'll toss up another rarity, the Soviet bomber DB-3 torpedo bomber prototype, the DB-3TP:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2014)

Lord........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2014)

And they were picking on your post Chris. Whoa!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2014)

That's the one Dave!

I had seen it in _British Experimental Combat Aircraft of World War II: Prototypes, Research Aircraft, and Failed Production Designs_ by Buttler


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> That's the one Dave!
> 
> I had seen it in _British Experimental Combat Aircraft of World War II: Prototypes, Research Aircraft, and Failed Production Designs_ by Buttler


That retractable float concept is actually being tried on a few modern aircraft, too. The retractable float technology is now called RAPT (Retractable Amphibious Pontoon Technology)


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 13, 2014)

Nice. The B.20 had merits to it, but powered by two RR Vultures was not going to go anywhere development wise in a hurry. The remains of that one are at the bottom of the sea at Dumbarton, where it was built. The Rolls Royce Heritage Trust at Hillington, Glasgow recovered one of its Vulture engines and has it on display there.

Here's a couple of a rare survivor:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2014)

That is just a gorgeous aircraft!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2014)

We should never have given that one back.


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)

The RNZAF PBY-5 Catalina code XX-T ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 15, 2014)

Type ugly into Google and your never disappointed, the Fokker T.IV...






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)

It's something for Jan. I can see the number 13.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 15, 2014)

They don't make them like that anymore...thank God!


----------



## fubar57 (May 15, 2014)

Never saw the 13 . Jim, it was so ugly, they also made an "A" version.

Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (May 15, 2014)

Forgot I took a picture on Lake of the Woods of the Beechcraft landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)

Nice shot.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2014)

Nice material guys.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2014)

I believe that is the only ugly Fokker I've ever seen.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

> The RNZAF PBY-5 Catalina code XX-T



Nice picture, PBY-5 NZ4017 of 6 Sqn RNZAF, based at Lauthala Bay, Fiji, then Halavo Bay, Solomons from November 1943. Struck off charge in 1951 and most likely scrapped at Hobsonville, Auckland with all the other Kiwi Cats. Note the ASW aerials under its wings and the five symbols on the nose aft of the turret. These showed how many rescue sorties it had performed; these were called 'Dumbo Rescues' and were indicated by a caricature of Dumbo the Elephant. Note also that the beam bubble is open and the .50 is manned and ready. I'd say the pic was probably taken in 1944 whilst the squadron was at Halavo Bay.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

> We should never have given that one back.



The thing was, Capt Vick, sending it to Japan saved it for posterity. If it wasn't shipped to Japan, it would have been scrapped. The US Navy offered it to other museums in the States, who all turned it down. With that, the navy was going to scrap it, but for the curator of the Museum of Maritime Science in Tokyo, who got wind of the fact that the navy was going to dispose of it and put together a package to rescue it. There were a few die hards in the navy who protested that the aircraft was leaving the USA, but didn't have the resources to do anything about it. Its no longer in Tokyo; I'd imagine it was quite a mission to move it again.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

> The RNZAF PBY-5 Catalina code XX-T



I forgot about this one when I wrote about this aircraft. This is the airworthy Cat in New Zealand at Wanaka a number of years back. It's undergoing long term maintenance at present, they're reskinning the top wing and hasn't flown for a number of years. Hopefully it'll be back in the air next year some time.






These two looked better in black and white.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice picture, PBY-5 NZ4017 of 6 Sqn RNZAF, based at Lauthala Bay, Fiji, then Halavo Bay, Solomons from November 1943. Struck off charge in 1951 and most likely scrapped at Hobsonville, Auckland with all the other Kiwi Cats. Note the ASW aerials under its wings and the five symbols on the nose aft of the turret. These showed how many rescue sorties it had performed; these were called 'Dumbo Rescues' and were indicated by a caricature of Dumbo the Elephant. Note also that the beam bubble is open and the .50 is manned and ready. I'd say the pic was probably taken in 1944 whilst the squadron was at Halavo Bay.



Great. THX for sharing. I couldn't work out the serial.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> The thing was, Capt Vick, sending it to Japan saved it for posterity. If it wasn't shipped to Japan, it would have been scrapped. The US Navy offered it to other museums in the States, who all turned it down. With that, the navy was going to scrap it, but for the curator of the Museum of Maritime Science in Tokyo, who got wind of the fact that the navy was going to dispose of it and put together a package to rescue it. There were a few die hards in the navy who protested that the aircraft was leaving the USA, but didn't have the resources to do anything about it. Its no longer in Tokyo; I'd imagine it was quite a mission to move it again.



Thanks for the background. If that was the choice, then I wouldn't care if they shipped it to the moon. Still would have been nice to see it in indoor at the Hazy-Udvar though.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2014)

How about the Martin P6M Seamaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2014)

A shame they where all mostly scrapped... I died a little when I found out.


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (May 16, 2014)

Would someone explain the bottom -52 photo puleeeze. Is the Hinomaru a squadron marking or did the Japanese get some Spanish aircraft?

Geo


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2014)

Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## fubar57 (May 16, 2014)

Yessir. I've seen a black circle separating numbers in the civil war but never one that was outlined.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> A shame they where all mostly scrapped... I died a little when I found out.


It is a good-looking design, certainly innovative using the wingtips as out-riggers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2014)

Good looking? Its gorgeous!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 16, 2014)

> Good looking? Its gorgeous!



I take it you're not talking about the Ju 52/3m on floats, then?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2014)

The Ju-52 to me it just a classic aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2014)

The Japanese got quite a few German aircraft to test during WWII if I am not mistaken George. This could be one of them from the looks of it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2014)

Plus it looks like that 52 has a second dorsal position. Unusual modelling subject I would say.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2014)

Duplicate post. Damn smartphone.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 16, 2014)

> Damn smartphone.



Sounds like the smartphone outsmarted it owner :lol

I think it is Spanish, not Japanese. The St Andrews Cross on the rudder is the give away. The ring around the black dot is likely to be to differentiate between the roundel and the dark colour of the camouflage. Just a thought.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2014)

Pretty sure that's a Spanish Civil war aircraft. While the Japanese did have several Ju52 aircraft, I haven't seen one equipped with floats.

Also, I have never seen a Japanese aircraft with noseart quite like what's shown on this particular Ju52.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2014)

I found the link:

FalkeEins - The Luftwaffe blog : Condor Legion Ju 52 floatplane AS./88

Condor Legion Ju 52 floatplane AS./88 


Along with the first variants of the Stuka to fly combat sorties, this for me is the one of the rarest Luftwaffe types to see service during the Spanish Civil War. A single photo of a Nationalist Ju 52 3m (W) was published in the book As de Picas or "Ace of Spades" by Galland Books devoted to the seaplane Staffel AS./88 of the Condor Legion. Translated and republished by Schiffer books it is a slim volume of only 186 pages retailing for well over £35, but probably one of the few books worth buying for a single photo. There are many unknowns about this aircraft. For starters it is not certain if there was one, two or more Ju-52 floatplanes in service with the Aufklärungsstaffel See/88 (AS./88 or the Maritime Reconnaissance Squadron), of the Condor Legion in Spain. There are several photos showing partial views of possible candidates which contradict each other. Much remains to be investigated. This particular aircraft - red '527' - complete with Totenkopf emblem on the nose, was used by the AS./88 for liaison and transport duties. During a flight from Cadiz to Pollensa on 21 March 1938 it came under attack from two Republican Fiat CR. 32 fighters, one of which was shot down by the Ju 52's gunner. Republican Coastal Defence reported ;

" ..at 15:10 two fighters were airborne to intercept an enemy seaplane spotted eight miles from the coast, north-east of Cabo Palos. The fighters engaged the seaplane but the rebel aircraft managed to shoot down one of our aircraft which came down in the sea thirty five kilometres from the coast, exploding on impact .."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2014)

That has to be the world's only aircraft ever shot down by a Ju52...oh the humiliation of the CR.32's pilot! 

By the way, good info


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2014)

When the survivor returned to base I'm sure it turned into a gaggle of Me-109s.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 17, 2014)

Great stuff Dave. Ju 52/3m is a classic aircraft, but the clsoest thing to my tool shed that flies that I've ever seen.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2014)

The floats also appear to be of an earlier/different type than I have seen on later Ju 52 W.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2014)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 262958


The structure on shore, seen just above the horizontal stabilizer of the aircraft...

That looks like a coaling facility for ships if I'm seeing that correctly.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2014)

Had to look that one up; Heinkel He 8. Here's a link to info on the image and surrounding vessels - in Danish, but interesting nonetheless.

Esbjerg Havn fotograferet 1931 af Hans Pors


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2014)

This building here. Pretty sure that a collier building.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2014)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2014)

Agreed, cool shots alright.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bolingbroke Mk.I s/n 717







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2014)

That is so cool!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## herman1rg (Jun 26, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Bolingbroke Mk.I s/n 717
> 
> View attachment 265847
> 
> ...


Makes you wonder how well it flew


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 26, 2014)

Then there's this:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ6zTZuq5zw_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice Geo, I'd only seen a wooden model of one!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2014)

Roald Amundsen and N-25 at Svalbard.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

Man, that just looks cold!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2014)

Dunno if that qualifies for the thread, because I am pretty sure that can't fly and it sure as heck won't float!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2014)

I have seen this picture before, but never noticed the bottom of the wing was painted orange. Looks like maybe even the floats are also, or is that just rust from later war steel use? Must be one of the test articles. Great posting!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2014)

Northrop N-3PB floatplane

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 4, 2014)

Those guys look like they're just chillin': "Yeah ladies...it's a float plane".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2014)

They do don't they.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2014)

A nice shot...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2014)

Guy on the left is telling the one in the middle: "Hey, don't bogart that joint!"


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2014)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 6, 2014)

In the early Canadian Bush Plane era it seems they put floats or skis on just about anything that flew. Junkers, Northrop, Fairchild, De Havilland, Bellanca and Noordyun all supplied aircraft that could be fitted with floats and skis and they were.

View attachment 266469


View attachment 266470


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 6, 2014)

Ah, the golden days of Edo!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 8, 2014)

My other pictures disappeared!
Here's two more.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2014)

What's that odd duck in the foreground of the bottom picture?


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 8, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> What's that odd duck in the foreground of the bottom picture?


Its another Fairchild. F-11 Husky


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

I was going to ask the same question! It's rather like a DH Otter after going to 'Slimfast' !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 9, 2014)

Good analogy Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2014)

Terry. 
If this one is to new I'll remove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 9, 2014)

I love that they still value a big 4 engine float plane! The Chinese have one as well, though the production numbers are in the single digits.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2014)

I am surprised more like these are not being used.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice shots here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2014)

Seen this before?
Beriev Be-200 Altair Multipurpose Amphibious Aircraft


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2014)

Old Wizard said:


> Seen this before?
> Beriev Be-200 Altair Multipurpose Amphibious Aircraft



Nope!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree, excellent!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2014)

Those turboprops looks perfectly at home on that Do24ATT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 9, 2014)

What's the top RAF one?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it's a Northrop design. Maybe originally from Norway?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep.. Northrop N-3PB anti-submarine float plane of the Royal Norwegian 330th Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)

very Cool.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## norab (Oct 11, 2014)

Thinking a little outside of the box

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2014)

Leave to Norab. Never seen those before. Interesting and off the wing.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2014)

Something for Charles.....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## norab (Oct 13, 2014)

How about a flying submarine










> The RFS-1 was constructed by Donald V. Reid, an early R/C submarine enthusiast, and defense contractor, of Asbury Park, New Jersey, USA, using parts from other (crashed) aircraft. A serious attempt to make an aircraft that could also serve as a submarine, Reid's design came to him almost by accident when a set of model airplane wings fell off a shelf and landed on the hull of one of his radio-controlled submarines he had been building since 1954. An idea was born and he decided to build the world's first flying submarine.
> 
> Reid first tested various model-sized flying submarines before attempting to build a piloted craft. As a plane, registered as N1740 and powered by a 65 hp four-cylinder Lycoming aircraft engine, the RFS-1 has flown over 75 ft (23 m) on the Shrewsbury River in 1962 by Don’s son Bruce. Initially the pilot's position was in the engine pylon but was moved forward onto the fuselage before the first flight.
> 
> ...


----------



## norab (Oct 13, 2014)

again a little different

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2014)

Blohm Voss Ha 139 “Nordmeer”

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cant Ca.316...






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 31, 2014)

Would look better with twin tails like the beech 18.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2014)

It would look even better if it was in my backyard!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2014)

Capt., I'd have to agree with sir.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 31, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> That Fokker Seaplane wasn't a very common sight, any idea how many were produced?


Little late, but 36 were produced. 12 for the Netherlands, of which 10 fled to the UK in 1940, 19 were build for the Kriegsmarine, and 5 for Finland, which were also used by the Kriegsmarine. One of the machines for Germany fled to the UK in 1941, a nice story.
It also looks good in german colours:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2014)

Better late than never, Marcel! 

I was aware that the Netherland crews were able to make good their escape to England, though I didn't recall the number that made the passage. I do recall reading that the crews and their aircraft were put to work by Coastal Command.

I am surprised that only 36 were made, it looked like a sound design. Perhaps if things had been a little different in the war's timeline, more would have been more produced.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info Marcel. Anyone have a photo of the Fokker in Coastal Command markings?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Anyone have a photo of the Fokker in Coastal Command markings?


Yep...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn fine Dave, gonna be a beast to find in 1/48 and I like your siggie.

Geo


----------



## Marcel (Oct 31, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Better late than never, Marcel!
> 
> I was aware that the Netherland crews were able to make good their escape to England, though I didn't recall the number that made the passage. I do recall reading that the crews and their aircraft were put to work by Coastal Command.
> 
> I am surprised that only 36 were made, it looked like a sound design. Perhaps if things had been a little different in the war's timeline, more would have been more produced.


Yes, the fokker factory was ran over. They were allowed to finish the unfinished aircraft. This way, the German also got hold of a couple of G-1's. The T-8w was a capable aircraft indeed. It was actually meant as a torpedo bomber. They were only retired because it was obviously hard to get spare parts. Whey the Germans didn't build more was because they needed the Fokker factory for maintaining the German aircraft and it was easier for them to keep on producing the German designes. Not to mention that the German factories had more production capacity.



fubar57 said:


> Thanks for the info Marcel. Anyone have a photo of the Fokker in Coastal Command markings?
> 
> Geo


Well, Chris posted some on page 2, but:
Fokker T-8w in the Dutch navy, before the war:





Fokker T-8w in Dutch war livery:





Fokker T-8w in Coastal Command





A German one (I know I posted one above already)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Damn fine Dave, gonna be a beast to find in 1/48 and I like your siggie.
> 
> Geo


Looks like a 1/48 scale might be hard to find...I see there is a kit in 1/72 or at least was, at one time, from a Czech company. May take the almighty power of the internet to hunt one down! 

My sig...I thought it might be fun (and a little nostalgic) to put up my old Halloween one, it is from the old days of the forum and the "Artakus" style. Glad ya' like it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2014)

Look at the length of that bomb bay. Guess it was meant to carry the torpedo internally.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2014)

I have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Corrugations say Junkers but I may be wrong. Very cool though Aaron. Gonna google Junkers. I'll be back.

Geo

*EDIT;* How about Junkers G-24.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2014)

Cool! Not ever seen one until now. Found it on Tumblr. Thanks for finding the info sir!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2014)

A PN-9.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2014)

Here's another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2014)

Now that...is a fantastic shot.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Corrugations say Junkers but I may be wrong.


Several aircraft manufacturers used corrugation around that time period (1920's through 1930's)...Ford tri-motor would be a good example, so would the Tupolev ANT-9.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 2, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yow. It can fly and she would have no problem floating. 

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice and streamlined for water sports!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2014)

Beautiful, but I wonder which one is more expensive to maintain? 

Oh like that maters!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Several aircraft manufacturers used corrugation around that time period (1920's through 1930's)...Ford tri-motor would be a good example, so would the Tupolev ANT-9.



Junkers sued Ford over that to.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Junkers sued Ford over that two.


Yeah, and they were "whizzing up a rope" because it was one of those emerging technologies that all the manufacturers were using.
Matter of fact, one of Tupolev's engineers used to work for Junkers, which led to the ANT-9 design that looks (prepare to be surprised) remarkably similar to the Ju52/3M


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2014)

Great photos!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)

Cool shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2014)

Interesting photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2014)

love those JRMs


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice pics gents!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 9, 2014)

Not exactly sure on the make of this one but it was for the Navy so it is probably safe to assume it's Grumman, I did read that these flew off of Battleships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2014)

Great photo!

The type is actually a Curtiss SOC assigned to the USS Nevada: BB-36 - Observation Squadron One (VO-1) 

And from the markings, I'd guess this was taken around 1938 or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks Dave, great info. And I was wrong........................................again.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2014)

No prob!

And you had a good guess, as Grumman did make several types for the USN.

A fun bit of trivia: the SOC (Seagull) was in service with the USN from 1933 onward and by 1941, was sharing duties with the Vought Kingfisher. When the replacement, the Curtiss SO3C fell short of the Navy's expectations, the Seagull was brought back from second line duty to serve in front line service for the duration of the war. The only other aircraft of WWII to have this disticntion, was the Hs123...which was also a biplane 

I might add that the Seagull has always been a favorite of mine, too

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Nov 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2014)

A great shot Aaron!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2014)

Double posting in 2 different threads!!!

Kewl!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> A great shot Aaron!



Thanks Wayne, it's actually on a book cover. I would have save the shot of the cover but didn't think of it till now. Couldn't find it my life depended on it now.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2014)

Just found this weird one...is it shopped? Love the optomistic text at the bottom!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry, but yes, it is a shopped image.
Northrop C-125C ''Sea Raider'' by Bispro on deviantART

Has the Late 631 made an appearance on this thread yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2014)

Dang, I really like the looks of the YC-125C!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah... Wish one of those Late 631's where still around. Would love to walk through that giant.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2014)

I had to do a double-take on that YC-125C...because I was pretty sure there never was a "C" (or seaplane version)...gotta give that artist some credit! 

And that 631 is a good looking aircraft and notice the retractable floats? 

Interestingly enough, I came across a couple "what-ifs" recently:

The Ju87J-2/U-1a




Model by Adam Rehorn, see his build here: 1/72 Ju-87 J-2/U-1a: The “Float Stuka” | The Sprue Lagoon

And several interpretations of the Bf109W project in model form...
(The actual Bf109W was designed to be a single float system, based on an F airframe)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2014)

Aichi M6A. Not sure if this one has been posted yet. If it has I apologize. Weren't these used on the I-400 Subs?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Aichi M6A. Not sure if this one has been posted yet. If it has I apologize. Weren't these used on the I-400 Subs?


Yep, the "Seiran" was designed for, and used on, the I-400 subs.

Good photo!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2014)

Not sure if this one's been posted yet either, but here goes. And thanks Dave.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's another.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2014)

Such a classic plane!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2014)

That last is a Ar-96, is it not?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2014)

Found a nice Charles E Brown shot of the Short Shetland prototype. It didn't see service, but what a huge beast !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> That last is a Ar-96, is it not?



No my friend those two are Japanese. Aichi E13A1 “Jakes” I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Found a nice Charles E Brown shot of the Short Shetland prototype. It didn't see service, but what a huge beast !



OMG! I don't think I would be afraid to land in that thing. It would take 3 months for the water to reach the cockpit!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2014)

Heck of a view from the cockpit!


----------



## norab (Nov 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2014)

Love the Blackburn B-20! Heard the crash site is a war grave.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2014)

I think that is such a brilliant design!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah. Wonder why it wasn't pursued after the crash.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sud-Est S.E.400

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2014)

Saro A-19 Cloud

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2014)

Saro A-37

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 23, 2014)

DO X in my town, 1933






Idroscalo Elmas, 1937: CANT Z 506 I-BLADE takes off for the transatlantic flight to Brazil






idroscalo Elmas, February 13, 1927: Savoia Marchetti S55 "Santa Maria" before take off for the transatlantic flight to South America

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2014)

A lot of guys knock french airplanes as being ugly, but I think they are wonderfully weird.

Love the picture of the S.55.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love the Blackburn B-20! Heard the crash site is a war grave.


Not sure, but I do know they salvaged the engines, which are on display in a museum.

I think there's more information regarding that, earlier in this thread, when the B.20 was posted before.


----------



## rogerwilko (Nov 23, 2014)

This Saro Lerwick was a complete failure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2014)

Love that bird as well!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2014)

Rohrbach Rodra 1926

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2014)

Short Valetta Flying Boat G-AAJY

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> No my friend those two are Japanese. Aichi E13A1 “Jakes” I think.



If my lazy butt had taken the time to study the photo just a little longer I just might of seen that huge MEATBALL on the side of the fuselage
CRIMENY!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's another


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Latécoère 300 "CROIX DU SUD"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Farman Goliath

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Breguet type 730

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)

Just


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Latécoère 521 LV PARIS, 1935

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Scan 20 (1947)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)

?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Keystone Air Yacht

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)

rogerwilko said:


> This Saro Lerwick was a complete failure!



But looks good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Douglas YB-11


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Douglas XP3D-1


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2014)

Singapore I and III

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2014)

de Havilland Moth

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2014)

Gurnard

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2014)

Short model R.6/28 Sarafand

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow! That last picture is amazing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2014)

It is, isn't it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2014)

Notice the vertical trim tab (seems a bit extreme )and the way the airplane is stabilized.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 29, 2014)

Love the port holes.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)

Loire-Nieuport 70

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)

Liore et Olivier LeO H.47 Nice clean ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)

Loire Nieuport 130

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

Love those crazy french planes


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dornier Do 12 (G) aka Das fliegende Kreuz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dornier Do18

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dornier Do22

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dornier Bas Delphin ( Schweiz CH 178 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dornier R 4 Superwal. 

The Superwal I-RUDO went into the service of the Italian Airministry in 1934 and became the last Superwal in Italian service. It had Isotta-Fraschini-Asso-500-engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dornier Do26 (Seeadler)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dornier Do EII ( D-933 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Junkers W-34

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)

The next fine shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dornier Do24 V1 Jumo205

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Blohm Voss BV138 Seedrache (Sea Dragon)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Supermarine Sea Otter e


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Latecoere 298, (1936)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dornier Do24T. CAMS built 22 Do24T, completed and delivered to serve with Flotille 9F of the Aeronavale in 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2014)

Interesting. I never knew that.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Grumman JRF-5 Goose (?) in French service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

S.N.C.A.N. 1402, Noroit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Breguet 521 Bizerte (1933)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

CAMS 33B

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

FBA 17

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2014)

Great shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)

FBA 19

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2014)

Not much freeboard on that last craft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)

FPA ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dornier Do24T. CAMS built 22 Do24T, completed and delivered to serve with Flotille 9F of the Aeronavale in 1945


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

THAT is a beautiful picture. Love this thread. Even the pictures of common aircraft are uncommon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice Chris, I've never seen that photo.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2014)

I've not seen it either. Excellent find sir! Excellent!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2014)

Its funny that I post that pic today and now I'm plating cat-n-mouse with some guy who claims he is buying the Bf 109 at the very museum where the Spuce Goose is!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2014)

Irony.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2014)

Funny, I just bought the Spruce Goose, saved up all my empties.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

I was you Geo! Damn!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2014)

FBA 19

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 4, 2014)

...unless you forget you're an amphibian, and your wheels are down...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks like he got caught in a crab net!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2014)

Graeme said:


> ...unless you forget you're an amphibian, and your wheels are down...



Well...that was awkward...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)

Bleriot 118

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)

DOUGLAS RD-1 DOLPHIN - US COAST GUARD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)

Loening OA-1A

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2014)

#484, The YB-11, The Air Corps only Amphibian Bomber.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)

#487 Thanks for the id.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Graeme said:


>



A neat little package....What is that?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 6, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> A neat little package....What is that?



Hi Wayne.

It's the Creative Flight Aerocat...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kdQWV13Ncg_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 6, 2014)

...and another that should have featured in a James Bond movie...

The Monte-Copter 15 Triphibian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)

Martin T4M


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hanriot ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)

Aeromarine model 40-L






Aeromarine model 40-B






Aeromarine model 50-S


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)

Loening Cabin Type Amphibian Airplane 1928

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)

Convair R3Y-2 Tradewind

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 6, 2014)

From what I've read that Convair might have been better with different engines


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2014)

I read the same in the Ginter book.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)

Fokker F-11 Hornet powered

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)

SHORT ADMIRALTY 184 N°8084 - ECOLE de TIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)

Latécoère Laté 611 "Achernar"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

Who says the French only make ugly planes?


----------



## norab (Dec 9, 2014)

Fairchild 91

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Who says the French only make ugly planes?



That is a beautiful aircraft, but I would have never expected it to be French built.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Latécoure 29-0 in 1940


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2014)

A Miles Project. The Miles Aerovan flying-boat...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Cams 36 bis

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)

REP 1 (1912)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Tracker (Dec 10, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2014)

Seversky 2PA-A

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sikorsky S-40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sikorsky S-42

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Tracker (Dec 11, 2014)

Attached another one. Does anyone know if they flew together or were they just hoisted one on top of the other?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2014)

Tracker said:


> Does anyone know if they flew together or were they just hoisted one on top of the other?



They flew together and parted in flight. Nice video here...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYtazEBQ1K8_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2014)

The ANT-22 and a man in the foreground with a very large pair of overalls...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2014)

Wonderful name - The Short Knuckleduster...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2014)

Graeme said:


> The ANT-22 and a man in the foreground with a very large pair of overalls...
> 
> View attachment 279536


Could those be diving suits?

The guy in the foreground seems to have hoses attached to the back of whatever he's wearing...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2014)

Kinda looks like it Dave. Not sure.


----------



## LDSModeller (Dec 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Could those be diving suits?
> 
> The guy in the foreground seems to have hoses attached to the back of whatever he's wearing...



Most likely waterproof gear worn in the water when beaching the aircraft.

The RAF had similar, which were worn over the uniform. Looked like a devil of a thing to get on and off

http://sunderland1944.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/scan00111.jpg

Regards

Alan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok, that makes sense!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Loire 70S prototype 1933, Abandoned 1937

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

Now that is elegant looking! I bet the observation deck was loud.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)

Here you see a P38 caught bending the rules for this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2014)

Good for him!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2014)

LDSModeller said:


> Most likely waterproof gear worn in the water when beaching the aircraft.
> 
> The RAF had similar, which were worn over the uniform. Looked like a devil of a thing to get on and off



1943 Fleet Air Wing 4 PBY Crews, Aleutians dry suit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 16, 2014)

you may be dry but its still darn cold....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, but it's a dry cold.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2014)

Great!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 16, 2014)

well...she floats my boat. i am warmed up now


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2014)

Is it me or does that crate look like it has eyes, googling her!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

It does look like the eyes are bugging out, just like mine!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2014)

Sortakindasomewhatmaybe.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2014)

You are so wrong. 

This was a nice example of a PBY armed with a B.i.T.C.H model 25. This anti personal weapon could make enemy troops completely useless to resist when deployed. With the T.I.T UnVale upgrade all fighting would cease in an area were this weapon could be observed. Back drope is that when model is discharged all possessions of gunner would evaporate and leave him in total despair. 

It seems that newer makes of this are still around in abundance and are relative easy to pick them up. But beware maintenance is very costly The communication system is one way only, in most (if not all) makes. It is also not compatible with the BeER lubricant and will react violently when seen in hand of controller.

A nice selection of the different types and makes can be seen in the Heffner Collection, Bunnyville Texas. But alas it is on invite only. However he does have a selfmade monthly where the models are displayed quite nicely. I can advice the monthly calendars also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2014)

Hahahaha


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2014)

Douglas PRD-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2014)

Snautzer01 said:


> You are so wrong.
> 
> This was a nice example of a PBY armed with a B.i.T.C.H model 25. This anti personal weapon could make enemy troops completely useless to resist when deployed. With the T.I.T UnVale upgrade all fighting would cease in an area were this weapon could be observed. Back drope is that when model is discharged all possessions of gunner would evaporate and leave him in total despair.
> 
> ...



Brilliant!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is an early version called B.i.T.C.H model 17

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2014)

British flying-boat with a Hussy Mk.6 attached on the starboard side...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Boeing PW-9 FB-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 23, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Here is an early version called B.i.T.C.H model 17
> 
> .
> View attachment 280221



this was probably pretty "racy" for those days...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2014)

Cool shot gents!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice, funny shots.

Geo


----------



## Elmas (Dec 27, 2014)

The lauch of Ro 43s from Italian cruisers:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Jan 1, 2015)

The Wilson Explorer making a splash...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2015)

1940 USS Oklahoma her seaplanes crane, Hawaii


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)

Great shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Curtiss SC-1 Seahawk


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Blackburn TB British Anti-Zeppelin Looks like the idea of He111Z or Bf109Z were not German.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting looking.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> Blackburn TB British Anti-Zeppelin Looks like the idea of He111Z or Bf109Z were not German.


There were many "dual fuselage" aircraft made by various manufacturers over the years. The earliest types happened to be in 1915 and there were three: the one shown above, the Caproni Ca.4 and the Fokker K.I (M.9) although the Caproni and the Fokker weren't seaplanes.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)

British Radio-Controlled Airspeed Queen Wasp

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2015)

What a cool looking little plane!


----------



## stona (Jan 7, 2015)

One of these has already been shown but this is my favourite picture of one of the three Spitfire V floatplanes at the top of the slipway at RAF station Kabrit (Landing Ground 213) by the Great Bitter Lake in Egypt.






This happens to be my next project in 1/24 scale!

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2015)

Did the spit - float ever see combat?


----------



## stona (Jan 7, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Did the spit - float ever see combat?



No.

An operational role was initially found for them. The German outposts in the Dodecanese islands of the eastern Mediterranean relied heavily on re-supply by transport aircraft and the British had the idea to operate the Spitfire floatplanes from one of the uninhabited islands to cut this supply route. The aircraft would be supported by a radar equipped submarine which would act as controller.
Unfortunately at the very time the SS Penrith Castle set off carrying the Spitfires to Egypt the Germans re-entered the Dodecanese in force and also ejected British forces from Kos and Leros. This effectively put an end to the plan. The Spitfires flew off the Great Bitter Lake for a while, but no other operational use was found for them.

One Spitfire IX, MJ892, was later converted with a view to using the type in the Pacific. It first flew at Beaumaris, Anglesey, on 18th June 1944. The idea was soon abandoned and MJ892 was re-converted to a landplane.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks Steve. Learning more every day.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2015)

1927 Gloster Napier IVB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)

The odd bird in this flock of ideas

Bristol XLRQ-1, a 12-seat amphibious glider of the Bristol Aeronautical Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Northrop N-3PB Nomad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2015)

Excellent finds folks! Keep up the good work. Every time I think I've found something for this thread, I get beat to the punch. Oh well. Gonna have to get quicker.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2015)

That Nomad is one cool looking plane


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Short S.25 Sandringham F-OBIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 19, 2015)

The second of pair is kinda sad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2015)

Agree with that Aaron...


----------



## Tracker (Jan 22, 2015)

Received this a couple of days ago from Vintage Wings in Ottawa, Canada.

Anything But Wheels > Vintage Wings of Canada

Bunch of warbirds on floats and skis. (even Spits mentioned previously)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2015)

I love that site, thanks for the link.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2015)

Yep, that's a good site and anyone notice that a good many of the photos in that article were sourced from here? 

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2015)

Fairey Fremantle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2015)

HALL XPTBH-2

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2015)

SCHRECK FBA-17 HMT2 c/n. 3 F-AGFH

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2015)

DORNIER Rn Gas SUPERWAL II Jap VIII

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2015)

DORNIER J II f Bos Wal D-2399 TAIFUN ± 1934

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sikorsky S-38 NC15V Blue Falcon at Schiphol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll put one strut here...and another strut there...oh!...and one over here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2015)

"You see Francois, I told you we find a use for that old auto bus !".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mikado contest gone wrong


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dornier DO Cs.2 Delphin


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dornier Do Libelle II


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2015)

SNCASE SE.1210


----------



## stug3 (Feb 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> SNCASE SE.1210
> 
> View attachment 283642



I want one!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)

Heinkel He42 in Rostock harbour D-2033

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I want one!



I agree. Neat looking aircraft.


----------



## stona (Feb 6, 2015)

The 1927 Kirkham-Williams racer.






This was the intended entrant for the 1927 Schneider Trophy race, but it wasn't ready in time. Had it won then the USA would have gained permanent possession of the trophy, denying the Supermarine S.5 which won it outright for the UK.

The man standing on the left hand float is Al Williams who was a close friend of Ernst Udet. He became the first American to fly a Bf 109 on 15th July 1938 when he and Udet visited the Fiesler works at Kassel.
He was impressed saying:

"I must say, however, the Messerschmitt Me 109 is the finest airplane I have ever flown"

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2015)

I gotta clean out some files......

.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Boeing TB-1 Seaplane 1927

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## norab (Feb 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow! Never seen a Bronco on floats before !


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ditto Terry. Did they actually test it on water? I've got a 1/48 and a spare set of floats. Hmmmmmmmmmm. Off to the books.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2015)

First time I ever heard of that, what a cool idea!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2015)

I hadn't realised just how big the Bronco is, until I saw one last year, under restoration at Duxford. Looking forward to seeing _that_ one in the air !


----------



## norab (Feb 8, 2015)

apparently a test fitting on the first prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2015)

Erco 415C Ercoupe

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2015)

That's neat. A friend of mine used to have one of these (probably still has), but not on floats.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2015)

That looks like it would be fun to fly.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice photo Chris. 

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2015)

Martin XP2M-1 Navy Patrol Bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like a Catalina's grandfather.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Looks like a Catalina's grandfather.



The last of the 3 was!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2015)

Then that would be why.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)

Focke-Wulf Fw AW 102

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2015)

Where? Oh....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2015)

Curtiss SO3C-1 Seamew






Fokker T.IV






Arado Ar196 in a container on battleship






Hawker Osprey K2776 HMS Leander 1934 Brunsbüttel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2015)

Those prison bars are annoying....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2015)

you can buy the un prisoned one on delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2015)

Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2015)

Loening M-2 Kitten Prototype on Floats






Loening M-2 Kitten Prototype without Floats

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2015)

Glenn Martin MS-1 Floatplane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2015)

C.R.D.A. Cant Z.506

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2015)

pp-spca II type 20T3
















pp-spcai type 10 E5











hydravion "Meteore"


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2015)

Great stuff! Thanks for posting!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mein Gott.....Look at the size of those Type 20 wings.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> Loening M-2 Kitten Prototype on Floats
> 
> View attachment 287794
> 
> ...


The land-based Kitten was the M-2, the Kitten being trialed for the U.S. Navy (float version) was the M-3.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2015)

Found this today. No photo credit given.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice find Aaron..


----------



## johnbr (Mar 28, 2015)

The F4F-3S was inspired by the A6M2-N Rufe and was meant to serve where forward bases were absent. The floats degraded the performance so badly that it was decided not to continue development. A ventral fin was added during the testing to increases stability. 

Curtis_sc-1_seahawk


----------



## johnbr (Mar 28, 2015)

Specifications (H9A1)

Data from Japanese Aircraft of the Pacific War;[1] Warplanes of the Second World War, Volume Five: Flying Boats[4]

General characteristics

Crew: Normal crew of 5 (and up to 3 pupils)
Length: 16.95 m (55 ft 7.3 in)
Wingspan: 24 m (78 ft 9 in)
Height: 5.25 m (17 ft 2¾ in)
Wing area: 63.3 m² (681.353 ft²)
Empty weight: 4,900 kg (10,803 lb)
Loaded weight: 7,000 kg (15,432 lb)
Useful load: 2,100 kg (4,629 lb)
Max. takeoff weight: 7,500 kg (16,535 lb)
Powerplant: 2 × Nakajima Ha-1 Kotobuki 42 nine-cylinder air-cooled radial engines, 529 kW (710 hp) each

Performance

Maximum speed: 317 km/h (197 mph; 171 kt) at 3,000 m (9,845 ft)
Cruise speed: 222 km/h (138 mph; 120 kt) at 1,000m (3,280 ft)
Range: 2,150 km (1,340 mi; 1,160 nmi)
Service ceiling: 6,780 m (22,245 ft)
Rate of climb: 4.5 m/s (876 ft/min)
Wing loading: 110.6 kg/m² (22.6 lb/ft²)
Power/mass: 0.15 kW/kg (0.20 hp/kg; 0.09 hp/lb)

Armament

Guns: 1× flexible, 7.7 mm (.303 in) Type 92 machine gun in bow and dorsal hatches
Bombs: 2× 250 kg (551 lb) bombs or depth-charges

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2015)

COOL.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2015)

Arado Ar95 multi pupose airplane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 6, 2015)

I know, I know......................my jackets right beside Terry's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Apr 7, 2015)

Ah, the rocket boosted Stork Mk. 2


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2015)

Or Stork HO-Trs..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2015)

It flies and floats.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2015)

Caption for Aaron's picture; "Sh*t! That's the last time I feed from the waters around Fukushima..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2015)

Good one Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok.............here's a actual aircraft. And one that I have not ever seen before. Kinda interesting. A Blohm and Voss Bv 139.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2015)

Potez


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 14, 2015)

I kinda like that one. Sort of a top down, Sunday driver.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2015)

It's a wonder it could fly _or_ float !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 14, 2015)

Anything can float for a few seconds........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2015)

Such as very small pebbles? Witches?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, but only if they float. An innocent woman would sink, and therefore not be a witch. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## VALENGO (Apr 14, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yes, but only if they float. An innocent woman would sink, and therefore not be a witch. Makes perfect sense to me.



Capt: if you test every woman at the town you will end up with a population of witches...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2015)

yeah, they have built-in life vests ............... at least, that's what they look like, sometimes ...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not sure Terry ever sees there face.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yamoto sea planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2015)

definitely not aircraft on Yamato that is a heavy cruiser, maybe Takao class.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2015)

I agree. Either the IJN Takao or the IJN Atago. I would say the IJN Takao because I can see her name in Japanese writting in the caption of the first pic and third one.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2015)

Levy Biche 4HO2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2015)

Another shot of the Blohm and Voss Bv 139.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)

Amiot 110


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)

Dornier L2 Delphin II, D-277


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)

L'aeroyacht Borel


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)

Rohrbach Leichtmetall-Flugboot RO III ( notice sails!!... how green can you get..)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2015)

And we have a winner! (Where did they store the masts I wonder?)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

now that's unexpected!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2015)

How many guys died trying to make that work?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2015)

All we need now is Jack Sparrow ...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

he's down here in oz at the moment!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2015)

Rohrbach-Leichtmetall-Flugboot-ROCCO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow, look at those minimal drag, streamlined radiators!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 28, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> All we need now is Jack Sparrow ...


Or James May


----------



## johnbr (Apr 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2015)

That last picture is so sad...


----------



## johnbr (Apr 29, 2015)

A United States Navy Curtiss SB2C Helldiver leaps into the air from a choppy sea in September of 1943. The caption attending this photo indicates that it was “Take Off No. 6”. The Helldiver was a carrier based dive bomber, many of which were made under licence in Thunder Bay, Ontario. The fifth production aircraft (BuNo. 00005) was modified with two floats and a large ventral fin to become the XSB2-C Helldiver Seaplane. The Navy was considering purchasing up to 350 of the type. The second prototype was lost in water tests and the program cancelled.
25 Latest Articles
Anything But Wheels The Curtiss Helldiver was not the only United States Navy carrier-based combat aircraft that received floats. One Douglas TBD-1A Devastator, the only other variant of the poorly performing torpedo bomber is seen here in Rhode Island undergoing torpedo testing with a high visibility torpedo slung beneath. During the Battle of Midway, the wheeled production of the Devastator proved to be utterly inadequate in terms of manoeuvrability and speed, so it doesn’t take much imagination to picture how inadequate the single float-equipped variant was. In this photo, it is difficult to tell whether the propeller is spinning or removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2015)

IMAM Ro.43 on cruiser/battleship escorting DAK to Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Apr 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)

Navy Vought O3U-1 Corsair Navy and Vought O2U-1 Corsair

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (May 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (May 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (May 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2015)

I wonder if it flew at all . Nice one!


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2015)

Wasn't there a land version similar to that?

Geo


----------



## johnbr (May 4, 2015)

Would you fly this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (May 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 4, 2015)

johnbr said:


> Would you fly this.



There a so many wrong looking things with that aircraft. The pilot looks like he's staring at death, perhaps regretting being born.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2015)

Junkers G24 Lufthansa 1929







Junkers F13 Lufthansa 1929

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2015)

johnbr said:


> Would you fly this.



not likely!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2015)

johnbr said:


> Would you fly this.



There's a point where brave and heroic pass into stupid and insane. I think this man is well beyond this line.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2015)

Rohrbach Leichtmetall Flugboot ROCCO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2015)

Dornier Wal D 864 Hecht

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2015)

Heinkel He60 on the cruiser Leipzig

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## fubar57 (May 15, 2015)

Flugboot....I like that.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Flugboot....I like that.
> 
> Geo


Yep...has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2015)

Rohrbach Leichtmetall Flugboot ROCCO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (May 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (May 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2015)

A bit a cheating...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Graeme (May 27, 2015)

Absolutely...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 27, 2015)

Looks like the pilot is still staring straight ahead, looking at the runway the student should have landed on.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Graeme (May 28, 2015)

And another...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2015)

Beute, notice balken cross right upper wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2015)

What a cool looking aircraft!


----------



## johnbr (May 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2015)

Loire Nieuport 130

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2015)

Loire 70 S

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2015)

Scan 20 (1947)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2015)

Is that last one a jet? Or just missing it's prop?


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2015)

Prop is there Jim, pusher arrangement !


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2015)

Yep, three-blade prop.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2015)

Damn! I must be going blind.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2015)

The prop is clocked at such a position that makes it difficult to spot each blade, actually.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2015)

There is another picture of this plane in this thread.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, he's kinda floating - at least he's happy and waving...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Well, he's kinda floating - at least he's happy and waving...
> 
> View attachment 294053


Yeah, he's happy and waving because he's alive...P-38s had about as much bouyancy as a sack of concrete.

If he hadn't landed on the beach, there wouldn't be much in the photo except the patrol boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 3, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Yeah, he's happy and waving because he's alive...P-38s had about as much bouyancy as a sack of concrete.



OK then - here's a happy, waving guy and he's _floating_...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 3, 2015)

Another Luftwaffe waver...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi! We're gonna lose the war!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe they're surrendering? 

By the way, meant to mention that the P-38 must be pre-spring of '42 by the looks of the tail markings


----------



## johnbr (Jun 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2015)

some good pics guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 11, 2015)

This was the only flying boat built by the Wright Company. It was designed by Grover Loening, first under the supervision of Wilbur Wright, then after Wilbur's death, under Orville's supervision. It was the last airplane project in which both the Wright brothers contributed to the design. As such, it was the end of the collaboration of genius that had begun the aviation industry. 
n 1913, Wright Co. chief engineer, Grover Loening, designed this seaplane under the supervision of Orville. The Model G had a 38-foot span; 430 sq-foot area; 6-foot chord; 5-foot separation; 28 feet length; and weighed 1,200-1,300 pounds. With its 18-foot boat-like hull, it was the first product of the Wright Company to have an enclosed cockpit. Early versions of the twin-propeller pusher had the motor in the rear and the pilot sat in front of it. Later the engine was moved in front of the pilot, who sat behind it and beneath the wings. Powered by the 6-60 motor, the aircraft flew up to 60 mph.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2015)

Modification XSS-2
Wingspan, m 12.80
Length, m 10.07
Height, m 
Wing area, m2 26.48
Weight, kg 
empty aircraft  1485
maximum take-off 2172
Type of engine 1 PD Pratt Whitney R-1340-12 Wasp
Power, hp 1 x 550
The maximum speed, km / h 256
Cruising speed, km / h 225
Practical range, km 995
Service ceiling, m 6890
Crew: 2
Armament: one 7.62-mm machine gun on a mobile turret


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2015)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2015)

8)


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 17, 2015)

Not sure if this belongs here on 'on the deck'?!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01E_6oxvlQA_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## ScreamingLighting (Jun 19, 2015)

Curtiss Model E
Specidicaitons:
Length: 27 ft 8 in (8.43 m)
Wingspan: 37 ft 0 in (11.28 m)
Height: 9 ft 4 in (2.84 m)
Wing area: 331 ft2 (30.8 m2)
Empty weight: 975 lb (442 kg)
Gross weight: 1,575 lb (714 kg)
Powerplant: 1 × Curtiss O, 75 hp (56 kW)
Max. Speed: 65mph


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Frantish (Jun 22, 2015)

Some fantastic seaplanes!!

Any Soviet types posted by chance? (if anyone knows, 44 pages long to look though)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2015)

Excellent finds folks!
Curtiss H-4.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice shot Aaron!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2015)

Sweet shots guys.


----------



## Elmas (Jul 9, 2015)

Engine test.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 9, 2015)

I think I have seen this plane in person, or 9ne just like it. There was an Italian aircraft display at the USS Intrepid in the late 80's. IIRC I was a beauty, decked out in scarlet and those gold radiators on the floats.


----------



## Elmas (Jul 10, 2015)

Sails and seaplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2015)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 296206
> View attachment 296207



Could someone please explain this. Other than a nifty photo, WTFF!!! Great shot in Post#822 Elmas.



Geo


----------



## rochie (Jul 10, 2015)

Here you go Geo.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYtazEBQ1K8_

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short_Mayo_Composite


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for that Karl. When I first saw the photo I thought it was an aerial version of the Titanic..."Attention passengers, this is your pilot speaking. We have hit an iceberg(could happen). Would the women, children and chaps dressed as women please report to the lifeplane. As we don't have an orchestra on board, here's a copy of my mixed tape the rest of you can listen to as we go down."



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 10, 2015)

No worries mate, always here to help, am even useful sometimes !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2015)

Karl!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2015)

Curtiss H-12.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Elmas (Jul 12, 2015)

Surely it can float, not so sure if it can fly....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)

Are you sure it wasn't a submarine?


----------



## Elmas (Jul 12, 2015)

Almost...


----------



## Elmas (Jul 12, 2015)

Launch of an MC 72

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Elmas (Jul 12, 2015)

Fiat C29 wrecks after the crash that ended one of the flights with Maresciallo Agello in the cockpit. Agello survived this and other crashes and achieved the world speed record in 1934

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2015)

First flight of the Martin JRM Mars, June 23rd, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 16, 2015)

HV. 42 Coppa Snieder

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 16, 2015)

Kawanishi H8K2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2015)

Kawanishi H6K, Mavis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2015)

All of these were found on Tumblr. And there was, regrettably, no photo credit for them.
Royal Aircraft Factory C.E. 1 two-seat prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2015)

Saunders Roe SR.A1 Prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2015)

Saunders-Roe SR-45 Princess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2015)

Short Empire Boat, New York, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice shot Aaron!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 22, 2015)

Love the looks of the Saunders Roe SR.A1 Prototype.



Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks guys, that may be the last one I have, I'll check and see. Not sure though.
The XSG-1, I'll have to look for some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh that is so cool!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 22, 2015)

Interesting design.
Thanks for sharing, Aaron!


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2015)

For some reason I still like the odd look of that plane.


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2015)

Elmas said:


> Surely it can float, not so sure if it can fly....


Must be Fiat.


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

at6 said:


> Must be Fiat.



That's a submarine, must be !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2015)

I think so to Karl. I found another, a Douglas T-2D1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2015)

rochie said:


> That's a submarine, must be !


Actually, would you believe it was designed to do that?

It's a Piaggio P.7 and was built during the years of speed records using floatplanes. The Piaggio tried to use a hydrofoil effect to eliminate the extra weight and drag of floats. So it had a water-prop and clutch system...with the water-prop pushing the plane up on it's hydrafoils, the main-prop was engaged and would (in theory) take off.

While it's speed and ability to rise up on it's hydrofoils proved impressive in the water, it never actually flew.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Actually, would you believe it was designed to do that?
> 
> It's a Piaggio P.7 and was built during the years of speed records using floatplanes. The Piaggio tried to use a hydrofoil effect to eliminate the extra weight and drag of floats. So it had a water-prop and clutch system...with the water-prop pushing the plane up on it's hydrafoils, the main-prop was engaged and would (in theory) take off.
> 
> While it's speed and ability to rise up on it's hydrofoils proved impressive in the water, it never actually flew.



No f####g way !

I honestly thought it was a floatplane racer that had just sunk !

Thanks Dave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I think so to Karl. I found another, a Douglas T-2D1.



Douglas sure built some butt ugly aircraft before the DC-3, one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Elmas (Jul 24, 2015)

Trials of Piaggio P7.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info on the Piaggio P-7 Dave, and thanks for the extra photos Elmas! Very cool.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah thanks! I have only seen the one picture before.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2015)

Elmas shared some great shots of the P.7, and here's one that shows the propellor/rudder assembly aft of the fuselage.

Also, if you look closely, you can see the hydrofoils, although they seem small in this photo, they were fairly large. They had to make the hydrofoils effective enough in the water and remain aerodynamic at the same time, so the radius was inward, 90° to the centerline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jul 25, 2015)

More about P7

Piaggio Pegna P.C.7 | La Coupe Schneider / The Schneider Trophy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow. And THAT is why I love this site.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Elmas (Jul 26, 2015)

This is Fiat....

Fiat C29 then...






and now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jul 26, 2015)

from

pegna

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2015)

Elmas said:


> More about P7
> 
> Piaggio Pegna P.C.7 | La Coupe Schneider / The Schneider Trophy
> 
> ...



That is just about the coolest thing I have seen !


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2015)

More great stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2015)

This one's pretty much self explanatory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2015)

Found another. Curtiss HS-2L Pacific Marine Airways.
PictionID:43264643 - Title:Curtiss HS-2L Pacific Marine Airways [Western AL via RJF] - Catalog:17_000273 - Filename:17_000273.tif - ———Image from the René Francillon Photo Archive. Having had his interest in aviation sparked by being at the receiving end of B-24s bombing occupied France when he was 7-yr old, René Francillon turned aviation into both his vocation and avocation. Most of his professional career was in the United States, working for major aircraft manufacturers and airport planning/design companies. All along, he kept developing a second career as an aviation historian, an activity that led him to author more than 50 books and 400 articles published in the United States, the United Kingdom, France, and elsewhere. Far from “hanging on his spurs,” he plans to remain active as an author well into his eighties.——-PLEASE TAG this image with any information you know about it, so that we can permanently store this data with the original image file in our Digital Asset Management System.————–SOURCE INSTITUTION: San Diego Air and Space Museum Archive


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2015)

Hall PH flying boat
and Stinson RQ-1 Reliant of U.S. Goast Guard at Coast Guard Air Station (CGAS) Brooklyn, Floyd Bennet Field, New York, 1938.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2015)

Hall PH-3 USCG V181 

launching using a seaplane ramp at Coast Guard Air Station (CGAS) Elizabeth City, North Carolina, May 27, 1941.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice shots Aaron.


Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you George. Found most of these on Tumblr.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 13, 2015)

Ahem, just wondering, has there ever been a Seaplane group build?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 14, 2015)

Yep. GB22 – Seaplanes-Floatplanes WWII.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 14, 2015)

Cheers Vic


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful gents!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2015)

I wonder what happened to the Hall company. They built some pretty cool seaplanes.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 24, 2015)

what was junkers insistency on the corrugated skin..even on the top of the wings? was he able to lighten and aircraft sub structures because the skin was going to add so much strength do to the its configuration?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2015)

bobbysocks said:


> what was junkers insistency on the corrugated skin..even on the top of the wings? was he able to lighten and aircraft sub structures because the skin was going to add so much strength do to the its configuration?


Early all-metal monoplanes used corrugated surfaces to strengthen the airframe. You'll notice this was also used with other early large monoplanes of the time, like Ford's 1-AS/2-AT/3-AT/5-AT(trimotor), Tupolev's TB-1/ANT-4/TB-3/ANT-20 and several other aircraft makers used this structural technique.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2015)

Rohrbach Ro V Rocco all-metal flying boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 1, 2015)

Two more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2015)

First pic in post #903 - is that an Aeronca ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2016)

8)


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice one Jim.


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Geo. Wish I actually took it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## johnbr (Feb 10, 2016)

A NARA photo of a Mitsubishi F1M "_Reikan_" (Pete) found at the end of the War in a not-so-good condition. The tail marking is visible and as far as we can tell it's 955-02 which means it belonged to the 955 _Kokutai_.
The unit was organised on August 1, 1944 with reconnaissance seaplanes and was active in Davao and South Philippines. Probably that's where this Reikan was found. The unit had Mitsubishi F1M, Aichi E11A "_San-Za Suitei_" (Jake) and other types and upon organisation it had 16 two-seat reconnaissance seaplanes and 24 three-seat reconnaissance seaplanes.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 10, 2016)

_Dornier *DO 26*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 10, 2016)

Two more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 10, 2016)

Hansa-Brandenburg seaplanes.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2016)

Great !.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2016)

Great pics !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2016)

Not bad at all...


----------



## johnbr (Feb 13, 2016)

Brandenburg W 20
This little single-seat flying-boat was designed during 1917 for carrying aboard U-boats. It could be dismantled in 1 3/4 min. and stowed into space measuring only 20 ft. X 6 ft.; re-assembly took 2 3/4 min. As the type of submarine for which it was intended never went into service, only three examples of the W 20 were built. The first, No. 1551, had no interplane struts; these members were, however, added to the structure of Nos. 1552-1553, which also had the lower wing increased in span. Engine, 80 h.p. Oberursel UO. Span, 5.8 m. (19 ft. 0 3/8 in.), "1551"; 6.8 m. (22 ft. 3 3/4 in.), "1552/3". Length, 5.91 m. (19 ft. 4 5/8 in.), "1551"; 5.925 m. (19 ft. 5 1/8 in.), "1552/3". Area, 14.95 sq.m. (161 sq.ft.), "1551"; 15.82 sq.m. (171 sq.ft.), "1552/3". Weights: Empty, 396 kg. (871 lb.). Loaded, 568 kg. (1,250 lb.). Climb, 1,000 m. (3,280 ft.) in 14.9 min. Duration, 1 1/4 hr. Armament, none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 14, 2016)

Excellent finds folks. I found this one today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 15, 2016)

The last one is the wrong thread.  This one is a little more appropriate.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2016)

Still a nice shot regardless of the thread. Any story on the Breguet, Aaron?


Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 15, 2016)

Good posts, Aaron


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 15, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Still a nice shot regardless of the thread. Any story on the Breguet, Aaron?
> 
> 
> Geo


George, I found the photo on Tumblr, it did have a explanation with it. Unfortunately, it has been removed from Tumblr. I believe it to be Finish, if I remember correctly, it ditched on the North Atlantic due to engine trouble and was 150 miles from shore. Some of the detail I'm not sure of such as being from Finland.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like Dutch markings to me. Maybe this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2016)

The marking just aft of the wing looks correct...






Just noticed, this could be the same aircraft

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 16, 2016)

Japanese float plane


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2016)

So they built her to float on ditching? Smart.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2016)

Good posts, johnbr 
It says -

萩原一郎中尉　松本幸政一等兵曹　同乗
昭和十四年六月七日　鎮海攻撃ニ向テ進行中ヲ撮影シタルモノ
航空海上部隊ヨリ紀念トシテ贈與セラレタル写真ナリ
仝日ノ隊長萩原一郎大尉操縦士一等兵曹松本幸政

This picture was taken on June 7, 1939 when Lt. Ichiro Hagiwara and 1st Sgt.Yukimasa Matsumoto flew to attack Zhènhai and was given by Air-naval Forces as a memento.
Received by Captain Ichiro Hagiwara and pilot 1st Sgt.Yukimasa Matsumoto

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you for the history on that photo Shinpachi.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Aaron !
I have attempted as just thought our future generation would not be able to read such classical style of writing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

great pics.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2016)

Love that picture of the Curtiss Seahawk. I think there are only a pair of outboard floats left in existance of the whole production run.

Sad... Just like this once proud seabird. Ordered to be cut up just before they became operational, this is all that remains today of the mighty Martin P6M Seamaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2016)

That was a cool looking beast Jim.


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice


----------



## johnbr (Feb 25, 2016)

The Macchi M.39 racing float plane was designed by Mario Castoldi. It was 25 feet, 6 inches (7.772 meters) long with a wingspan of 30 feet, 4½ inches (9.258 meters) and height of 9 feet, 9 inches (2.972 meters). The empty weight of the Schneider Trophy racer was 2,772 pounds (1,257 kilograms) and the maximum takeoff weight was 3,472 pounds (1,575 kilograms). It was powered by a liquid-cooled 31.4 liter (1,916.4 cubic inch) Fiat AS.2 60° DOHC V-12 engine rated at 800 horsepower, driving a two-bladed, fixed-pitch propeller. The AS.2 was based on the design of the Curtiss Aeroplane and Motor Company’s D-12 engine. 
17 November 1926: At Hampton Roads, Virginia, Major Mario de Bernardi, _Regia Aeronautica_, broke his own record, set just four days earlier, when he flew the Aeronautica Macchi M.39, number MM.76, to a new _Fédération Aéronautique Internationale_ (FAI) World Record for Speed Over a 3 Kilometer Course with an average speed of 416.62 kilometers per hour (258.88 miles per hour).

FAI Record File Num #11835 [Direct Link]
Status: ratified – superseded since approved
Region: World
Class: C (Powered Aeroplanes)
Sub-Class: C.bis (Seaplane)
Category: General
Group: Not applicable
Type of record: Speed over a 3 km course
Performance: 416.62 km/h
Date: 1926-11-17
Course/Location: Hampton Roads, Norfolk, VA (USA)
Claimant Mario De Bernardi (ITA)
Aeroplane: Macchi S.39
Engine: 1 Fiat A.S.2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 26, 2016)

Attempting to identify the Japanese float-biplane in John's post: I think it's a Yokosho Navy Type 14-3 Reconnaissance Seaplane, or Yokosuka E1Y3 as is more commonly known.

Yokosuka E1Y - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 25, 2016)

Cool pics Njaco, although in the third photo the plane on the left in the background seems to be levitating.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 25, 2016)

A way I've always wanted to cross the Pacific, especially with a hot blonde and the Deluxe Cabin. The two black and whites with the autograph were taken in Auckland New Zealand in 1941.













314-over-SF-bay



__ Peter Gunn
__ Mar 25, 2016



Leaving San Francisco

















314_NZ2



__ Peter Gunn
__ Mar 25, 2016



Auckland New Zealand 1941

















314_NZ1



__ Peter Gunn
__ Mar 25, 2016



Auckland New Zealand 1941

















314_Honolulu



__ Peter Gunn
__ Mar 25, 2016



Honolulu 1940

















314_Frisco



__ Peter Gunn
__ Mar 25, 2016


















314



__ Peter Gunn
__ Mar 25, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2016)

A short time never to be repeated....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2016)

Bring back the Clippers and Empire flying boats - could be a business opportunity there somewhere.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 28, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Bring back the Clippers and Empire flying boats - could be a business opportunity there somewhere.



AGREED! I'd buy tickets.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2016)

That would be a great ride!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2016)

I would love to ride on one.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

Didn't know they had PRU Spits in Macclesfield !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)

Now.. you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 30, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots!



Thank you.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2016)

Great shots. What's on the forward part of the Spit canopy?


Geo


----------



## stona (Mar 31, 2016)

That's a Canadian (No.400 Sqn.) Spitfire PRXI "taxying through a flooded area at B78/Eindhoven, Holland" according to the IWM. This aircraft was destroyed at Eindhoven during 'Bodenplatte'.

It does look like Macclesfield though 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## stona (Apr 3, 2016)

Bolingbroke Mk III prototype.






The Bolingbroke Mk III was just a Bolingbroke Mk I on floats. The Mark I was in turn a Canadian/ Fairchild built Blenheim Mk IV, so what we see is a Blenheim on floats 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2016)

Good shot - looks rather cumbersome on those floats though.


----------



## stona (Apr 3, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good shot - looks rather cumbersome on those floats though.



Only two airframes (702 and 717) were converted this way and both were eventually re-fitted with conventional landing gear. I think it's safe to say it wasn't a resounding success.
If the Canadians can't fit skates on something I suppose floats is the next best thing 

The floats were by the Edo Aircraft Corporation. I don't know if they are still in business, but I saw some of their floats on a floatplane in Vancouver last year.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep - followed by a BBQ and a beer fridge !
Definitely fits the old 'Engineer's Rule' - if it looks right, it probably is right.
That doesn't look right - hence only two, converted back to 'normal' legs.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2016)

Speaking of Edo Aircraft ..... this has amazing C-47_ floatplane_ footage:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_8ccwoVZTc_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2016)

Never appreciate the size of something until you put a human beside it.


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2016)

Totally agree my friend!


----------



## stona (Apr 3, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Never appreciate the size of something until you put a human beside it.
> Geo



It's why I usually include a figure or two with my models...and those are some very big floats.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2016)

The largest float-plane ever built?...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## AMCKen (Apr 8, 2016)

I assume these have been shown. I'm only 50 pages behind in viewing.


----------



## stona (Apr 8, 2016)

The second linked photograph of a catapult launch is* FAKE*. The original photograph, which has been doctored to show a Spitfire with floats is of US Navy Lt Fred Hunter piloting an OS2U-3 Kingfisher of Cruiser Scouting Squadron 1 as it is catapulted off the cruiser USS Detroit in the Aleutians, 1943-44.
If you don't believe me here it is.






It's not even a good fake!






The first liked photograph is a genuine image of MJ892, the prototype F Mk IX floatplane Spitfire taken at Beaumaris in July 1944.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)

A nice catch Steve.


----------



## stona (Apr 8, 2016)

Easy, I KNOW that such an aircraft never existed. It took me about five minutes to find the original 'Kingfisher' photograph as the float arrangement looked rather familiar 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyway , someone did some work to fiddle the second image.  To be honest it isn't too difficult to do using the Photoshop for instance.


----------



## stona (Apr 8, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Anyway , someone did some work to fiddle the second image.



Not very well. He never got rid of the bottom of the original aircraft, that line is nothing like a Spitfire. He also forgot the surround of the original US national marking on the fuselage. Those are just the ones that jumped out at me, I'm sure there are more.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)

Yep, you are right.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2016)

Steve beat me to it !
My first reaction when I saw the image was "What the ....", as I knew that marque had not been trial fitted with floats, and if it had been, it certainly wouldn't have been a single, central sponson !
It didn't take long to figure out that the floats were form a Kingfisher or similar, and then the poor montaging was obvious.
Good stuff Steve.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 8, 2016)

Have to say, despite all the issues with the photoshopping, that I rather like the look of the single-float Spit. That said, I can't imagine what such a contraption would have been like to pilot - I imagine the torque from the Griffon would have created all sorts of problems for stability on the water.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2016)

And the wing floats would have had the whole caboodle bouncing around like a Hippocroccofrog's t*ts !!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## stona (Apr 9, 2016)

Airframes said:


> And the wing floats would have had the whole caboodle bouncing around like a Hippocroccofrog's t*ts !!



'Tramping' was a problem with the Spitfire floatplanes that were built. They also had very little directional control when 'taxying' on water and invariably had to be recovered using a boat. Add that to leaky floats, meaning the aircraft had to be dragged out on a slipway to allow the floats to drain, something not necessarily possible on any operational deployment, and its not difficult to see why so few were converted.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Graeme (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, someone is having fun on the net! 

Spitfireproject


----------



## stona (Apr 10, 2016)

Another bad photoshop job. There's more crap on that website than in a festival portaloo.

I don't mind a bit of fun, the problem is that people will believe anything, just look at the 'history according to random people' thread.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks like that one, had it been real, would go straight into the drink - look at the elevators !!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh, I can't blame him.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

Spitty on floats is just not right.....regardless!


----------



## Elmas (Jul 25, 2016)

Catalina wasted








From

WWII PBY Catalina Seaplane Destroyed Off Florida Coast In Movie Mishap


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2016)

Thats not a good finish to the day....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2016)

Boeing XPBB-1 Sea Ranger.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2016)

Latecoere 631 flying boat 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2016)

2 beautiful, though star crossed, seaplanes...sad none are around.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2016)

Elmas said:


> Catalina wasted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it can fly, it can float. If it can float, it can sink

Nice ones Aaron, I've never seen the French one before


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice shots Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks guys, I had not either George. For a French built craft, it is beautiful.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Sep 25, 2016)

Stroukoff YC-123E...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2016)

Never saw that one actually on the water. I thought the Stroukoff version had to do with some wing plumbing on another version.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2016)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 353346


Same aircraft that I posted earlier in August on this page. This is a much photo though.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2016)

Now that looks like a fun one!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2016)

Blohm & Voss Ha 139

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2016)

Cool pics


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

Agreed..


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2016)

A pic from Wiki showing it getting cat launched ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2016)

I can't believe they catapult launched that thing!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

D-24


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

For got this one.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## herman1rg (Oct 16, 2016)

That's a beast


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

Believe it of not, I think the Italians bought a couple. Wonder what happened to theirs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2016)

A BIG beast to be sure..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2016)

straight out of Jules Vern

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 17, 2016)

I wonder how it would do with 6 2000hp engines.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2016)

Such a beautiful plane!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)

Японская "Ганза". Корабельные разведчики "Type Hansa", Aichi Type 15Ko «Mi-go», Yokosho «Tatsu-go»


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)

Imperial Japanese Navy seaplane carrier Wakamiya sets a Farman floatplane on the water 
森川勲壱等飛行機操縦士

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)

Japanese

FloatPlanes-N-Guinea
:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2016)

Fly yes, float.....briefly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2016)

Ahoy!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2016)

Ooh ! Hello Sailor !


----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

Forums / General Discussion / Photo of the week - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)

HeinkeHe-115B1-Stammkennzeichen-TW+H-probably-at-Grossenbrode-Torpedo-School-1941 
Heinkel-He-115C1--VF+UY-Germany-1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)

E4N 中岛 九〇式二号水上侦察机

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2016)

E4N 中岛 九〇式二号水上侦察机 - Simplified Chinese from Chinese website


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

Aichi H9A training flying boat (never assigned an Allied reporting name)


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

Kawanishi H8K2 Emily Flying Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

The Flettner Airplane made its debut in the 1930s. Instead of wings, it flies using rotating cylinders that stick out from either side of its body.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

dehavilland-beaver-float-plane-moored-at-lake-manzoni-misty-fjords

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2016)

Fly?


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

Two D-4s were built, powered by 400-hp Liberty engines buried in the fuselage. They were assigned serial numbers A2653 and A2654. A2653 crashed during a test flight on July 19, 1918, killing pilot Lt.(j.g.) Arthur F. Souther. The second one flew successfully in October 1918 but was not accepted by the Navy until April 1919. Few pilots attempted to fly the D-4 because of its high rate of speed for its time. It was reported that once they got used to it, the crews found the D-4 quite agile and fun to fly, but many considered it far too fast. The seaplane also had a tendency to bob and porpoise as it landed and took off, which added an extra element of excitement. No further D-4s were built as Gallaudet turned his attention to constructing the more successful Curtiss HS-2L flying boats.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 8, 2016)

Wasn't sure whether to create a separate thread for this but, given the topic, it seemed the best place to catch the eye of those interested in seaplanes. Apparently, in Feb this year, the wreckage of an Italian Fiat C.29 Schneider Trophy racer was discovered in Lake Garda. The aircraft crashed in 1929, the pilot being thrown clear. The video is a tad documentary-like but the footage showing the wreck, with paint and markings intact, is pretty amazing:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2016)

Very cool! Are they going to raise it I wonder. Wish I could read Italian!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2016)

Spent many hours flying in a Beaver.



Capt. Vick said:


> Fly?



If you mean the Flettner, it is based on the Magnus Effect...

What are the advantages of a Spinning Wing (Magnus Effect) and why haven't any been commercially produced?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2016)

But did that one fly?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 10, 2016)

johnbr said:


> Two D-4s were built, powered by 400-hp Liberty engines buried in the fuselage....



Don't mean to cause trouble, but the aircraft marked "59 A" was actually the Gallaudet D-1. The D-1 was very similar to the later D-4 and is often misidentified as such. The D-1 was powered by two 125 hp (or so) Duesenberg four-cylinder inline engines. Either one could be decoupled from the ring the propeller blades were mounted to.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> But did that one fly?



Found nothing definite Jim, just a Wiki article saying the aircraft made a few flights on Long Island Sound


----------



## johnbr (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Spent many hours flying in a Beaver.



I bet you have you sly devil!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2016)

Blohm&Voss_BV_138_and_Heinkel_He_115_at_Kirkenes1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2016)

Die *4-motorige Superwal Serie* entsprach vom Aufbau her dem 2-motorigen Superwal. Die Raumaufteilung wurde beibehalten , jedoch die Ausstattung verbessert.

Es kamen vier verschiedene Motoren-Typen zum Einsatz die gleichzeitig auch die Serien-Typen kennzeichnen :



Do R 4 Gas - mit Gnome-et-Rhóne motoren

Do R 4 Nas - mit Napir Lion Motoren

Do R 4 Sas - mit Simens Motoren

Do R Cas - mit Pratt & Whitney Motoren

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2016)

Dornier Do 22Kl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2016)

Do-28
Dornier Do-28 amphibian for the MLD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2016)

Yokosuka E1y2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

Grumman f-4f on floats S






eversky in cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

A to cool mod.G-21C conversions done by McKinnon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)

1944 293 sqn walrus

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)

L




ove this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)

T



The First Successful Sikorsky Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 30, 2016)

1920

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Some real interesting shots!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)

Grumman JRF Goose aircraft on the ground at the Grumman Aircraft facility on Long Island NY two women scooter drivers and a pilot are in the foreground circa 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)

Coast Guard в цвете

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)

Consolidated_XP2Y-1_at_NAS_Anacostia_in_1932

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Gastounet (Dec 4, 2016)

It flies, but I do not know how long it floats !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Although it could float not too long she couldn't fly any longer. So it doesn't count.


----------



## Gastounet (Dec 4, 2016)

When I was younger, Iswa a film called "The Last Flight of Noah's Ark".
In this film, a crash landed B-29 was converted as a boat ....


----------



## Gastounet (Dec 4, 2016)

Sorry, I did not want to say "Iwsa a film", but "I saw a film".
Here are pictures of this film.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

But she can't fly though.


----------



## Gastounet (Dec 4, 2016)

I must agree


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2016)

I have heard that the Douglas B-18 Bolo was quite capable of floating for an extended period of time when ditching in water. Hours if I understand correctly.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 5, 2016)

If it can float it can fly!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2016)

Good one Gumbyk, good one!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 5, 2016)

gumbyk said:


> If it can float it can fly!!!
> View attachment 359547



Well it is sponsored by Airbus.

I'll get my coat...


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 8, 2016)

Kawanishi H8K

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2016)

Short Type 827 two-seat torpedo bomber seaplane. Fitting a Lewis gun. Photograph taken at Calshot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2016)

Always liked the looks of that


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2016)

_*IF IT CAN FLOAT, IT CAN FLY!!!




*_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 21, 2016)

But not for long!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## BLine22 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)

BV-238v-1 BV238 plane wreck on Elbe river

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2016)

Just what I want for Christmas


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)

Info on the bv-238
*BV238*
And it really was a giant. While its outlines remind a bit to the Consolidated Coronado or Martin Mars prototypes, its dimensions are comparable to the Hughes H-4 or Saunders-Roe Princess, or even to the biggest contemporary aircraft.
Early in 1941, Dr. Vogt was told by the Luftwaffe to convert his project for military service. His firm already was engaged in constructing very big-size aircraft, the BV 222. The little high-seas take-off and landing performance of this flying boat type was well known. A new construction should heal this problem, thus making the aircraft operate from the sea surface even at a wind force of 5 Bft (the BV 222 could not manage more than 2 Bft). We see the BV 238 wearing a completely different bow form than the BV 222 has, obviously dealing with the problem.
In posession of a flying boat like the BV 238 is, chances for unconventional warfare opened. Especially for cooperation with submarines this aircraft looked to be very suitable. It even is not self-understood which of them is the offensive weapon and which one only is the provider. The possible tasks for the BV 238 were the following:

1) Observation of sea areas over longer times. It was planned to send the aircraft out to the ocean not only for hours, but until to four weeks. In case of darkness or bad weather, it should water and wait for the next chance to take off.
2) Of course to fight ships, using all thinkable weapons, like cannons up to a calibre of 10 cm, conventional and glide bombs, even to employ a parasite fighter.
3) Harassment attacks on the US East Coast.
4) Functioning as an instrument to maintain control over a new hypothetical German colonial empire.
These were all demands by the German navy. The Luftwaffe denied them and saw the big flying boats only as transporters, preferring the Heinkel He 177 for high-seas reconnaissance tasks instead. Remember the BV 222 only got to this role in the first half of 1943 because at that point of time the He 177 still was not really serviceable.
But even if you see the BV 238 in a more conventional role, this aircraft still has a special feature no other transporter seaplane of this time had. The big front doors (never open on the pictures, you only see a small, separated door within the big door open) makes it also suitable for amphibian landing operations, giving the opportunity to release men and, very probably, vehicles too.
It is not known when construction work on the first BV 238 prototype V-1 really started, but it most probable during 1943. Blohm & Voss was busily producing BV 222s, delivering the last one in May 1944, so the firm should have been equipped with a considerable stockpile of aluminium. Like the other flying boats, it was built in the firm's aircraft producing site in Hamburg-Finkenwerder. The area is still active in aircraft production, now belonging to EADS and continuing the tradition of building big aircraft in form of the Airbus A380. The old aircraft halls are still standing and are still in use.
Sporting much more weight of a BV 222, the BV 238 needed high-performance engines to operate. The originally foreseen Jumo 223 diesel engines never became available, so it was necessary to spare six very valuable DB 603 engines from the needy fighter production program.
By beginning of March 1944, the huge aircraft became completed and the first flight should soon take place. For the purpose of high-seas operations, special emphasis was put on water stability and taxiing traits. Eventually these proved especially favourable as the aircraft (V-1, registrated RO+EZ) ploughed through the waters of Hamburg's harbour before taking off for the first time on 11 March 1944, under the control of Blohm & Voss chief test pilot Flight Captain Helmut Rodig.

From the beginning, the aircraft showed exceptionally good flight characterists. Reason for this was the Blohm & Voss-own servo control which made the pilot feel to fly a much smaller aircraft. In the beginning, the thread mechanism to rectract the supporting floats was not yet installed, this happened later, but this is why you can often see on pictures the BV 238 flying with the floats down. All in all there were little complaints, although teething troubles appeared like in any new aircraft. To number some of them, e.g. the installed version of the DB 603 engine had no servo mechanism to lower the power. Retracting gas was difficult and the rod system became damaged. The backside doors (never to be noticed on photographs) were a false construction, thus hampering the cooperation with boats. The airscrews needed to be fitted for reverse setting to get the aircraft slow down on water on the shortest possible distance.

Once when Oberst Siegfried Knemeyer visited (at that time head of the Technical Office of the Luftwaffe and responsible for judging new aircraft) he got in a way enthusiastic about the flying ship that he instantly wished a second flight after having had the first one under his control. Until 23 June 1944, the BV 238 successfully went through 38 test flights from the river Elbe near Hamburg. But the time for strategic actions for the Luftwaffe was over, and the RLM ordered all flight tests of the BV 238 to be stopped.
In August 1944, Blohm & Voss withdrew the aircraft to the Schaalsee, a lake about 80 km northeast of Hamburg. Works on the aircraft continued, and it was permanently kept in airworthy condition. When you carefully look at pictures of the BV 238, you can see some special gadgets. One is the huge mast on the fuselage. It was only installed for testing reasons, carrying instruments for flow measurement. Another, when you look at the ventral fin, protruding from it closely over the fuselage there is a round tube. This is - a suction intake duct for a refrigerator! Intended for to keep cool a stock of foods for the crew when operating in tropical regions...
Not visible on the following pictures is that every engine had its own maintenance crane behind it. By this, the crew was able to independently change complete engines, a very important help for situations when the aircraft should operate on its own for longer times.
The demanded change of the airscrews took place, thus making the aircraft able to turn on the spot like a tank. Only flight tests were forbidden, taxiing tests were not mentioned. So, the aircraft went to its final parking position without any help from tug boats - moving itself in the backward direction. Japanese General Otani, responsible in the embassy for contacts on a technical level, inspected the aircraft and applied for a license to produce it in the Land of the Rising Sun.
*MYTH*
*There is a die-hard myth in literature as well as in the internet. E.g. you still can find it in the English language Wikipedia article about the BV 238. Lt. Urban Drew and his pack of Mustang pilots from 361 FG claimed on 18 September 1944 having found the BV 238 on the Schaalsee, subsequently attacking and destroying it. But due to lots of witnesses and the notes of Dr. Vogt, in winter 1944/45 the aircraft was still well alive. What Drew really did destroy, if anything, remains a mystery. Voices telling he really hit a Potez-CAMS 161 instead, located in a bay of the island of Rügen lots of miles to the east, are as well unbelievable, as the only known sample (really?) of this type was destroyed months before on Lake Constance in Southern Germany.*
Near the end of WWII, there were rumours arising about Nazi celebrities trying to escape from Germany using long-range airplanes. Regarding the BV 238, it was only Dr. Vogt, who was told by "his pilot" (Rodig?, RT) to take "three families", third one to be the onboard mechanic and his, to flee to South America should the Soviets be up to conquer Hamburg. Well, the Russians did not come, but the RAF did. The BV 238 had been still in flyable condition and completely fueled up, when days before the end of WWII a Nazi party man appeared and demanded the gasoline to be pumped off to trucks, and went off. Between 23 and 26 April 1945, British Hawker Typhoons spotted the aircraft, returning the other day and destroying it by machine gun fire. The real amount of damage done is unsure, it is told the engine oil caught fire, the fuselage broke in two and the aicraft sank, with the wing still being over the level of the shallow lake.

The wreck kept on being there until 1947/48, thus giving local children an adventurous - and dangerous - playing ground. Then it was blown up and scrapped, the valuable aluminium and other materials to be fed into the needy German post-WWII economics. Decades later divers led by seaplane expert Prof. Dr. Elmar Wilczek found some leftovers, now possibly being kept in a museum (information from the German Google earth forum). Dr. Vogt really went to America - but within "Operation Paperclip" to the USA, where he spent the rest of his professional life.
Above copied from the web.
General characteristics

Crew: ca 12
Length: 43.35 m (142 ft 3 in)
Wingspan: 60.17 m (197 ft 5 in)
Height: 12.8 m (42 ft 0 in)
Wing area: 360.16 m2 (3,876.7 sq ft)
Empty weight: 54,780 kg (120,769 lb)
Gross weight: 90,000 kg (198,416 lb) for reconnaissance missions

95,000 kg (209,439 lb) for bomber missions

Max takeoff weight: 100,000 kg (220,462 lb)
Powerplant: 6 × Daimler-Benz DB 603G inverted V-12 liquid-cooled piston engines, 1,417 kW (1,900 hp) each for take-off
1,163 kW (1,560 hp) at 7,375 m (24,196 ft)
Propellers: 3-bladed constant-speed propellers

Performance

Maximum speed: 350 km/h (217 mph; 189 kn) at 60,000 kg (132,277 lb) weight at sea level

425 km/h (264 mph) at 60,000 kg (132,277 lb) at 6,000 m (19,685 ft)

Landing speed: 143 km/h (77 kn, 89 mph)[citation needed]
Range: 6,620 km (4,113 mi; 3,575 nmi) at 365 km/h (227 mph) at 92,000 kg (202,825 lb) at 2,000 m (6,562 ft)
Service ceiling: 7,300 m (23,950 ft)
Wing loading: 261 kg/m2 (53 lb/sq ft)

Armament

Guns: 8 x 13 mm (0.512 in) MG 131 machine guns with 1,800 rpg; 4 in each nose and tail turret

8 x 13 mm (0.512 in) MG 131 machine guns with 900 rpg; 4 in each wing mounted turret
4 x 13 mm (0.512 in) MG 131 machine guns with 500 rpg; 2 (as a twinned MG 131Z) in each manually aimed beam/waist position
2 x 20 mm (0.787 in) MG 151/20 autocannon with 1,400 rpg in forward dorsal turret

Bombs: 20 x 250 kg (551 lb) SC 250 bombs in wing bomb bays

and 4 x 1,000 kg (2,205 lb) SC 1000 bombs on external racks
or 2 x 1,200 kg (2,646 lb) LD 1200 torpedoes on external racks
or 4 x Henschel Hs 293 missiles on external racks, if Bv 238 fitted with FuG 203 Kehl MCLOS guidance transmitter
or 2 x 1,000 kg (2,205 lb) BV 143 glide bombs on external racks


----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)

Flugzeug Blohm und Voss BV 138 
bv-138 being made.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice


----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 25, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just what I want for Christmas



Make sure you get the free blonde included deal Jim....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BLine22 (Dec 25, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BLine22 (Dec 25, 2016)

HS-4 participated in the recovery of Apollo 8,10,11,12,and 13. First two are Apollo 11 from USS Hornet, third is Apollo 13 from USS Iwo Jima LPH-2.


----------



## BLine22 (Dec 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2017)

World War I in Photos: War at Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Gastounet (Jan 12, 2017)

Wing in ground effect

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## BLine22 (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2017)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2017)

If I had that as a kid...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2017)

now that is great..!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2017)

Dad! Can we play Schneider Trophy races again? PLEEEEEASE?

That's one LUCKY kid. I'm jealous!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 21, 2017)

Dang! My Dad was great, but not tow your kid in a float plane around the pond great! I would have loved that!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2017)

Jealous!

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Elmas (Jun 15, 2017)

Grumman TBF Avenger after it ditched following a catapult mishap on board the USS Bataan - 29 March 13, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 15, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Dang! My Dad was great, but not tow your kid in a float plane around the pond great! I would have loved that!



I suspect that's not the kid's dad. More likely a servant, serf or other form of underling.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 15, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> I suspect that's not the kid's dad. More likely a servant, serf or other form of underling.


Unfortunately you are probably correct...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 15, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Unfortunately you are probably correct...



Yeah...but at least it resurrects your Dad's greatness.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 15, 2017)

C'mon guys, lighten up - it IS his dad.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 15, 2017)

Those magnificent men...


----------



## wuzak (Jun 16, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Those magnificent men...
> 
> View attachment 376500



In their photoshopped machine?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2017)

Loved that movie as a kid!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 16, 2017)

wuzak said:


> In their photoshopped machine?



Not Photoshop but good, old, traditional blue screen stunt work with a mock-up aircraft (the movie pre-dated Photoshop by almost a quarter of a century...which probably makes most of us feel REALLY old!).


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks a bl**dy lot Buff - now I _*do *_feel really old !!!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 16, 2017)

You're welcome, Terry. Any time.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 16, 2017)

Dagnabit now I am feeling it too!


----------



## wuzak (Jun 17, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Not Photoshop but good, old, traditional blue screen stunt work with a mock-up aircraft (the movie pre-dated Photoshop by almost a quarter of a century...which probably makes most of us feel REALLY old!).



Right. I don't think I've ever seen that one.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 17, 2017)

wuzak said:


> Right. I don't think I've ever seen that one.


 
Hi Wuzak.

The great thing about this forum is it makes you look, read and dig around. I haven't seen the film since it first came out but do vaguely remember the "walking on water" scene. But thanks to the net I didn't realise the Billing Biplane was seen in two guises - German and Japanese...we're seeing the Germans getting dunked.

_The Eardley Billing Tractor Biplane replica flown by David Watson appeared in two guises, in more or less authentic form, impersonating an early German tractor biplane, and also as the Japanese pilot's mount, modified with boxkite-like side curtains over the interplane struts, a covered fuselage, and colourful "oriental" decorations.[26]_
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Those_Magnificent_Men_in_their_Flying_Machines#cite_note-30_
Eardley Billings | Aircraft |

Here she is the right way up...







And a little history...





_http://www.fiddlersgreen.net/models/aircraft/Eardley-Billings.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 17, 2017)

According to the net the SM-79 could float...for 30 minutes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

didn't know that..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2017)

Well it was partially wood....


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 18, 2017)

Later versions had the flotation bags deleted.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 18, 2017)

Yipes! Deleted.... gulp!


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 19, 2017)

They had a few incidences of them inflating in flight. Which led to somewhat uncontrolled landings.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 19, 2017)

That would be worrisome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 22, 2017)

Boeing Model 326

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 22, 2017)

Martin Model 162A "Tadpole Clipper

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2017)

Cool stuff guys, thanks for posting.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2017)

One more on the 326.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2017)

Wish it was built!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2017)

Interesting....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## GregP (Jul 27, 2017)

Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines

Balloons and blunderbusses at 8:00 am! Now, that's a great way to fight. A winner!

Ending up in the cesspool. Priceless ... for the opposition, at least ...

My favorite was rescuing someone in mid-air. And the pompous German officer. He did great!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)

The Short Crusader

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2017)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice pics.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2017)

Curtiss CT

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 7, 2017)

Like the radiators back in the struts and the pilot's "hat".


----------



## johnbr (Aug 16, 2017)

Harold A. Skaarup, author of Shelldrake

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2017)

Cool stuff guys. Keep it coming please.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2017)

I do not think they new but I love the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2017)

Schneider Supermarine S6-B, 1931 Supermarine air racer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2017)

Convair F2Y Sea Dart

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/SOrj2cSDO-M_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WJPearce (Aug 18, 2017)

Fantastic images! Sea Dart, SeaMaster, and Schneider racers, all my favorites. What more could one want?

However, this is actually the French Bernard HV.42 (or it could be the HV.41, they are very similar).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 18, 2017)

Nice pic but it looks photoshopped to me. I think the life raft is a resin model kit...it certainly looks familiar.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2017)

Guy in the raft looks like he's taking a selfie


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2017)

Good call Mark RAF Air-Sea-Rescue | gkbgraphics

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2017)

And now we know.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 21, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Guy in the raft looks like he's taking a selfie



I think he's launching a carrier pigeon...cue gags about life rafts making a bluddy small carrier etc.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

Fairley III F Mk IV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

*Savoia-Marchetti










S.55 newer version of cockpit Older version*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2017)

Now that is one butt ugly aircraft


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2017)

That bottom one is a soviet aircraft. Not made by an Italian company.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> That bottom one is a soviet aircraft. Not made by an Italian company.



Very good eye Jim, Tupolev ANT-22


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2017)

still ugly though....


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 22, 2017)

Wery Wery Ugly!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 22, 2017)

There's certainly no finesse to the design but it certainly has presence. I rather like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

A Bv 222 captured by the British at the end of World War 2. White paint is an attempt at arctic camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

_The first two shots are from inside the Bv 222's wing - as with many big aircraft of the day, engineers made provisions for the engines to be serviceable while in flight. The firewall opens to give engine access. The wing pontoons were retractable. The cargo deck of the Viking.













_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 23, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Boeing-Stearman B75N1/PT-13 Kaydet (Serial No. 75-6804), CF-QJV.
> View attachment 380844



Errr....that's a Noorduyn Norseman MkIVW. 

Nice pic, though.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

DH.104 Dove 1 CF-DJH c/n 04015
The only Dove ever fitted with floats was a one off conversion
for the Hudson Bay Company of Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Fokker ?



Air-cooled radial piston engines,336 kW each Performance Maximum speed,285 km/h at 3,000 m Range,2,750 km Service ceiling,6,800 m Armament 2 ×7

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 23, 2017)

This plane makes an appearance every year at the Moosehead Lake Flyin. I believe it is the only DC-3 on floats currently flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Fokker ?
> View attachment 380849
> Air-cooled radial piston engines,336 kW each Performance Maximum speed,285 km/h at 3,000 m Range,2,750 km Service ceiling,6,800 m Armament 2 ×7



Yep.. a Fokker T.VIII-W


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2017)

Beautiful one at that.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Start them young.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

navy r3c3racer at naval aircraft factory

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)

Macchi M.67 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Sopwith Baby British First World War single seat reconnaissance floatplane 
The 1914 champion, Sopwith's Tabloid floatplane, was flown to victory by Sopwith test pilot Howard Pixton

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Eyes of the Fleet – WW2 American Seaplane Operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Floatplane Curtiss SOC is lowered onto the port catapult of USS Minneapolis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2017)

Are the top two Spitfire pictures real?


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 24, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are the top two Spitfire pictures real?



Nope...they're photoshop jobs superimposing a Spit fuselage onto photos of Kingfishers. On the lower pic, the tail of the Spitfire would get dunked every time the aircraft landed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are the top two Spitfire pictures real?




The top one is photo shopped, we've discussed it before.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 24, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Nope...they're photoshop jobs superimposing a Spit fuselage onto photos of Kingfishers. On the lower pic, the tail of the Spitfire would get dunked every time the aircraft landed.


Not to mention that its at full nose-down elevator!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

President Roosevelt (blocked from view seated in the rear seat of the lead car) tours PB2Y Coronado production at the Consolidated Aircraft plant at Lindbergh Field, San Diego, California, United States, 25 Sep 1942. ww2dbase

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

This was the first prototype airplane, bureau number 0453, shown in it's original configuration with a single vertical stabilizer and rudder.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

SEAPLANES OF SAN DIEGO BAY By CDR Doug Siegfried, USN (Ret.) | Coronado Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Douglas RD amphibian


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Martin PBM mariner, Coastguard 1943


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Coast Guard aircraft from Miami fly over a cutter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Forums / USAAF / USN Library / Martin Mariner - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2017)

Excellent material John.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

*Pinocchio: The Piaggio PC-7 *
*This is the Piaggio P-7, or Piaggio – Pegna PC-7, (also called “Pinocchio” by Pegna) designed by an engineer named Giovanni Pegna. Mr. Pegna designed this aircraft specifically for the 1929 Schneider Trophy race to represent Italy. This annual (later biannual) race began in 1913 and was held in France, Italy, North America, and the United Kingdom until 1931. The Schneider Trophy was also a race that was specifically for seaplanes! It is said (by wiki) that these races helped to bring in better aerodynamic designs that were used for aircraft in the second world war for planes like the british Supermarine Spitfire, the North American P-51 Mustang, and the Italian Macchi C-202.

The Piaggio PC-7 was designed with aerodynamics being the most important aspect. Actually, the aerodynamics were so important that it ruined the aircraft. Most of the planes at this time, or most seaplanes, had floats underneath them (also called floatplanes), but Giovanni Pegna had a different concept. He used the cantilever wing design and a super tight fuselage, and the plane floated up to it’s wings. Of course, this means the prop was in the water and the aircraft itself didn’t sit high enough to simply fly out. So, Pegna incorporated two high-incidence hydrofoils were normal floats would be into his design, and placed a rudder and a small marine prop in the rear. When the small marine prop moved the plane, the hydrofoils would begin to lift it out of the water as it’s speed increased.
Unfortunately, the PC-7 never made it out of the water because of two things: The water spray from the hydrofoils blinded the pilot, and the clutches for both props were too difficult to control. If those things could have somehow been addressed, this plane would have been just as cool as the rest of them, especially since it had either an Isotta-Fraschini Special V6 rated at 723 kW (983 PS; 970 hp) or an Isotta-Fraschini AS-5 of 745 kW (1,013 PS; 999 hp).












*


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Not one more. Piaggio P.C.7 | Wikiwand


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Arado Ar 95A1


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Arado Ar 199 seaplane
he Ar 199 in the photo was constructed by a manufacturer of aircraft parts called SIPA (Société Industrielle Pour l'Aéronautique). This company wa founded in Neuilly in 1938 as a subcontractor to the French aviation industry. The SIPA workshops were located on the Ile de Jatte which is a large two kilometre long island in the Seine river between Neuilly-sur-Seine and Levallois-Perret on one side and Courbevoie on the other (north-western suburbs of Paris). SIPA produced (and delivered ?) at least 20 Ar 199A models and was later also involved in production work on the Arado 234 jet. SIPA's relationship with Arado apparently pre-dated the outbreak of war. The subject of French production of Luftwaffe aircraft is a fascinating one and as we know, for example from the history of the Fw 190 and the Ju 88, the French were very good at building German aircraft ..It wasn't a question either of the French _having to_ 'cooperate' - the Vichy French authorities had very quickly opened negociations with their new German masters in an attempt to preserve employment and some of their manufacturing base in France by offering to produce spares and even complete airframes for German aircraft manufacturers.
SIPA evidently continued to work with the Germans and liaise with Arado in particular. In 1942 Arado specifically assigned SIPA the task of development work on an advanced training aircraft which led to the post-war French training type, the SIPA S-10 which first flew in 1944.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2017)

Excellent pics!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Fokker


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Aerial Experimental Association, June Bug, John A.D. McCurdy. 1909


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Canadian Vickers Vedette, RCAF, ca. 1928

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

A very wet Pby

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 25, 2017)

That was before the memo about closing the windows before submerging came out...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks like a very early variant also.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Quite a good shot..!


----------



## Elmas (Aug 26, 2017)

Deliberately sunk? No engines, no props...


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 26, 2017)

That would be my guess as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks in pretty decent condition as well.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)

Capronil Ca.60 Transaero

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)

*Cadillac Voyageur Amphibian *
*Search Collections[set_name]=Videodisc%20Imagery%20Collection



https://airandspace.si.edu/collection-objects/cadillac-voyageur-amphibian-photograph-0*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 26, 2017)

Fugly


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

Not sure it has enough wings..?


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

Lo



ve this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

One-quarter front left side view of the Pan American Airways Boeing Model 314 Clipper "California Clipper" (r/n NC-18602, fleet no. 18) at the Pearl City Base, Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, circa 1939-1940. Man standing on top of forward fuselage is unidentified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

Boeing 314 Clipper was a long-range flying boat produced by the Boeing Airplane Company between 1938 and 1941. Wikipedia
Top speed: 338 km/h
Wingspan: 46 m
Unit cost: 550,000–550,000 USD (1936)
First flight: June 7, 1938
Engine type: Wright R-2600 Twin Cyclone
Number built: 12

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRYzFjift2Q_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_jxXy9JiRE

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwPRGFN-TVA
_


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

This massive, luxurious 'flying boat' could barely get off the ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

A pair of Pan American Airways Martin M-130 flying boats at Honolulu, Oahu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

10 Squadron RAAF

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2017)

Kawanishi Kokuki Kabushiki Kaisha (The Kawanishi Aircraft Company Limited) was established in November 1928 with its factory being located at Naruo Mukogun Hyogoken near Kobe. During the war it built four types of sea planes, two very large planes and two small fighters. It also built a land based derivative of one of the fighters.

Before World War II, Kawanishi had an association with Short Brothers of Belfast (builders of magnificient flying boats like the Sunderland/ Sandringham) but their first large flying boat, the  H6K Mavis was based more on the Sikorsky S.42. In 1938 the Imperial Japanese Navy issued specifications for a new flying boat that was 30% faster and with a 50% greater range than the Mavis.

As a result, Kawanishi came up with a proposal for the H8K Emily flying boat. It was reported as being the single biggest leap in flying boat design and other manufacturers did not catch up to the design till after the war was over.

The prototype H8K1 made its maiden flight in January 1941. However, there were some problems with the hull porpoising as it ran over the water (that is, jumping up and down). Modifications were made and after two pre-production craft, the new plane went into production in August 1941. A total of 14 H8K1 were produced during 1941 to 1942. (Note: The Japanese designation H8K1 means H=Flying Boat, 8=8th in the flying boat series, K=Kawanishi and 1=model. The "Emily" name was the English name given to the plane. All Japanese planes were named by the Allies, eg the Zero was actually called Zeke by the Allies but the Japanese name is about the only one used commonly.
he Kawanishi H8K Emily flying boat is now universally recognised as the finest flying boat of World War II. The Japanese designation was Type 2 Flying-boat, Model 12. The plane was huge, with a wingspan of almost 125 feet and a length of over 92 feet. The Emily was an all aluminium high-wing aircraft with a deep fuselage. It had four engines and the plane was stablised on water by two large, fixed stabilising floats.

The production Kawanishi H8K1 was powered by four 1,530 hp Mitsubishi Kasei 12 14 cylinder radial engines driving a four bladed Hamiliton type constant speed prop. Maximum speed was 433 km/h with a cruising speed of 296 km/h. Service ceiling was 8,540 metres (28,000 feet) and it had a range of either 4,800 km, 6,257 km or 7,200 km (I have seen all these figures). It had a maximum take off weight of 30,870 kg (although I have read 24,500 kg). Normal crew was ten. There were 14 or 17 H8K1 built.

The next version was the H8K2 and this was powered by four 1,850 hp Mitsubishi MK4Q Kasei 22 14 cylinder radial engines Maximum speed was 466 km/h with a cruising speed of 296 km/h. There were 114 built from 1943 to 1945. Two H8K3 prototypes were built in 1944 (similar to H8K2) and two H8K4 prototypes modified from H8K3 frames in 1945. There were also 36 H8K2-L transports built from 1943 to 1945. They carried up to 64 passengers. Only a total of 165 or 167 Emilys were built.

The Emily was nicknamed "The Flying Porcupine" due to its heavy armament of five 20 mm guns and four 7.7 mm guns. The H8K2 had a bow turret with a single 20 mm type 99 model 1 cannon, a dorsel turret also with a single 20 mm type 99 model 1 cannon and a tail turret again with a single 20 mm type 99 model 1 cannon. In the cockpit hatch there was a single 7.7 mm machine gun and each side hatch had a single 7.7 mm machine gun. There was another single 7.7 mm machine gun in the ventral hatch. Finally, there were single 20 mm type 99 model 1 cannons in beam blisters. Offensive weapons, carried under the wings, consisted of either two 1,764 lb aerial torpedoes or eight 551 lb bombs or depth charges.

The Emily was mostly used for bombing and reconnaissance purposes and sometimes transport. This plane was much larger and powerful than such famous planes as the British Short Sunderland flying boat (similar to the Qantas Sandringham in Port Vila Harbour) and the Boeing B-17E Flying Fortress (north-west of Honiara) which had wingspans of almost 115 feet and over 103 feet respectively and take off weights of 26,332 kg and 27,240 kg. Both were powered by four 1,200 hp engines.

The plane is believed to have had its first combat outing during an attack on Oahu, Hawaii, on the night of March 4-5, 1942. This was the second attack on Pearl Harbor. In late July 1942 Kawanishi H8K1 Emilys were responsible for three attacks on Townsville in Queensland. On the night of 25/26 July two Emilys bombed Townsville port but the bombs fell wide of the mark and landed on mudflats. The planes, W-45 and W-46, were not intercepted and no anti-aircraft guns fired on them. On 27 July one Emily was attacked a it flew over Townsville and it dropped seven of its eight bombs on the Many Peaks Range. This aircraft was W-46.

The third and last raid was on the night of 27-28 July when two Emilys (W-37 and W-47) left their base (I am not sure where this was yet) but W-37 had engine problems and turned around. The remaining plane continued and was attacked by Bell P-39 Aerocobras between Magnetic Island and the mainland. The Japanese plane dropped its bombs and they hit the mud below (one remained in the plane). During the attack by two Aerocobras, the bomb fell out of the bomb bay and hit the ground destroying a palm tree. Cannon fire from the fighters exploded in the rear gunner's compartment. The planes continued their attack until they ran out of ammunition. The Emily made it safely back to base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

excellent.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Marchetti -SMS-55_American

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

The American Aeronautical Corporation manufactured Savoia-Marchetti airplanes at the Port Washington location. This one is not quite finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 31, 2017)

Lots of great pictures


----------



## Elmas (Aug 31, 2017)

from
Spectacular color photos capture WWII air cadets in training

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 381771
> 
> from
> Spectacular color photos capture WWII air cadets in training


What is that vertical corrugated looking thing behind the fellow standing next to the starboard engine.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Burgess was the first licensed aircraft manufacturer in the United States. On February 1, 1911, it received a license to build Wright aircraft from the Wright Brothers, who held several key aeronautical patents. Burgess was charged licensing fees of $1000 per aircraft and $100 per exhibition flight.[1] In 1912 Burgess fitted some of its Wright Model F airplanes with pontoons, contrary to the Wright Company's licensing provisions, which permitted only exact copies of their designs. The license agreement was terminated by mutual consent in January 1914.

In the same month, January 1914, the organization became the Burgess Company, a name change to avoid confusion with the Curtiss Aeroplane and Engine Company. Greeley S. Curtis continued as Treasurer and its major shareholder. Starling Burgess designed and flight tested most of the aircraft that were manufactured at the two plant sites in Marblehead. Greeley S. Curtis was the company's financial and engineering adviser and Frank H. Russell, formerly the manager of the Wright Company's Dayton factory, managed their production operations. The Burgess Company was acquired on February 10, 1914 by the Curtiss Aeroplane and Motor Company. The Burgess Company then operated as a manufacturing subsidiary producing Curtiss's naval training aircraft in late 1916 and continued to produce these aircraft under the Burgess name during World War I until its main production facility was totally destroyed by fire on November 8, 1918.

The company provided seaplanes and other aircraft to the military. The first tractor configuration airplane purchased by the U.S. Army was a Burgess H (S.C. No. 9) in August 1912. In September 1913, a Burgess Model F seaplane based on a modified Wright Model B design with pontoons, was delivered to the Signal Corps for use in the Philippines to maintain a flying school. The same aircraft (S.C. No. 17) in December 1914 was the first in the Army to demonstrate two-way air-to-ground radio communications.

The company manufactured a number of models for the U.S. military, including an extensive production run of the Curtiss N-9 under contract for its parent company in 1916, building 681 for the Navy. Other models built by Burgess include:

Herring-Burgess A —controls and propulsion by Augustus Herring.
Burgess Model B —to the Army in 1916 as the BP trainer.
Burgess Model D —Curtiss Model D built under license.
Burgess Model E —Grahame-White Baby built under license.
Burgess Model F —license-built Wright B, fifth airplane built for the Army.
Burgess Model G —never built, modified Wright Model B.
Burgess Model H —Six to Army and one flying boat to Navy as trainers.
Burgess HT-2 Speed Scout —one to Navy.
Burgess HT-1 Scout —one to the Army and used in the Philippines.
Burgess Model I —one float-equipped coast defense seaplane to the Army (S.C. No. 17) and used in the Philippines.
Burgess J Scout —a modified Wright C with curved wings, one to Army (S.C. No. 18).
Burgess Model S —6 "flying boat" biplanes to Navy.
Burgess Model U —6 to Army, 1917, last production before company went defunct.
Burgess-Dunne —built by Burgess under license, one of which became Canada's first military aircraft. Burgess fitted a tailless biplane designed by John Dunne in England with central floats. The U.S. Navy purchased several as the AH-7 in 1914, and the Army one in December 1914 (S.C. No. 36) to replace a Curtiss flying boat lost in 1913.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2017)

The plane in #1413 looks like a Budd BB-1 Pioneer


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Good grief you have a sharp eye and fantastic memory!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 1, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> What is that vertical corrugated looking thing behind the fellow standing next to the starboard engine.



Maintenance stand


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 2, 2017)

MiTasol said:


> Maintenance stand


I wondered if that might be what it was but I could not be sure. Thanks!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

*Aichi M6A1 Seiran *
*Aichi chief engineer, Toshio Ozaki, designed the M6A1 Seiran to fulfill the requirement for a bomber that could operate exclusively from a submarine. Japanese war planners devised the idea as a means for striking directly at the United States mainland and other important strategic targets, like the Panama Canal, that lay thousands of kilometers from Japan. To support Seiran operations, the Japanese developed a fleet of submarine aircraft carriers to bring the aircraft within striking distance. No Seiran ever saw combat, but the Seiran/submarine weapons system represents an ingenious blend of aviation and marine technology.

This M6A1 was the last airframe built (serial number 28) and the only surviving example of the Seiran in the world. Imperial Japanese Navy Lt. Kazuo Akatsuka ferried this Seiran from Fukuyama to Yokosuka where he surrendered it to an American occupation contingent. 

Aichi M6A1 Seiran (Clear Sky Storm)




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2017)

Imperial Airways’ Cambria, one of the British company’s trans-Atlantic Empire class “flying boats,” paid a goodwill visit to Toronto. This unique 88-foot long, 18-tonne aircraft had just performed a flypast over our city and was preparing to land in front of the crowds lining the CNE waterfront, when something went wrong. According to the accident investigators, a large partially-submerged log punched a hole in one of the aircraft’s pontoons and this, in combination with a sudden stiff crosswind, caused Cambria to swerve and almost sink. Thanks to swift work by her crew and the crew of the Toronto Harbour Commission’s tug, Ned Hanlan, patrolling the area nearby, they were able to balance Cambria while she was towed to the commission’s drydock. Necessary repairs were made and several weeks later, Cambria continued her flying tour of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 3, 2017)

Great photo and great background story. Love the C-Class flying boats which are evocative of their era.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2017)

Excellent finds folks.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

Latecoere 298

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

Good shots guys.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 7, 2017)

Aichi M6A1 Seiran

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Aichi M6A1 Seiran
> View attachment 382447



Actually it's more then likely a Yokosuka E14Y (Allied Code Name: Glen). The type that bombed the US mainland.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Gastounet (Sep 20, 2017)

I do not remember if this one was already posted

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Sep 22, 2017)

#1433 bottom looks like a Latecoere Late L.298 Torpedo Bomber. The top one looks like a Late L.299 Torpedo Bomber / Reconnaissance seaplane. Hispano 12Tcrs (845 HP) engine in the 298 and 12Y-43 (920 HP) in the 299.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

not bad...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2017)

If it can fly, it had better float...




​This is from a Japanese book and the Google Translate app wasn't of much good. It would briefly mention ship structure so I'm assuming the right wing came in contact with the island. Also mentioned was tailhook. It kinda looks like the tailhook is extended and I can't tell if that's a scratch in the photo or part of the arresting gear cable

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)

Oops ....


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 29, 2017)

Hmmm no chance of a go around at that point!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

Martin PBM Mariner flying boat of World War II | World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

SO3C Seamew (Seagull) | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Martin PBM Mariner flying boat of World War II | World War Photos
> View attachment 387492
> View attachment 387499
> View attachment 387505



The top photo, the two nearest the camera, early versions with retractable wing floats?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)

*Curtiss Tadpole; Curtiss, General, Factorie* 
Dec. 24th 1913. Lieut Smith's Tadpole showing Hull + Engine." [One-half left front view of partially assembled aircraft sitting on factory floor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)

*Grumman JF-2 Duck*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

Wow, that's a top shot.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2017)

Beauty


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

Bv-138

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

Ar-95 v-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

Dornier Do-26

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

The German Luft Hansa Dornier Do 26 V1 "Seeadler" (D-AGNT) on a catapult ship in the South Atlantic, in 1938-1939. It was later destroyed by RAF Hawker Hurricanes of No. 46 Squadron in Rombaksfjord, Norway, on 28 May 1940.
Note the "Ernst Heinkel Flugzeugwerke GmbH Rostock" company sign on the catapult.Love this plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

Do-26 cockpit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 5, 2017)

THAT is an odd looking duck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 5, 2017)

A Dornier ??????


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2017)

That is an odd bird, great pics!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

*Dornier Do-28 amphibian *
*Dornier Do-28 amphibian for the MLD















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Dornier Rs-111

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

A Dornier Do J-Wal 31 'Taifun' belonging to Lufthansa taking off from a catapult, 1937. A Dornier Do J-Whale 31 'Taifun' belonging to Lufthansa starts from a catapult in the ship 'Friesenland' in the North Atlantic., 01.01.1937

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Dornier Do J Wal ('whale') flying boat after its test flight with passengers

January 01, 1927

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Dornier Do-x

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

U. S. Navy Consolidated PBY-5 Catalina on the ground, the tractor that pulled the aircraft out of the water is still attached to it, a uniformed serviceman is in the foreground and another is by the aircraft's front wheel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Formal portrait of U. S. Coast Guard servicemen posed in front of a U.S. Coast Guard hangar at Floyd Bennett Field, with a Hall PH aircraft centered behind them, and two Grumman JRF Gooses on the sides, 1940.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

U.S. Coast Guard General Aviation PJ-1 Flying Life Boat (USCG s/n V113 {FLB-53 253}) on beach at Jamaica Bay near Floyd Bennett Field, New York, May 18, 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Front (head-on) view of of the Dornier Do J Wal "N25", Amundsen and Ellsworth 1925 Arctic Flight Expedition, at rest on the ice. An unidentified member of the expedition is seen on skis standing in front of the aircraft; circa May-June 1925.Close-up view of the right side of the nose of one of the two Dornier Do J Wal flying boats used by the Amundsen and Ellsworth 1925 Arctic Flight Expedition, circa May-June 1925. One unidentified member of the expedition stands in the forward (nose) hatch facing a second man seated in the cockpit. Close-up view of the right side of the nose of one of the two Dornier Do J Wal flying boats used by the Amundsen and Ellsworth 1925 Arctic Flight Expedition, circa May-June 1925. One unidentified member of the expedition stands in the forward (nose) hatch facing a second man seated in the cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

One-half right front close-up view of central section of one of the two Dornier Do J Wal flying boats used by the Amundsen and Ellsworth 1925 Arctic Flight Expedition; circa May to June 1925. Expedition member seen at center is probably Roald Amundsen.Right side view of Dornier Do J Wal "N25", without wings, being unloaded from the ship "Hobby", which is moored to ice at the edge of King's Bay, Spitsbergen, Norway (now known as Svalbard) probably circa the end of April 1925, in preparation for the Amundsen and Ellsworth 1925 Arctic Flight Expedition.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Marian Stewart Honeyman Scrapbook (Acc. No. XXXX-0851) featuring two photographs of St. Petersburg-Tampa Airboat Line Benoist Type XIV aircraft. Pilot Antony Habersack "Tony" Jannus, P.E. Fansler, and a female passenger believed to be Mrs. J.K. Stewart can also be seen in the photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2017)

Great pictures!


----------



## Elmas (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2017)

Marlins launched rockets to distract enemy gunners long enough to enable the completion of a bomb or torpedo run.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2017)

Marlin pilots were fans of the aircraft’s natural stability and the ease of its flight controls. “Trimmed up, you could fly it with a finger,” says former Marlin pilot Stew Morton.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2017)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 468058
> U. S. Navy Consolidated PBY-5 Catalina on the ground, the tractor that pulled the aircraft out of the water is still attached to it, a uniformed serviceman is in the foreground and another is by the aircraft's front wheel.




Looks like the photo could have been taken at Norfolk N.A.S. Not sure though.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)

*Curtiss Model H "America*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)

Lucky + Fiske Stabilizer." [Curtiss pilot William S. Luckey sits at the controls of a Curtiss Model D Hydro Headless aircraft (tail no. 7), prior to making a test flight at Lake Keuka, Hammondsport, New York, circa late 1914. The aircraft (one-quarter front left side view) has been fitted with an experimental Fisk Stabilizer mounted to the center upper wing. Three men at right hold back the aircraft during engine run-up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)

Aichi E13A Jake floatplane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

Yeah..! Nice.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

*Macchi M.C.72* cutaway

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

eft side view of a very badly damaged Loening COA-1 (A/C No. 25-231) sitting in front of a hangar.One-half left front view of a partially assembled Loening (Corp) COA-1 in a hangar, circa 1926. Unidentified men surround the aircraft.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

*Close-up one-quarter front right side view of starboard (right) underwing pontoon of the US Navy Sikorsky XPS-1 (modified Sikorsky S-36B, BuNo A-8005); probably at the Sikorsky Manufacturing Company's aircraft production facility at College Point or inside a hangar at Curtiss Field, Garden City; Long Island, New York, circa 1927.US Navy Sikorsky XPS-1 (modified Sikorsky S-36B, BuNo A-8005) on the ground at Curtiss Field, Garden City, New York, circa 1927. Other aircraft and hangars visible in background.












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

*



Loening (Corp) Flying Yacht (Model 23) (r/n N-ABCF) taking off.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Hughes H-4 Hercules

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

1917 N9 Flying Boat" [written on upper right corner:] "26" The Curtiss N-9 was a floatplane variant of the Curtiss JN-4 "Jenny" military trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

April 22d



1914. Prob. America Hull" [Close-up view of unidentified aircraft under construction, possibly the Curtiss Model H "America" (H-1View of aircraft hull, one of the Curtiss Model H America series, seen in one-half right front view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Curtiss flying boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Dec. 1st 1914" [Left side view of aircraft hull, one of the Curtiss Model H America series, outside.Front view of hull of aircraft, one of the Curtiss Model H America series.Jan. 2d 1915" [View of partially constructed aircraft hull, one of the Curtiss Model H America series, outside. Unidentified man standing beside aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

View of the cockpit of Curtiss flying boat equipped with Sperry Gyropilot, circa 1915. Gyropilot is shown in foreground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2017)

A design by Ukranian engineer von Gasenko, it had very short wings and was not designed to fly in the conventional sense. Instead, it was to "hop" over the waves much like a sea flea. I run into strange and wierd flying machines but this "takes the cake

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2017)

aircraft under tests prior to flying the German-South American route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2017)

Emily Id-poster

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2017)

Cool finds guys!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2017)

Some weird and wonderful birds.....


----------



## wuzak (Nov 8, 2017)

johnbr said:


> A design by Ukranian engineer von Gasenko, it had very short wings and was not designed to fly in the conventional sense. Instead, it was to "hop" over the waves much like a sea flea. I run into strange and wierd flying machines but this "takes the cake
> View attachment 469717



Like a Wing-In-Ground aircraft!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2017)

Grumman TBF Avenger after it ditched following a catapult mishap on board the USS Bataan - 29 March 13, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Nov 17, 2017)

Ansaldo S.V.A. floatplane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Nov 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2017)

A Link trainer on floats ??!!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 30, 2017)

To help train US Navy personnel in the complexities of water take-off and landings. Under water there's a nacelle with a 25 hp marine engine. At first it was towed...but in the end, the idea didn't 'take-off' and the US Navy didn't accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2017)

Interesting. It seems to have been a good idea for the time.


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 30, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Interesting. It seems to have been a good idea for the time.


Looks like a whole heap of fun though!!!


----------



## Elmas (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 1, 2017)

gumbyk said:


> Looks like a whole heap of fun though!!!



Looks like you could easily end up in a heap using that thing...and a soggy heap at that!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 1, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Looks like you could easily end up in a heap using that thing...and a soggy heap at that!


But can you imagine the grin you'd have on your face?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2017)

Heck, I want one!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2017)

Different.....There is something similar on the market now though a personal watercraft(surf-board?) but I can't remember where I saw it.

EDIT: found it.......


_View: https://youtu.be/b0Vb9zqgeFM_​
.....now imagine running into uncharted shallows with this thing

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 15, 2018)

Cant 25 on the Incrociatore "Giovanni Bande Nere", mid '30s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Graeme (Jan 17, 2018)

The Monte-Copter Triphibian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2018)

Neat !


----------



## Elmas (Jan 19, 2018)

Imam Ro-43 embarked on the Italian cruisers, circa 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Gastounet (Jan 28, 2018)

A funny little thing designed by Alexander Lippisch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 12, 2018)

Radiocontrol has changed a lot since those days...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 12, 2018)

Can I have a go, Dad? Awww...c'mon Dad! Let me try!!!! Can I, Dad? Huh? Huh? PLEEEEASE!?!?!?!?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2018)

Very cool set-up


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2018)

Interesting!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 18, 2018)

Same model with Esther Williams...

Esther Williams - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 18, 2018)

Low in the water - Potez 453...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2018)

Excellent stuff guys. I found this one on Tumblr.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)

From my collection on another post on Belancas

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2018)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugly!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

Very colourful bird...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2018)

Now THAT is a beautiful plane!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

Sadly it killed it's pilot, Tommaso dal Molin, during a practice run in 1930

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2018)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

.....barely

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2018)

1935 Breguet BR.521 Bizerte - Stan Hajek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice painting Aaron. One of the nicer early French aircraft I've seen. The niceness ending right at that whacking great tail section.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Curtiss F-6C Hawk






Floatplane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Nice painting Aaron. One of the nicer early French aircraft I've seen. The niceness ending right at that whacking great tail section.




I would have to agree Geo. The vertical stabilizer looks like a bad afterthought.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 1, 2018)

That's a great pic, Graeme. Any details of where/when it was taken?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 1, 2018)

Mark, heading to work shortly, but I'll try and track it down where I found it.
Cheers.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> That's a great pic, Graeme. Any details of where/when it was taken?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 3, 2018)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 488337



Many thanks, Graeme. Funnily enough I went to Sealand several times when I was an Air Cadet. Of course by then it was simply a maintenance depot with no flying taking place.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 4, 2018)

Cool!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Jim.

What year is pic above from?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 5, 2018)

Graeme,

Sorry brother, I honestly don't know. Was looking up something else on the internet and this showed up. Sorry.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 5, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Graeme,
> 
> Sorry brother, I honestly don't know. Was looking up something else on the internet and this showed up. Sorry.



Kindda like "I was looking for one specific book...but then this other one caught my eye and I just had to!", right? 

Yeah...I know. Weak willed like the rest of us. Then again, I've always had a soft spot for seaplanes and floatplanes. There's just something about them...just cool-looking.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Apr 5, 2018)

This SNCASE SE-200 crashed the 18th of October 1949 in Etang de Berre, a lake near Marseille (France)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 5, 2018)

Found this as a photo caption (Could she have been sitting there for 18 years and look this good? I doubt it, but the quality of the photo speaks 1960's to me.):

*Marignane 1965*

Found this on F-BAIY (Confirms post above):

ASN Aircraft accident SNCASE SE.200 F-BAIY Étang de Berre, Marseille


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2018)

That just hurts to look at.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 5, 2018)

Gastounet said:


> This SNCASE SE-200 crashed the 18th of October 1949 in Etang de Berre, a lake near Marseille (France)


 Thanks!


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Douglas Dolphin






Sikorsky S-43

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2018)

Good stuff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks like a duck, flies like a duck..... It must be a duck









Sikorsky S-38

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2018)

I love the Duck, that would be fun to own!


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 13, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love the Duck, that would be fun to own!



+1. Always fancied doing the bird that pootled around the Philippines in 1942 doing some amazing work under very dangerous circumstances.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 17, 2018)

Husky....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2018)

That's one I didn't know about !
Based on the Otter I presume ?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2018)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2018)

That's actually a good looking aircraft.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 19, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Based on the Otter I presume ?



Hi Terry.
Preceded the Otter by nearly 6 years....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 19, 2018)

Another rare Fairchild. The 45-80 Sekani....

Fairchild 45-80 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2018)

Cool finds folks!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for the info Graeme. There is a similarity with the Norseman and the Otter in the look of the Husky, and it's a neat looking kite.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Unusual adaptions for floats. O-47, YB-12 , SB2C Helldiver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2018)

First time I'd seen the Helldiver with them, very cool!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 23, 2018)

F-4F









Vultee V-11
\\

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2018)

Lakes amphibian, Cranfield, UK, 1983.

View attachment 491390


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2018)

Got an error Terry. Who's up for some ugly? The Rocheville Arctic Tern, 1933.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2018)

That's one very ugly creation !
Don't know what happened, but here's the Lakes amphibian, at Cranfield PFA Rally, 1983.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2018)

That's something I could own


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2018)

Yep, it would be a useful tourer, especially in Canada.


----------



## Wildr1 (May 2, 2018)

I saw one of those Lakes amphibians in March outside Tampa St.Pete. 
Sikorsky S-36





Sikorsky S-38

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 4, 2018)

Sikorsky S-39

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2018)

S-38 & S-39.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 9, 2018)

Presumably one camo pattern was for use one when flying among zebras and the other when among giraffes?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 11, 2018)

a Seaplane in the Army, Douglas YOA-5

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2018)

Great pics! Was also the YB-11.


----------



## Wildr1 (May 20, 2018)

How about an old article from May-June 1966 Air Progress, written and illustrated by Fed Wolff. Incredible artwork.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (May 22, 2018)

The *Douglas Dolphin* was an amphibious flying boat. While only 58 were built, they served a wide variety of roles: private air yacht, airliner, military transport, and search and rescue. They had many designations: Douglas Sinbad, Dolphin Model 1, Model 3, Dolphin 113, 114,116, 117, 119, 129, FP-1, 2, 2A, 2B, RD-1, RD-2, RD-3, OA-4, Y1C-21, Y1C-26, Y1C-26A, C-21 and the C-29.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2018)

One-half right rear view of the Blériot-Voisin Blériot IV floatplane, probably taken at Lac d'Enghien near Paris on October 12th or 18th, 1906, when unsuccessful test flights were attempted. However, a caption in pencil on the back of the photograph gives the date as July 15, 1911.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2018)

Curtiss Goupil Duck - 1917." [Plate also dated May 5, 1916; envelope also numbered "24." Aircraft seen in one-half left front view, on the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2018)

The one in Post #1655 looks very tail heavy

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)

Saunders-Roe Princess flying boat cockpit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)

Supermarine S6 racing seaplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)

Saunders Roe SRA/1

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)

*Monaco, April 1911 Henri Fabre's Hydravion









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)

*Fleet Freighter *
*Building on their years of experience producing small single engine trainers, in 1936 Fleet decided to get into the bushplane market. After sending a questionnaire to bush pilots the company came up with a conventional fabric over steel frame biplane with a low wing loading for short takeoffs and good carrying capacity. The plane was designed to be a versatile platform with freight, passenger and military versions proposed as well as being capable of being easily outfitted with wheels, floats or skis. For ease of loading freight, large cargo doors were designed in.
The prototype first flew in February of 1938. 330 hp Jacobs radials were the intended engines but as they were not ready in time, 285 hp engines were substituted which left the aircraft underpowered. The larger engines, when fitted did not remedy the situation as the power was offset by the extra weight of the engines. 
Only five were built and they were not well received, mostly to the power issues and the onset of WW2 put an end to the development program. Given different circumstances the plane might have been developed into a successful aircraft as it handled well and the basics were all there- it certainly looks the part of a bushplane.
All aircraft had short lives and the last was retired in 1946.






*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)

Nardi F.N.333 Riviera 
The FN.333 was of all-metal construction with a cantilever wing. The hull was built with nine watertight compartments, each of which could be separately inspected and drained. During the refinement of the airframe to production standards the thickness of the skinning was increased as a result of a change from metric gauges to American standards, resulting in a very robust airframe stressed to 8·5g.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)

*Ford Tri-Motor*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)

*Vought V-80 Land and Seaplane dated 5-10-1934.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 17, 2018)

in this photograph of a Macchi-Castoldi M.C. 72 during an engine test, the surface-mounted oil coolers on the pontoons are visible.

The M.C. 72 was powered by a liquid-cooled, supercharged, 50.256 liter (3,066.805 cubic inch), Fiat S.p.A. AS.6 24-cylinder dual overhead cam 60° V-24 engine with 4 valves per cylinder and a compression ratio of 7:1. The engine produced 3,100 horsepower at 3,300 r.p.m. with 11.5 pounds of boost (0.79 Bar), and drove two counter-rotating two-bladed fixed pitch propellers with a diameter of 2.59 meters (8 feet, 6 inches) through a 0.60:1 gear reduction. Each counter-rotating blade cancelled the torque effect of the other. Surface radiators were placed on top of each wing and surface oil coolers on the floats. The Fiat AS.6 was 3.365 meters (132.48 inches) long, 0.702 meters (27.638 inches) wide, and 0.976 meters (27.64 inches) high. It weighed 930 kilograms (2,050 pounds).
he Macchi-Castoldi M.C.72 was designed by Ing. Mario Castoldi for _Aeronautica Macchi-S.p.A_. It was a single-place, single-engine, low-wing monoplane float plane constructed of wood and metal. It was 8.32 meters (27 feet, 3½ inches) long with a wingspan of 9.48 meters (31 feet, 1¼ inches) and height of 3.30 meters (10 feet, 10 inches).

The M.C.72 had an empty weight of 2,505 kilograms (5,523 pounds), loaded weight of 2,907 kilograms (6,409 pounds) and maximum takeoff weight of 3,031 kilograms (6,682 pounds).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 17, 2018)

Avid Catalina...
(From an old Sport Pilot magazine)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 497726



Note the censoring

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 18, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Note the censoring



When you darken it - the airbrush lines are quite prominent.
The aircraft itself is unaffected.
A sky hater cult?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2018)

Some really cool shots. I did not note the censoring. Thanks for pointing it out Jim


----------



## johnbr (Jun 22, 2018)

AH-7 on a takeoff run during Navy sea trials. Note the unstaggered wings and tandem seating, which distinguishes AH-7 from AH-10. Not sure which ship that is in the background. 
Vintage Air

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 22, 2018)

1929 twin-engine 4-A-1 amphibian. Only three were built, and there is very little information available on them (for instance, at the time of this writing, a Google search came of with a grand total of zero photos of the 4-A-1..he company was established in an old Martin plant in Cleveland, Ohio by president Col. Benjamin Castle. According to _Aerofiles_, the prototype, NC851K was powered by a pair of 115-hp Cirrus Hermes inline engines, and was severely underpowered and crashed on takeoff, while be flown by Holden C. Richardson, who was the Navy's first engineering test pilot. His presence suggests that Great Lakes was developing the 4-A-1 with hopes of marketing it to the Navy.

To solve the problem, the next aircraft, NC850K (the subject of our two photos), was equipped with two Wright J-6 Whirlwinds; _Aerofiles _describes these as 300-hp engines, but that would make them the 7-cylinder R-760 or 9-cylinder R-975, and these are clearly only five-cylider engines, which would make them R-540s, in the 165-hp to 175-hp range. So either what is shown in our photos is an interim re-engining, or the 300-hp claim is overstated.

The original company was a victim of the Great Depression, like so many other small aircraft manufacturers. While the 4-A-1 amphibian, for what ever reason, was not built in quantity, Great Lakes built 264 Sport Trainers during the short time they were in business, and subsequent companies using the same name have continued to build more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 22, 2018)

*Sikorsky Boat *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

Airspeed AS30 Queen Wasp | BAE Systems | International

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

Supermarine Air Yacht | BAE Systems | International
*Specification*
Powerplant Three 525 hp Armstrong Siddeley Panther IIA engines
Span 92 ft 0 in
Maximum Weight 23,348 lb
Capacity Four crew and six passengers
Maximum Speed 117.5 mph
*Number built*
1 Sole example G-AASE
*Survivors*
None Destroyed in accident

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

Supermarine S5 | BAE Systems | International

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

The company’s interest in the fast interceptor had begun with an Air Ministry requirement, N.1B, for a fast manœuvrable single-seat seaplane or flying-boat fighter with a speed of 95 kt at 10,000 ft and a ceiling of at least 20,000 feet. The resultant Baby had been designed by F. J. Hargreaves, who was in charge of the drawing and technical offices at Pemberton Billing and who continued for a little while after the company became “Supermarine”. Hargreaves’ close liaison with the Admiralty Air Department produced an aircraft with what appeared to be a dangerously small fin and rudder, typical of aircraft drawn up by this design team but the Baby was, in other respects, a more ‘in house’ response to the ambitious N.1B specification. 
R J Mitchell and Supermarine: R .J. Mitchell’s Early Modifications (1919 to 1921).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

R J Mitchell and Supermarine: What Was R. J. Mitchell’s First Design?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

*Borel biplane early 1900s *


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

*Sopwith 860 Biplane early 1900s *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

Curtiss C-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

*Curtiss F Boat*
May 28th. Kendrick's Boat" [Partial one-half right rear view of Curtiss F Boat at the edge of the water, Beryl H. Kendrick at left with an unidentified passenger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

Curtiss "T" Hull. Date 5-7-16. No. 33A. By - W.H.T. Curtiss Aeroplane Co. - Research Dept. [Plate also numbered T-1019. View of interior of factory with a partially constructed Curtiss T Wanamaker Triplane (Model 3). Unidentified man in cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

*Boeing 314* side cut model

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## dan_pub (Jun 24, 2018)

Great thread. So many obscure and interesting subjects.

For an exotic change, an Israeli Super-Frelon afloat. (source the Fresh.co.il forums)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

H-Boat in air, at a Height of 1200 ft. U.S. Naval Air Station, Cape May, New Jersey. March 4, 1919

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

Under construction at the North Elmwood Plant of the Curtiss Co., at Buffalo, New York, 31 October 1918. Note Liberty 12 engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

Dramatic Picture of a Pan Am Sikorsky S-40 Flying Boat in Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

*Pan American Clipper en-route



to Hawaii, April 16th, 1935*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

General Motors exhibit of GMC trucks with Pan American Airways Clipper Ship at Treasure Island. Bay Bridge in background." The Boeing 314 flying boat ...
View attachment 499455

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

S



ide view of the S-40 Caribbean Clipper being loaded at Miami. Only three S-40s were built, and they were the slow, “Mack Trucks” of early Clipper flights to Latin America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

The Hawaii Clipper being serviced while up on its beaching gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

The Honolulu Clipper being built at the Boeing plant in Seattle, shown still with its single rather than triple tail configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)

he Russian Clipper’s fuselage is loaded onto the S.S. Southlure for shipment to the Soviet Union on April 11, 1938, at the Jersey City pier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 27, 2018)

Prototype of the W 33

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice gents!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)

\Marcel Besson H-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)

*FIAT C.29* Bad day
Studio Velocità: FIAT C.29

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)

Converted from a classic Grumman Goose, the experimental Kaman K-16B was conceived as a vertical-takeoff-and-landing (VTOL) test aircraft. The basic fuselage and tail of the amphibian was matted to a new tilting wing (just 50º of tilt) and a pair of GE YT58 turboprop engines. This contraction was created by the “mainly helicopter” company Kaman Aircraft for the US Navy in 1959 as a fast approach to explore the tiltwing VTOL concept.




Spellbinding photo of the K-16B at the NASA Ames huge wind tunnel. It was the nearest it came to a “flight”. The K-16B underwent extensive wind tunnel there. Some tethered tests were undertaken, but the aircraft remained unflown by the time the project was cancelled in 1962.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)

Potez 45
http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=691&start=280

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 2, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 500102
> 
> \Marcel Besson H-5



Do you think the designer had a strut fetish? i don't think I've ever seen an aircraft with so much bracing and struttery.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 4, 2018)

Love the Goose shot


----------



## johnbr (Jul 6, 2018)

Martin P6M SeaMaster ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2018)

johnbr said:


> Dramatic Picture of a Pan Am Sikorsky S-40 Flying Boat in Flight
> View attachment 499451




Anyone notice the helicopter above the S-40?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2018)

Good eyes Aaron. I wonder if it's along the lines of this....




​...not this autogyro but something similar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2018)

I am thinking you are probably correct Geo, and maybe it was part of a photo shoot for the aircraft. Just a guess.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2018)

Took this photo at the Cradle of Aviation Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## BDLNKYL (Jul 17, 2018)

Has anyone seen or have any information on the SEA DART, a JET Seaplane Fighter with Skis that would act like "Hydrofoils" on takeoff and fully retract into the "watertight" fuselage in flight??

I "modeled" it as a kid in the '50s and actually saw one at the Kissimmee Aircraft Museum in Florida in the last '70s?

Air Museum

Thanks
Rich Hagerty


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2018)

You might see an alert coming by saying I rated your post as “Dumb”. My apologies, I did not mean to do that. I am on my iPhone while on my lunch break and accidentally hit it with my thumb. It was not on purpose.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2018)

*Naval Fighters Number Twenty-Three Convair XF2Y-1 And YF2Y-1 Sea Dart*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## wuzak (Jul 25, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 500789



Is that the upper part of the Short Mayo Composite (Short S.20 Mercury)?
Short Mayo Composite - Wikipedia


----------



## wuzak (Jul 25, 2018)

BDLNKYL said:


> Has anyone seen or have any information on the SEA DART, a JET Seaplane Fighter with Skis that would act like "Hydrofoils" on takeoff and fully retract into the "watertight" fuselage in flight??
> 
> I "modeled" it as a kid in the '50s and actually saw one at the Kissimmee Aircraft Museum in Florida in the last '70s?
> 
> ...



No information, but this thread has a video you may like!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

WildEagles: February 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

Bv 222 V-4 X4+DH somewhere in the Med, possibly off Tobruk - note the HD 151 gun turret above the cockpit and the Viking ship badge of the LTS (See) 222 below the cockpit. Between September and October 1942 X4+DH made some 25 landings off Tobruk flying from southern Italy -regular pilot during this period was Oblt Walter Blume a former DLH Flugkapitän with some 53 crossings of the Atlantic in his logbook. During October 1942 X4+DH flew back to Travemünde for maintenance and overhaul just prior to the British El Alamein offensive. On 24 November 1942 Bv 222 V-6 X4+FH was shot down by Beaufighters north of the island of Linosa while on 10 December a Kette of three Bv 222's including the V-4 X4+DH en route to Tripoli from Pantelleria was also set upon by Beaufighters of 227 Sqn who sent the V-8 X4+HH into the sea in flames with the loss of all nine crew. Pilot Blume who survived this encounter wrote a report two days later that was very critical of the enormous seaplanes's defensive capabilities; " the B-stand has not the slightest value when attacked from the rear since, as was the case two days ago, attacking aircraft are able to fly some two metres lower than the Bv 222.."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

Note that the cover features a Kawanishi H8K2-L, the little known transport version of the "Emily", that could carry a crew of nine and 29 passengers or 64 troops. Official designation was Type 2 Transport Flying-Boat "*晴空Seiku*" (Clear Sky).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

According to "Encyclopedia Vol. VI" in May 1928 Fairchild executive Robins and Captain Gebel (?) brought one *Fairchild FC-2* to Japan and performed exhibition flights for the Army and the Navy (with floats) hoping to sell the type. The "Encyclopedia" does not mention anything more but according to "_Nihon no Koku-shi_" they were unsuccessful. 
Below are two photos from a vintage publication but I was unable to find any information regarding this sales pitch or the persons and the particular aircraft involved.




Interestingly an Army document dated May 1932 details a request to transfer the "Fairchild" aircraft currently located at the Shimoshizu Aviation School to Kwantung Army to be used as ambulance during the Manchurian Incident. An officer and an engineer were to be send to spend 90 days training with the type. The next Fairchild type of aircraft to arrive in Japan after the FC-2 was in 1933 when a Fairchild 22C-7b was brought over.
So what Fairchild aircraft was at Shimoshizu in 1932?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

On September 1925 pilot *Francesco* *De* *Pinedo* with engineer *Ernesto* *Campanelli* landed with their *Savoia S.16* flying boat named "_Gennariello_" at the Navy base in Kasumigaura. They had started from Rome on April 20 and covered 55,000 miles in six months flying to Japan via Australia and back to Italy!
After Australia they continued through the Philippines leaving Luzon on September 19 and reaching Tamsui in Taiwan the same day. On the 21st they departed early in the morning and reached shanghai at 14:00. Two days later departed from Shanghai and reached Mokpo in (South) Korea where they spent the night at a hotel and experienced the hospitality of Geisha for the very first time in their lives leaving the next day, September 24 at 12:40, with particularly fond memories. At 16:40 they had to make an emergency landing at Kushikino, Kagoshima



prefecture but managed to reached Kagoshima on the 26th.
During their stay in Japan they were invited to numerous celebration parties and were presented with a medal by the _Teikoku_ _Hiko_ _Kyokai_ (Imperial Aeronautic Association). They Italian aviators left Kasumigaura on October 17 and reached Rome on November 7.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## gumbyk (Aug 12, 2018)

Just stumbled across this while I was meant to be working...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

USS_ South Dakota_ (BB-57). Two of the ship’s OS2U float planes receive engine overhauls on deck, while at a Pacific Anchorage, circa 1944-45. Note Japanese “KILL” flag under the cockpit of the nearer plane.”

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

OS2U Kingfishers of VS-56 on Attu Island, November 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## YGBSM (Aug 19, 2018)

Love the Kingfisher. Such a workhorse for the fleet. In many ways (for a predecessor aircraft... not all) it was better than its successor, the Seamew.

I'd love to know what was shot down by a Kingfisher.... I would have given that pilot 'honorary ace' status.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

The RAN Seagull III and V Seaplanes | Fleet Air Arm Association of Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

*Sopwith Schneider*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

http://www.warbirdinformationexchange.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13327&start=480

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2018)

Great pictures! Any story behind the Do 26's chasing down the Mavis, or just artistic license?


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

Do not no but I thine the last one.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2018)

Bv-222

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2018)

Test No. 175 Kaman K-16 being lowered into the 40x80 foot wind tunnel at NASA's Ames Research Center, viewed from the front. Kaman K-16B was an experimental tilt wing aircraft, it used the fuselage of a JRF-5 and was powered by two General Electric YT58-GE-2A engines.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2018)

In order to possess a Tilt-Wing project of its own, the Navy, after being involved with the *X-18* program, decided to go its own way with a Tilt-Wing program. To that end, the service contracted the Kaman Aviation Corporation to design and build a tilt-wing VTOL vehicle, the program being given the company designation of *K-16B*.
Like the *X-18* program, Kaman turned to existing parts and pieces for the construction of the prototype. It was decided that the fuselage of the *Grumman JRF "Goose*", a flying boat configuration, would exactly serve the purpose for this application, along with the fact that it was already available and wouldn't have to be fabricated from scratch.
The tilting wing, though, would have to be fabricated, which was done in-house. The wing carried a 10.4m span, but unlike other such Tilt-Wing designs which rotated to the full 90 degrees, the Kaman design would only move to a maximum 50-degree position. However, the lifting effect was enhanced since the wing contained large trailing edge flaps that enhanced the downward force effect of the wing when it was in the partially tilted attitude.
Small controllable flaps on the propeller/rotors gave the pilot control of the aircraft at speeds up to 80km/h when the conventional control surfaces were not yet effective. Above 80km/h, the flap control phased out automatically and the conventional controls took over.
The flaps were operated by a cyclic control system so that the propellers could effectively be operated as rotors. The longitudinal cyclic pitch was used to control yaw, while roll was controlled by changes in propeller pitch.
Power was adequate with a pair of General Electric T58-GE-2A turboprops, each driving giant 4.5m diameter propellers, with a projected horizontal speed of up to 480km/h.
When you really think about it, the *K-16B* really embodied two different VTOL concepts besides the obvious Tilt-Wing arrangement. There was also some contribution from the Deflected Slipstream technique as there was a lift enhancement from the large flaps.




As promising as this aircraft appeared, it would never take to the air. It was, however, tested In the NASA Ames wind tunnel during 1962. The reason it didn't move into a powered flight test stage is not known. Undoubtedly, the number of promising

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2018)

*Kawanishi, H6K, Mavis*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## John Frazer (Aug 29, 2018)

1946 Edo XOSE
Edo OSE - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2018)

Very interesting shots folks! Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 13, 2018)

Boeing Model C awaits flight in Boeing's Lake Union boathouse in Seattle. 1917.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 507960



Great painting from the Matchbox kit box.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2018)

johnbr said:


> Boeing Model C awaits flight in Boeing's Lake Union boathouse in Seattle. 1917.
> View attachment 509450



Can't you just smell the wood and dope in this picture?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)

*A



Benoist flying boat on the Mississippi river.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2018)

Beautiful! Which one is that?


----------



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)

The site had no name for it.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 19, 2018)

It's a Heinkel HE.8.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 20, 2018)

*Heinkel He 8 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Ramamungus (Sep 20, 2018)

Here is a video about a naval aviator who earned the Medal of Honor during WW2 flying a PBY Catalina 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC8rwOJFSsI&t=27s_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2018)

Did Roul Amundson disappear in a He 8?


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

A Designated Historic Site – cool photos! | SaultOnline.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

August 1942, Corpus Christi, Texas: "It's an intricate operation, installing a 30-caliber machine gun in a Navy PBY plane, but not too tricky for Jesse Rhodes Waller. He's a Georgia man who's been in the Navy 5-1/2 years. At the Naval Air Base he sees that the flying ships are kept in tip-top shape. Waller is an aviation ordnance mate." Kodachrome transparency by Howard Hollem


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 21, 2018)

That may be a USN PBY but it's certainly not USN camouflage. Looks rather like the Dark Slate Grey/Extra Dark Sea Grey scheme applied to RAF Catalinas.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

January 19, 1925. Loening amphibian plane. Maj. Henry Clagett, Gen. William Mitchell, Grover Loening at Bolling Field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2018)

johnbr said:


> August 1942, Corpus Christi, Texas: "It's an intricate operation, installing a 30-caliber machine gun in a Navy PBY plane, but not too tricky for Jesse Rhodes Waller. He's a Georgia man who's been in the Navy 5-1/2 years. At the Naval Air Base he sees that the flying ships are kept in tip-top shape. Waller is an aviation ordnance mate." Kodachrome transparency by Howard Hollem
> View attachment 510286




Strangely enough, only the right side of the the photo was colorized. That's why it seems to be grey I think. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 23, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Strangely enough, only the right side of the the photo was colorized. That's why it seems to be grey I think. Correct me if I am wrong.



I think it's an original colour image.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> I think it's an original colour image.




But see the lowest window on the blister. Take a look at the forward edge. Just behind the leading edge is goes from blue to grey back to front.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 23, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> But see the lowest window on the blister. Take a look at the forward edge. Just behind the leading edge is goes from blue to grey back to front.



I'm not entirely sure if we're both looking at the same thing but i interpreted that as the demarcation between the Dark Slate Grey and Extra Dark Sea Grey camouflage colours. 

One other detail I just noticed...there's a RAF serial number just visible above the crewman's head. That would also support my contention that this aircraft was wearing RAF camouflage (DSG/EDSG).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2018)

I think it reads F3178, but cannot be sure. But the back of the aircraft is blue. Not grey.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 23, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I think it reads F3178, but cannot be sure. But the back of the aircraft is blue. Not grey.



It may appear blue to you on your display whereas it may look entirely different on my display. I'm not going to argue over what you can see or how you interpret the colour.

However, the standard RAF upper surface camouflage colours for flying boats for much of WW2 were Dark Slate Grey (which, ironically, had a green tone) and Extra Dark Sea Grey


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2018)

The caption states it's from a Kodachrome original transparency.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 27, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> It may appear blue to you on your display whereas it may look entirely different on my display. I'm not going to argue over what you can see or how you interpret the colour.
> 
> However, the standard RAF upper surface camouflage colours for flying boats for much of WW2 were Dark Slate Grey (which, ironically, had a green tone) and Extra Dark Sea Grey




We agree to politely disagree? LOL


----------



## ole_a_hoel (Sep 28, 2018)

Just to mention that the aircraft in picture 6 (next to last) is a norwegian Northrop N3PB used for anti-submarine (and anti-FW Condor-) patrols from Iceland in 1941-42 (RAF 330 sqdn). These were ordered before 9. april 1940 but after the invasion were delivered to the in-exile norwegian training camp "Little Norway" in Canada and subsequently moved to Iceland. Imagine how it was flying hours long patrol over icy waters in a single engined aircraft.... 

The single remaining aircraft of this type was fished out of a river in Iceland in 1979, restored by the employees of the former Northrop factory in California and is now on display at the aircraft museum at Oslo Airport Gardermoen (Nice little museum to visit if you come to Norway. They also have a beautifully restored Heinkel 111 and a ju 52, both crash landed during the fighting in Norway in april 1940).

Ole A. Hoel


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)

*Convair , XF2Y, Sea Dart *
*https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdasmarchives/page1375



*


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)

*Liore et Oliver, LeO 258*




https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdasmarchives/page1392

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2018)

Beautiful machine!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 28, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Beautiful machine!



I think it's time for your annual eye test, V-B.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)

View attachment 511408


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2018)

Very large


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2018)

Agree.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2018)

Crash of a Macchi C.100 in Rome: 5 killed | Bureau of Aircraft Accidents Archives 
Macchi C.100

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2018)

bv-ha-140v-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2018)

Ouch! Awesome shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Oct 13, 2018)

It could float - but not fly.
The English Electric Ayr...

English Electric M3 Ayr | BAE Systems | International

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Oct 13, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> That may be a USN PBY but it's certainly not USN camouflage. Looks rather like the Dark Slate Grey/Extra Dark Sea Grey scheme applied to RAF Catalinas.





Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Strangely enough, only the right side of the the photo was colorized. That's why it seems to be grey I think. Correct me if I am wrong.



Hi gents,

The aircraft in question is a Lend Lease Catalina 1B from the serial range FP100 thru FP324 (225 total aircraft). While the camouflage is British, other photos in the series show the American markings. After December 1941, things got pretty busy and we withheld many of the Lend Lease aircraft we were supposed to supply our allies. (And the photos are original Kodachromes from the Library of Congress.)

Pretty sexy looking scheme, no?

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice WWII shots of a Kingfishers. Note how they had to fold the antenna over. Also note the name on the lower bird.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Oct 13, 2018)

MIflyer said:


> Nice WWII shots of a Kingfishers. Note how they had to fold the antenna over. Also note the name on the lower bird.
> View attachment 513010
> View attachment 513011



In the second shot, note the two thinner cables above the observer's hands, leading to ship. At the observer's feet is another cable clipped to the wing, running fore-and-aft; at his left foot the cable makes a 90-degree turn toward the wingtip. On the opposite wing you can see a similar cable leading forward to the leading edge (it then wraps around the leading edge to attach to the outboard float struts). The observer attached one cable on either side of the pilot's cockpit to each of the overhead cables, allowing the deck crew to turn the aircraft as they hoisted it aboard.

I love that photo, which was taken aboard Arizona in summer 1941 during Dog Recovery exercises.

Cheers,


Dana


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 13, 2018)

Here's another one, launching from the USS Detroit. I don't think they made those stars big enough!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2018)

*Short Sunderland




cockpit*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2018)

*Short S8 Calcutta



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)

*Dornier Do 24K RAAF*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)

*Latécoère 521*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 15, 2018)

johnbr said:


> *Latécoère 521*
> View attachment 513211



Do you think the top half of the fuselage was built by one team while the bottom was built by another...and one of the teams totally misread the scale bar on the plan?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 19, 2018)

*Consolidated XPB3Y*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2018)

I think they just took a boat and put wings on it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2018)

Pby being made



e.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2018)

Curious about the female mechanic(?). Turns out this print is from a series of books called "Angel Wings"...

Google Translate

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 11, 2018)

And the winner in the "More Wings Than Brains" category, the Caproni Ca.60...





UnknownUnknown author [Public domain or Public domain], via Wikimedia Commons​...probably already post here, too lazy to go through 92 pages

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 19, 2018)

*English Electric M3 Ayr N148 *
*Specification*

PowerplantOne 450 hp Napier Lion IIbWingspanUpper wing: 46 ft Lower wing: 30 ftMaximum weight(Estimated) 6,846 lbMax Speed(Estimated) 127 mph at sea level Service Ceiling(Estimated) 14,500 ftCapacityCrew plus nose- and rear-mounted 0.303 Lewis guns, provision for bomb carriage beneath the lower wings

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2018)

Weird


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2018)

Interesting....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2018)

Good one!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 21, 2018)

I like the "Service Ceiling (Estimated)" part given that the Ayr refused to get airborne on its first trial and the project was abandoned. The stub wings were supposed to carry bombs which would be underwater when the aircraft was afloat. What could POSSIBLY go wrong with that concept?

The Ayr has to be on the list of "World's Worst Aircraft" IMHO!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)

*Short Sunderland flying boat*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 29, 2018)

Bird on the water....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

*Seaplanes being assembled at Naval Air Station, Brest France, 2 November 1918 *

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

*Martin PBM-3D Mariner engine maintenance in cold weather*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## herman1rg (Dec 31, 2018)

I love the engine maintenance huts, on wheels!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 31, 2018)

Actually they improve the look of the Mariner....they're certainly no less aerodynamic than the rest of the airframe!😀

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 1, 2019)

Bv-139

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 1, 2019)

bv-222 side

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

PBY-5A Catalina of the US Navy's 4th Air Wing in the Aleutians after running off the runway's steel matting, 1943-44. Note the aerial depth charges mounted .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

Freeing a PBY-5A Catalina from frozen waters in the Aleutian Islands;

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Catapult trials of a Loening-Keystone XO2L-1*
During the inter-war period, most navies experimented with and perfected the catapult launching of aircraft from ships. The role of ship-launched aircraft for observation, spotting for the guns and scouting was fully recognised. The Loening Company developed, in particular, amphibious seaplanes and the similarity between these amphibians and those of the Grumman company are not fortuitous. Leroy Grumman was General Manager at Loening and when he left the company to start his own, he incorporated many concepts developed at Loening. This photograph shows the sole prototype XO2L-1 sometime around 1932, performance was such that the Navy did not pursue trials, note the arrester hook. Ironically,the Navy went to Grummans looking for a new amphibian and the result was the JF/J2F Duck.
_Verso: "Verso: "Navy tests catapults at Washington Navy Yard. Washington D.C. A combination of the oldest and the newest weapons of warfare, the catapult, which hurled missiles into beleaguered cities in the Middle Ages and the airplane of today, has been developed by the U.S. Navy to release planes from small decks of ships and its undergoing tests at the Navy Yard here. This picture shows a thrilling closeup of an amphibian plane as it is hurled into the air after a run of only 60 feet, by the catapult. The carriage and arresting gear of the catapult are also shown in the photo"._





_20cm x 15cm Gelatin silver print_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*A Loire 130 on board the French cruiser La Marseillaise, February 1938*
The Loire 130 first flew in 1934. It was aid to be ugly - a compliment it shared with the Supermarine Walrus - but it had a sturdy appearance and was used in many roles, being carried by all major French warships. Endurance was 7 ½ hours at 93 mph with the pilot in an open cockpit above and to the rear of the main cabin - we can just see the top of his windscreen. The Loire 130 carried two 7.5mm Darne machine guns in bow and dorsal positions and could carry two 165-lb bombs, it was launched from a compressed air type of catapult fixed to the top of the aft gun turrent.
_Verso: "Appareil de la Marseillaise placé sur sa catapulte pour le lancement. Février 1938 " in pencil_




_8.2cm x 5cm Gelatin silver print_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Marine Nationale Gourdou-Leseurre GL812*
*Top* The Gourdou-Leseurre GL812 also had a light alloy fuselage on a steel tube structure. We can see the pilot and the gunner at their posts, the observer is doing something on the wing. Initially, the observer had the centre post but was moved back in the L-3 model. Note the flying helments and the headrests for pilot and gunner, very useful during catapult launches. This aircraft doesn't seem as yet to have been allotted to a squadron as the only identification is the number 57.

*Middle* The GL812 could be catapulted off a ship, here the seaplane carrier Commandant Teste. Note the aircraft rests on the trolly by the float supports as opposed to the fuselage as for the Hawker Osprey shown above and as a result, a strengthened float structure was required. The ramp used to propel the trolly forward can be seen through the lattice structure of the catapult
*Bottom* This aircraft is from the 7S2 squadron and is being recovered onto the Commandant Teste in the port of Arzew in 1937. Just left of centre in the foreground is one of the unshielded 3.9 inch guns and on the raised deck are two quick-firing guns, whilst a sailor seems to be painting the underside of this structure.

_Top Verso "Gourdou-Leseurre" in pencil_











_Top 100041 10.7cm x 6.3cm Gelatin silver print_ 

_Middle 21043 16.4cm x 10.9cm Gelatin silver print_ 

_Bottom 21043 16.4cm x 10.9cm Gelatin silver print_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Marine Nationale Breguet 521 Bizerte*
*Top* The Breguet 521 Bizerte was a French development of the British Short Calcutta flying boat built under licence by Breguet. This long-range reconnaissance aircraft had a two-tier flight deck and an open bow gun position initially. Note the impressive span of the upper wing - over 35m.
*Bottom* This photograph shows one (N°18) of the batch that were ordered in 1936 with the elimination of the open bow gun position and the extended cockpit canopy which was well-adapted for the role of long-range reconnaissance. Note the important dihedral angle of the upper wing, the radio direction finding aerial on the top of the wing, the wolf emblem of the E1 squadron on the hull and the gun blister just aft of the cockpit. This aircraft is flying over the Iles du Frioul off the coast of Marseille in 1937.
_Top 94061 Verso : " Bréguet " Bizerte " in pencil, " 1934 " in red crayon and " Hydravion Breguet " Bizerte " de Haute Mer 1938" (sic) in blue ink_ 

_Bottom 87 Verso: "Bréguet-Bizerte Poids total: 17 tonnes Force moteurs: 2550 CV." in black ink
Top 94061 20.8cm x 15.7cm Gelatin silver print_ 






_Bottom 87 37.8cm x 27.9cm Gelatin silver print_

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Saunders-Roe SR.A/1*
*One.* The Saunders-Roe SR.A/1 was a revolutionary, water-based aircraft with a top speed in excess of 500 mph. Construction began in 1946 to produce this single-seater, twin jet-propelled flying boat fighter. It had no official name and was referred to as the "Squirt" but the project came to an end in the early 1950s as the Squirt lost out in the competition with the new land-based jet fighters that were appearing on the scene plus the success in war of the aircraft carrier. Shown here is one of the three prototypes (TG263) with the initial Perspex bubble canopy. It had two Metropolitan-Vickers F.2/4 Beryl axial flow turbojets placed side by side in the fuselage and sharing the same nose air intake but with separate exhausts. Surprisingly, it is said that there was no problem with water ingestion but the SR.A/1 was not designed to operations in choppy seas.

*Two.* The first test flight took place on 16th July 1947 and the test pilot Geoffrey Tyson reported satisfactory handling of the flying boat both in the air and on water. Here, the flying boat is just sitting on the step of the planing hull.

*Three.* The SR.A/1 had semi-retractable floats to improve the aerodynamics. Each float first pivoted inwards through 90° before the arm folded into a well in the lower surface of the wing. This way, only the streamlined part of each float was exposed. In the first photograph, we can see the two dark bands of the pivoting mechanism on each float. In the lower photograph, we can see the orifice for the planed four nose-mounted Hispano 20mm cannons.
*Four.* TG263 was brought out of store in November 1950 and hydrodynamic tests recommenced, the last flight being in June 1951. Here we can see the underwing recess on the port wing and the float pivot points as two dark areas on the starboard float.
*Five.* After the initial trials, several modifications were made including replacement of the Perspex bubble canopy with a metal canopy and reducing the rudder horn balance as can be seen in this photograph. A short take-off could be attained - 26 seconds - by retracting the wing floats, and so reducing drag, once the aircraft had lateral stability.
_One. Verso: "SR A1" in black ink
Two. Verso: "Britain has first jet flying boat fighter. 30.7.47. The first jet-propelled flying boat fighter in the world - the Saunders-Roe A1 - was successfully tested at Cowes, Isle of Wight, this afternoon. It is fitted with twin Metropolitan Vickers jet units known as the Beryl, but its maximum speed is a top secret. The picture shows the jet-propelled flying boat taking off on her trial flight to-day."
Three. Verso: "First flying boat tested. 31.7.47. The world's first jet-propelled flying boat fighter, the Saunders-Roe SR/A1 made its first …. appearance over the Solent yesterday, after …."hush-hush" test flights. It has ….a speed of more than 400m.p.h….in a pressurised cabin, and it….cannon. The pilot has an ejector seat." 

*The source of all the post text above and pictures : *Naval Aviation_

*Images - catalogue number 96095, 31008, 66039, 95038 & 94090*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2019)

SAUNDERS-ROE

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 15, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 15, 2019)

net American Aircraft Fan Club 1945/1955 - The Online Collection

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2019)

Would a Admin please delete this. My dumbass put it in the wrong thread. I am sorry.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American Naval Biplanes Attached To American Heavy Cruiser | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

4. Seefliegerhorst Bug He 114 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Elmas (Jul 21, 2019)

from : https://airandspace.si.edu/sites/de...tion-objects/record-images/NASM-SI-73-554.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2019)

An absolute thing of beauty...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

E/bay uk Dornier Wasser D Do-18 model Do-202

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2019)

Blocky


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

A Kawanishi prototype patrol bomber takes off over the water on a test flight in December of 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

Luftwaffe Seaplane Landing near Steamer Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Martin Malta (Aug 28, 2019)

Sunderland at Mistra bay Malta after Me 109F ' s attacked it for the second day...





Sunderland at Kalafrana seaplane base Malta after an attack by Me 109F's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 28, 2019)

*Concept drawing of Hughes HK-1 (1942) 
Weird Wings



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2019)

Graceful little kite


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 3, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> View attachment 551067
> View attachment 551068


One can only imagine what happened to the useful load and cruise on 75HP. (And no, I'm not pickin' on the little ERCO. I like them.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 3, 2019)

Good looking airplane. But they only built one. They found the two control approach did not work well for floatplanes - you really need rudder control to maneuver on the water. Aside from that, pulling up to a dock must have been a nightmare with that low wing. As one pilot with some seaplane experience put it, "You don't have to be that great of a pilot to fly a seaplane, but you have to be one hell of a sailor!"

The final kicker was when the prototype came apart during a test dive. The pilot bailed out successfully, but that was the end of the concept.

Note how they have those panel riveted below the prop and just above the bottom of the nosebowl. Normally the carb air intake is at the bottom and there is a hole under the prop to put air over the oil tank to help cooling (or to handle an oil cooler if so equipped). But they must have had trouble with water spray getting into the intake and thus covered those two holes and added one in the middle for the carb air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 3, 2019)

No one does it like the Italians - aircraft in the aviation museum on the shore of Lake Bracchiano.

Austro-Hungarian Lohner.




Lohner

Savoia Marchetti S.56.




S.56A

Fiat C-29.




C-29

Schneider Trophy winning Macchi M.39.




M.39 ii

Macchi M.67.




M.67

World speed record class holder Macchi MC.72.




MC.72 i

Ship based observation IMAM Ro.43.




Ro.43

CANT Z.506 Airone.




Z.506 iii

Yes, this place blew me away.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 3, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> No one does it like the Italians - aircraft in the aviation museum on the shore of Lake Bracchiano.
> 
> Austro-Hungarian Lohner.
> 
> ...


You had us going man! You were winning today's thread! Then? Z.506.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 3, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Then? Z.506.



And... you've lost me. It is a Z.506.


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 3, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> And... you've lost me. It is a Z.506.


It was the aesthetics and beauty of all the Italian aircraft until......


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 4, 2019)

Ah, I get it, Jetcal1. Although it does have a certain elegance to it. It's big, that's for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Navy scout seaplane the SC-1 “Seahawk”. Folding wings are a new feature shown on its beeching gear it occupies less space on board a ship, 16 June 1945. 
Photograph Curator

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Navy Scout – Curtiss “Sea Hawk” SC-1, head on. Photographed by Naval Air Station, Patuxent River, Maryland, aircraft. Photograph July 31, 1944 same site

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

Japan






ese long-range reconnaissance seaplane Aichi E13A “Jake” captured on Kwajalein in the Marshall Islands. Photograph received March 1944. same site.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice shots, that's not a Jake its the Aichi E16A "Zuiun" 'Paul' and looks to be in prototype markings and likely Orange colour......


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)

Good eye Wayne. Very similar looking aircraft but a side by side comparison shows quite a few differences


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Militaria 
Dornier DO-18 flying boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

Saunders Roe Sr./A.1 Jet Fighter Flying Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

The Caspar Werke AG (formed by Carl Caspar in the former Fokker factory at Travemünde in 1921) built the first military aircraft in Germany after WW I.
Designed by Ernst Heinkel, the experimental U 1 single-seat reconnaissance floatplane was envisaged to be based on submarines. The unarmed wooden aircraft was powered by a 50 hp Siemens & Halske Sh 4 five-cylinder air-cooled radial engine. It could be disassembled (wings, floats, propeller) in a few minutes and stowed in a deck-mounted container.
Two aircraft were ordered by the US Navy for testing and serialed A6434 and A6435 they were delivered to NAS Anacostia, Washington, D.C. in late 1922. A6434 was to be shown in a parade in July 1923, mounted on a truck, it contacted low-hanging trees and was damaged beyond repair; the second aircraft completed the tests late 1923.
Caspar U.1 Aircraft template



A third aircraft, registered D-293 (c/n 510) was delivered to the Reichsmarine. Two more aircraft were produced, designated U 2, these were delivered to Japan, where they were copied into the Yokosho Navy Type 1. 

Span: 23 ft 7.5 in (7.20 m)
Length: 20 ft 4.1 in (6.20 m)
Height: 7 ft 7.7 in (2.33 m)
Wing area: 150.7 sq.ft (14 sq.m)
Weight empty: 794 lb (360 kg)
MTOW: 1,261 lb (572 kg)
Max speed: 81 mph (130 kmh)
Cruise speed: 75 mph (120 kmh)
Landing speed: 37 mph (60 kmh)
Service ceiling: 9,842 ft (3,000 m)
Climb: to 3,281 ft (1,000 m) 6 min
Range: 155 mls (250 km)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> But looks good.
> 
> View attachment 277756



SAUNDERS ROE LERWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> SAUNDERS ROE LERWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560362


SAUNDERS ROE LERWICK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2019)

I love the flying boats, they just have such an elegance to them. Great pics gents!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 11, 2019)

Every time I see the title for this thread, I think of a homebuilt airplane called the Breezy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2019)

I Can see where they got the name!
Not for the Alaskan tundra is it....!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2019)

Flugsport Heft 23/1938 - Motorflug - Segelflug - Modellflug - Geschichte - Luftfahrt - Flugzeugtechnik - Luftfahrtgeschichte | VOLATICUM 
Spannweite 29,5 m, Länge 19,6 m, Höhe 4,8 m, Fläche 130 m2. Leergew. 10 410 kg, zusätzliche Ausrüstung 530 kg, Rüstgewicht 10 940 kg, Kraftstoff 5 350 kg, Schmierstoff 370 kg, Reservekühlstoff 90 kg, Besatzung 4 Mann 320 kg, Nutzlast 480 kg, Fluggew. Nordatlantik 17 500 kg. Schleuderstart. Höchstgeschw. in 0—1000 m Höhe 325 km/h, mittlere Reisegeschw. bei 4420 PS 270 km/h, Landegeschw. 95 km/h, Reichweite 5200 km, maximale Reichweite bei wirtschaftlichster Reisegeschw. 5900 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 19, 2019)

'Raiders of the North Atlantic' (Roy Grinnell) 
Blohm und Voss BV 138

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 27, 2019)

Curtiss SO3C Seamews 
USS Biloxi (CL-80) 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 28, 2019)

Not the best looking plane ever.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2020)

Saunders-Roe Princess G-ALUN displaying at the Farnborough SBAC Show in September 1953. No photo credit available,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2020)

Would I have loved to have flown in that one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 568727
> 
> 
> Saunders-Roe Princess G-ALUN displaying at the Farnborough SBAC Show in September 1953. No photo credit available,


would've loved to see that flying !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2020)

Beautiful

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2020)

Found in 'Random Media'

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 26, 2020)

The story behind the rafty P-40...George Maude's P-40E by Chris Maude

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2020)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2020)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 514686


I’m from Long Island. GO DUCKS!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> I’m from Long Island. GO DUCKS!



Same!


----------



## Dash119 (May 23, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> The story behind the rafty P-40...George Maude's P-40E by Chris Maude



I had guessed the Pacific Northwest based on the fishing boat before I even clicked on the link. Is this the P-40 that was never restored, having all the original equipment?


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2020)

Dash119
George Maude's P-40E by Chris Maude


----------



## Dash119 (May 24, 2020)

I had clicked on that link, but I'm not sure if it answered my question...

I assume it is the same plane, but I had read about a P-40 that was put into storage sometime after the war and was untouched for decades. This made for a rather rare time capsule for the original equipment, which is almost always deleted or replaced during restoration/conversion/


----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2020)

You are correct about it being complete. Its history...Intermission One – Kittyhawk AK803 (1034)


----------



## nuuumannn (May 25, 2020)

Here'tis. Lived in New Zealand for a couple of years.




P-40 




P-40 still


----------



## SaparotRob (May 25, 2020)

It’s beautiful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Curtiss SC-1 Seahawk
> 
> View attachment 281386



~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. WW2 MILITARY 8" X 10" PHOTO #26 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2020)

*Caproni I Ca, floatplane, Italy undated*
George Lane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2020)

*poor unlucky Caspar U-1, a plane stored in a submarine - Dec 1922* 
*A6434/6435Caspar U-1
Caspar U.1 [aka Caspar-Heinkel U.1] submarine-based patrol seaplane. Delivered to NAS Anacostia, DC 1922.
A6434 mounted on truck for parade and damaged beyond repair by low-hanging trees Jul 1923






Source of Photograph: National Photo Company Collection (Library of Congress). same site*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 4, 2020)

johnbr said:


> *poor unlucky Caspar U-1, a plane stored in a submarine - Dec 1922*
> *A6434/6435Caspar U-1
> Caspar U.1 [aka Caspar-Heinkel U.1] submarine-based patrol seaplane. Delivered to NAS Anacostia, DC 1922.
> A6434 mounted on truck for parade and damaged beyond repair by low-hanging trees Jul 1923
> ...


Kind of reminds me of the Christmas Bullet on floats.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 7, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> I found the link:
> 
> During a flight from Cadiz to Pollensa on 21 March 1938 it came under attack from two Republican Fiat CR. 32 fighters, one of which was shot down by the Ju 52's gunner. Republican Coastal Defence reported ;



Sorry but doubtfull that was shot down by republican CR.32.

CR.32 weren't used by the republican air force. Most probably by I-15.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2020)

VICKERS SUPERMARINE SCAPA FLYING BOAT - Painted by David Moore in 1935. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ehangar/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 7, 2020)

Shortround6 said:


> View attachment 250729
> 
> 
> Sikorsky VS 44.
> ...



When I worked at Sikorsky, there was a story circulating about one of the engineers (I think it was one of the flight test engineers) who had worked on the VS-44 was taking a flight on _Excambian_ and mentioning that he was one of its engineers before WW2. The pilot pulled him into the cockpit, pulled out a copy of the aircraft manual, and they started discussing things the pilot was not sure about.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 26, 2020)

Awesome Seaplane Wallpapers - WallpaperAccess

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 27, 2020)

johnbr said:


> Caspar U.1 [aka Caspar-Heinkel U.1] submarine-based patrol seaplane. Delivered to NAS Anacostia, DC 1922.
> A6434 mounted on truck for parade and damaged beyond repair by low-hanging trees Jul 1923



That's a nifty looking aeroplane, never heard of it before. Cantilever wings and note the wee airspeed indicator on the wing propelled by air flow.




Airspeed indicator

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

P2Y-1s of VP-4 in flight over the Pacific, 17 November 1935. United States Army Air Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 3, 2020)

Some shoots of flying boats & seaplanes from the Spanish Civil War.

Sorry about the lacking quality of the photos.

CANT 501 in nacionalist side





Savoia S 62 from 2 Escuadrilla de Reconocimiento (2nd Reconaissance Squadron) from the goverment side and detail of the badge.










Savoia S 62 from the nacionalist side.





Dornier Wal from the goverment side





Dornier Wal, detail of the front gun position, deep charge support and cockpit





Dornier Wal from the nacionalist side, 1-G-70 Grupo de Reconocimiento Marítimo (1-G-70 Maritime Reconaissance Group)





Badge from the 1-G-70 Grupo de Reconocimiento Marítimo





Macchi M 41 seaplane fighter from the nacionalist side been handled with a crane to the water un Palma de Mallorca port




Two of the Macchi M 41 un the sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 3, 2020)

Some more shoots.

Heinkel He 59 from AS/88, the sea patrol unit of the Condor Legion. The forward black disc is awaiting the ace of spades of the unit badge to be drawn in It.





Two Heinkel He 60, one civil CANT Z 506, one Dornier Wal and one CANT Z 501 from the nacionalist side in the Air Sea Base of El Atalayón, in the spanish north Africa, near Melilla.





One He 60 in the foreground and two CANT Z 501 in the background.





Fin badge in the He 60 of the 3 Escuadrilla Grupo 1-G-62-73 de Reconocimiento Marítimo (1-G-62-73 Maritime Reconaissance Group 3rd Squadron)





He 60 in the foreground (same squadron) and He 59 of AS/88 of the Condor Legion in the background, with the ace of spades applied to the forward black disc.





Rear shot of a CANT Z 506 from 2 Escuadrilla Grupo 1-G-62-73 de Reconocimiento Marítimo (1-G-62-73 Maritime Reconaissance Group 2nd Squadron), nacionalist side.





2 Escuadrilla Grupo 1-G-62-73 de Reconocimiento Marítimo (1-G-62-73 Maritime Reconaissance Group 2nd Squadron) unit badge.





CANT Z 506 in the Air Sea Base of El Atalayón, in the spanish north Africa, near Melilla.





Front view, same location.





Fairchild 91, pressed in service by the nacionalist side after the capture of the MV due to bring it (and other military hardware and stores) to the republican goverment. The only one to be flown in the Civil War. Named Virgen de Chamorro (Chamorro Virgin) in the rear fuselage and a Popeye dropping a bomb in the bow.





Detail of Popeye





One of the three Heinkel He 115 sent to AS/88. They arrived too late to take part in the war, 2 days sfter the republican surrender, and returned to Germany little after. Photo taken at Pollensa Naval Base, in the northern tip of Majorca, Balearic Iselands.





On of the Arado Ar 95A-0 arrived at the same time that the He 115. The Arados were left in Spain for the nationalist side.





The badge in the rear fuselage.





IMAN Ro 43 of the italian cruiser Fiume, interned after the italian surrender in Pollensa Naval Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2020)

I agree, I like the Italian 3 engineed aircraft.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 20, 2020)

Facebook art

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2021)

An N3N-3 ashore at NAS Jacksonville, Florida, 7 January 1942
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2021)

YC-134A with its Pantobase landing gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 14, 2021)

Neato


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2021)

Looks like a skid. Not sure exactly how it works.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 15, 2021)

The *YC-123E* had been another experiment in improving the C-123's ability to operate wherever it might need to, introducing Stroukoff's own _Pantobase_ system: two high-stress skis fitted to the lower fuselage, wingtip mounted floats, along with sealing the fuselage itself. This gave the YC-123E the ability to operate on water, as well as ice and snow, and with the BLC from the previous YC-123D, the new aircraft could effectively be operated from almost any runway surface available, and airstrips of shorter length.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 15, 2021)

What a cool airplane!
Was the original landing gear removed when they sealed the hull (fuselage?)?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2021)

Title: Boeing Model 314A ‘Clipper’, G-AGCA “Berwick”, of BOAC, lands on Lagos Lagoon, Nigeria, for moorings at the West African flying boat terminal at Iquoi c.1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 18, 2021)

Grumman XJF-1 mock-up
Farmingdale, NY 1933

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Latecoere 298, (1936)
> 
> View attachment 278226
> 
> ...


LATECOERE 298 VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO 1939 FRENCH AIR FORCE FRANCE WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## stug3 (Mar 4, 2021)

This is some nice box art.
Kawanishi E15K 'Shiun' (Violet Cloud) 
'Norm' (Allies)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Mar 8, 2021)

Savoia-Marchetti S.55s, 1927

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 9, 2021)

entered in error


----------



## Graeme (Apr 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 11, 2021)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 619207


Certainly it can float but I'm not sure if it could fly again!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 11, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Certainly it can float but I'm not sure if it could fly again!


I'm just wondering why there are 5 people sitting on a single-seat aircraft?


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 11, 2021)

Stowaways?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Apr 17, 2021)

*Supermarine Southampton Mk.I N9898 under Construction 21 Feb 1925*
Photograph of Supermarine Southampton Mk.I N9898 under Construction 21 Feb 1925 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 17, 2021)

The Southampton was a piece of art. The skill required to build the wooden plank-work for the fuselage really is incredible. Here's a couple of pics of the sole surviving example at the RAF Museum, Hendon - it's just a thing of beauty:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 17, 2021)

That airplane truly is beautiful. I love wooden hulls. If the the Good Lord wanted us to have fiberglass boats He would've given us plastic trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 17, 2021)

Seriously, that is a work of art.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 17, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Seriously, that is a work of art.


Totally agree, just give the funny rating due the plastic trees, no offence intended

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> That airplane truly is beautiful. I love wooden hulls. If the the Good Lord wanted us to have fiberglass boats He would've given us plastic trees.


He (she) did

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful plane.

For some reason I don’t remember seeing it the two times I went to Hendon.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 17, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Beautiful plane.
> 
> For some reason I don’t remember seeing it the two times I went to Hendon.


Did you look behind the plastic tree?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Did you look behind the plastic tree?



Heh...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## stug3 (Apr 27, 2021)

North American O-47A

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Apr 29, 2021)

Klemm WL 35





Klemm KL 35 B

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## stug3 (Jun 12, 2021)

Rogožarski SIM-XIV-H (Yugoslav)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2021)

Some examples of "Air Yachts" of the 1920s-30s; luxuriously appointed flying boats marketed to the wealthy.

Loening Model 23 S-1 Flying Yacht (1921)





Fokker F-11 (1928)









Sikorsky S-38 (1928)





Supermarine Air Yacht (1930)





Sikorsky S-43 'Baby Clipper' (1935)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 15, 2021)

I want the Baby Clipper.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 15, 2021)

Interesting that the first one (Loening Model 23 S-1 Flying Yacht) has ejector doors (rear hinged so that if you turn the handle while in flight it will drag/throw you out)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 16, 2021)

It appears the door was hinged that way so one could enter from the splash rail while in the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## stug3 (Jun 28, 2021)

Nakajima E8N Type 95 and Heavy Cruiser 'Haguro'

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 2, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> The Southampton was a piece of art. The skill required to build the wooden plank-work for the fuselage really is incredible.



True, a thing of beauty. One of, if not the last surviving complete Linton Hope hull. Hope was a sailor and boat builder who had worked with Supermarine on the hull of the AD (for Air Department) flying boat during the Great War and whose hull characteristics were subsequently applied to a number of British flying boats. They comprised a circular body with separate water-planing chines fitted to the underside. A description of the AD flying boat's hull designed by Hope, which also applies to the Southampton:

"Of the circular hooped frames was a skin formed on a mould from double diagonal mahogany planking laid crosswise, with fabric sandwiched between the layers. The curved ribs in quarter-inch rock elm were closely spaced as were the stiffened stringers. This type of wooden construction stood the test of time until metal hulls were introduced by which time the hydrodynamic problems of planing bottoms had been largely solved."

A rearview shows the original fuselage outline with the water-planing chine looking like an addition, which it essentially was, which also promoted buoyancy.




RAFM 160

Believe it or not, this used to be a house boat!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 2, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Believe it or not, this used to be a house boat!



Which is the only reason it survived

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jul 2, 2021)

Pan Am Sikorsky S40 Clipper, Habana 1934 ; there is also a Consolidated Commodore.
From the estate of PFC Carlo ROTTI - ASN 392707493 - 620th Military Police Escort Guard Company, 9th US Army :

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## stug3 (Jul 14, 2021)

Model Airplane News 1137 Sikorsky XPBS-1

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 14, 2021)

Those exhausts are a great built in permanent speed-brake


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Frog (Aug 7, 2021)

Pan Am Sikorsky S42, Habana, picture dated jan. 19, 1939.
From the estate of PFC Carlo ROTTI - ASN 392707493 - 620th Military Police Escort Guard Company, 9th US Army :

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 11, 2021)

Dornier Do 24










Dornier Do 22 (Arkadiusz Wrobel)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## GTX (Nov 16, 2021)

And who could forget this:

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 16, 2021)

Tin Otters can do that also tho at lower speeds. The use of asymmetric power and/or one in reverse makes docking so much easier than on the single Otter and Beaver, and presumably other singles and twins with no reverse. Having the power levers up high on the Twin Otter makes fine power control much easier too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 17, 2021)

Beriev MBR-2






Beriev Be-12 'Chaika'






Beriev Be-12P-200 'Chaika'

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## herman1rg (Nov 17, 2021)

Old Beriev did some interesting stuff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 20, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 21, 2021)

Aichi E13A Jake in french service with the Aeronavale in Indochina.

Used in liason and light transport roles with 8.S

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## GTX (Nov 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 25, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 649478


I wouldn't care to be there!


----------



## GTX (Nov 25, 2021)

Why not?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 26, 2021)

GTX said:


> Why not?


Paradise beaches, nice weather, a most capable flying boat...

I could see myself with one or two piña coladas and nice female company there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 26, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 649478


This is why I said before if I had too much money a PBY would be a pretty cool plane to own.


----------



## GTX (Nov 27, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Paradise beaches, nice weather, a most capable flying boat...
> 
> I could see myself with one or two piña coladas and nice female company there.


That says *why* to be there. You said you *wouldn't* care to be there. Hence my confusion.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 27, 2021)

GTX said:


> That says *why* to be there. You said you *wouldn't* care to be there. Hence my confusion.


Sorry about the confusion, english isn't my native lenguage

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2021)

(Wingspan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 28, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Sorry about the confusion, english isn't my native lenguage


Ah, no problem.


----------



## special ed (Nov 28, 2021)

Mine neither, I'm from the US.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 31, 2022)

Trial flight of new airline for flights between Santa Cruz de Tenerife (TCI) and Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (LPA) and Santa Cruz de La Palma (SPC), scheduled for next october in the Canary Islands. Local investment in partnership with Nordic Seaplanes.

Trial with a Twin Otter DHC-6-300 of Nordic Seaplanes.

Living in Las Palmas coming from Santa Cruz de Tenerife (with most of my family living there), needless to say that I will book a flight for the very first weekend!

Arrival at Santa Cruz de Tenerife Port:





Your browser is not able to display this video.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 31, 2022)

Nice one


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 31, 2022)

Now that’s commuting.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 3, 2022)

More trial pics. This time arrival at Las Palmas Port. Very dusty and cloudy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 11, 2022)

Video from No-Do (Noticiario y Documentales, weekly news proyected before movies in spanish cinemas between 1942 and 1981) announcing the start of the air connection from Southampton (UK) to Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (Canary Islands) in 1952, via Lisbon and Madeira.

The flight was made with Short Solent of Aquila Airways weekly, arriving at Las Palmas on Saturday and leaving the same day and the connection lasted till 1957.





Your browser is not able to display this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Feb 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Feb 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Feb 11, 2022)

There is a Japanese artist who has made many paintings depicting modern Japanese vocaloid singers in WW2 situations. Miko Hatsune is a computer generated figure with long green hair.

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Feb 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Feb 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Imaginative artwork.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 11, 2022)

I didn’t care for that Wildcat variant before. It’s my new fave.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 11, 2022)

N4521U said:


> That last one just looks like they had bits left over from 20 years of plane building and decided to see what they could come up with.......


Like Johnny Cash’s Cadillac in the song “One Piece at a Time” lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 11, 2022)

norab said:


> How about H8K Emily
> View attachment 250330


I always thought the Emily should have had more of a role as a bomber. It had the range and armament to cause fighters trouble. Like the second attack on Pearl Harbor, there were refueling options. If more were built and if the Japanese drew up some of their intricate plans to utilize them, they could have stirred up trouble on the coast. I read about a sub base on the Mexican coast south of San Diego, imagine if they were able to hide a small refueling depot for Emilys there. 1942-early 43 could have been really interesting if the navy had to focus closer to home instead of honing carrier operations against misc Japanese based.


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 12, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Video from No-Do (Noticiario y Documentales, weekly news proyected before movies in spanish cinemas between 1942 and 1981) announcing the start of the air connection from Southampton (UK) to Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (Canary Islands) in 1952, via Lisbon and Madeira.
> 
> The flight was made with Short Solent of Aquila Airways weekly, arriving at Las Palmas on Saturday and leaving the same day and the connection lasted till 1957.
> 
> View attachment 657595


There is a Solent preserved at MoTaT in Auckland.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> The flight was made with Short Solent of Aquila Airways weekly, arriving at Las Palmas on Saturday and leaving the same day and the connection lasted till 1957.



Interesting to see the clip, thanks for posting Azul. The aircraft in it is a Sunderland, note in the last frame at .049 you can see two recognition features, the bomb bay door below the wing and the fairing in the nose that replaced the gun turret has been retracted to aid in the mooring process. Aquila had a few Sunderland IIIs, as well as a Sandringham, which was a more extensive Sunderland conversion that resembled a proper airliner and not a converted maritime patrol bomber, without turrets and bomb bay doors, as well as the Solents.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 13, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Interesting to see the clip, thanks for posting Azul. The aircraft in it is a Sunderland, note in the last frame at .049 you can see two recognition features, the bomb bay door below the wing and the fairing in the nose that replaced the gun turret has been retracted to aid in the mooring process. Aquila had a few Sunderland IIIs, as well as a Sandringham, which was a more extensive Sunderland conversion that resembled a proper airliner and not a converted maritime patrol bomber, without turrets and bomb bay doors, as well as the Solents.


Thanks for the clarification. I do notice the faring that covered the front turret but (wrongly) belive that the Solent was a Sunderland converted to civil Airlines.

Much appreciated the correction!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I do notice the faring that covered the front turret but (wrongly) belive that the Solent was a Sunderland converted to civil Airlines.
> 
> Much appreciated the correction!



No worries, my friend. The Solent was the civil version of the Short Seaford military flying boat, which was a bigger and more capable aircraft than the Sunderland. The Solent was bigger and could carry more passengers than the Sandringham, which was based on the Sunderland.

Tasman Empire Airways Ltd, or TEAL, the predecessor to Air New Zealand operated all these types, as well as pre-war S.30 "Empire" Class flying boats (just so we don't forget who was in charge ) and after the war the inadequacies of the Sandringhams on long distance routes was demonstrated in an occurrence known as "The Sandringham Incident". This took place in 1947 when a Sandringham en route from Sydney Australia to Auckland New Zealand had an engine failure and to lighten the aircraft, pax luggage and mail was dumped overboard. The issue was engine overheating caused by the design of the intake baffles, which were duly altered in-house at TEAL, but it raised the issue that type was not sufficiently capable to make repeated lengthy crossings of the Tasman Sea.

The Solent was bigger and more powerful, but like the Sandringham purchase, the airline didn't want flying boats anymore, but that was another story altogether.

Excuse the quality, but this is the only image I have of MoTaT's Solent and Sunderland together. It was taken some years ago.





Solent Sunderland

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 13, 2022)

The Solents used Hercules engines and there was one incident when the wrong oil was used to service one at Rose Bay (Sydney). I can't remember the other details but I remember there was a big stink over it and it was always drummed into us when working on the Hercules engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Frog (Feb 21, 2022)

Supermarine Walrus - US News July 18, 1941 :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 21, 2022)

Who did machine gun British planes at Reykjavik Airport? The Shagbat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Feb 21, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Who did machine gun British planes at Reykjavik Airport? The Shagbat?



German planes these Bren Carriers are supposed to fire :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 21, 2022)

That’s what what happens when I read things out of context. 
Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Who did machine gun British planes at Reykjavik Airport? The Shagbat?



Thought for a minute they were gonna say the Americans...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Apr 7, 2022)

Martin T4M-2 (VT 9, Cuba c.1930)





Martin XPB2M-1 Mars





Martin P6M SeaMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 22, 2022)

Savoia Marchetti S.65

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 22, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Savoia Marchetti S.65
> 
> View attachment 665426


Another new one for me.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 24, 2022)

Looking for some pics in an old phone came across this vids of Ejército del Aire Canadair CL-215T from Grupo 43 (Group 43 from the spanish air force) firefighters loading water to fight a severe wildfire in Gran Canaria. The last two are mine, the first two unsourced.

The CL-215 are nicknamed botijos in spanish service.





Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 24, 2022)

Way cool!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 25, 2022)

Impress your friends on trivia night - with the Wackett Widgeon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 25, 2022)

Even rarer - a mock up of the unbuilt German Arado 233...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2022)

Coolio!


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 26, 2022)

I like that it has little paddle wheels instead of undercarriage. Was that so it could propel itself on the water when the engines were turned off?

I'll get my coat!


----------



## MIflyer (May 28, 2022)

Yep, or at least it used to be able to fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 4, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Even rarer - a mock up of the unbuilt German Arado 233...
> 
> View attachment 665741



I take it the undercarriage are supposed to be wheels and not the mock up of some paddle inspired means of water propulsion... 

Mark, you beat me to it!


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 5, 2022)

stug3 said:


> Martin T4M-2 (VT 9, Cuba c.1930)
> View attachment 664081
> 
> 
> ...








The scout carried on the wing is neat! But how does it recover?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jun 6, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> View attachment 672293
> 
> 
> The scout carried on the wing is neat! But how does it recover?



I think they put it there to show perspective.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 6, 2022)

Cub flies at full throttle at a few hundred feet. 

The Mars flies just a little lower and using flaps creeps up on the Cub, positions the wing underneath, and climbs slightly catching the Cubs wheels in the chocks and killing a bit of speed at the same time.

Simple.........................................................................


   

Somebody want to expand that to a fiction short story?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 6, 2022)

The Cub flies into the wind. It then gently floats down onto the anchored Mars's wing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 6, 2022)

stug3 said:


> I think they put it there to show perspective.



In seriousness, I had assumed the Piper was on approach behind the 'boat and just happened to photobomb the shot. But it's really, really hard for me to pass up a silly joke.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 6, 2022)

If you blow it up you can see a tie down strap from each forward wing strut. 

But that may just be to keep a wind gust from toppling the Cub off the wing and onto the ground. 
Explain that to insurance company

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 6, 2022)

Shortround6 said:


> If you blow it up you can see a tie down strap from each forward wing strut.
> 
> But that may just be to keep a wind gust from toppling the Cub off the wing and onto the ground.
> Explain that to insurance company



You're dead-right, and chocks of a sort too.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 9, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> The scout carried on the wing is neat! But how does it recover?




 Like everything in aviation, very carefully, of course...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## stug3 (Jun 14, 2022)

Kawanishi H6K, cruiser Kuma, 1941 postcard





Kawanishi H6K and H8K





Kawanishi H8K, Makin Island 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Valdez (Jun 14, 2022)

For some reason I’m a fan of the H6K Mavis. Thank you for the images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2022)

Valdez said:


> For some reason I’m a fan of the H6K Mavis. Thank you for the images.



I think both the H6K and H8K are beautiful ac.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 23, 2022)

Unfortunately, a botijo  in action once more fighting a fire.

This time in Tenerife. Refilling the tanks from the port of my home town, Santa Cruz de Tenerife.

Taken from the tower control of the port. Notice the fast ferry just docking to the right.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 23, 2022)

That is intelligent fire fighting which is why a European consortium has just bought 22 of the new version that carries 6.5 tonnes instead of 6 from most of the earlier aircraft

In Aus the NSW government has bought a 737 fire bomber which can typically drop eight 15 tonne loads (120t) in one day.

Last I heard the record for a single Canadair and 2 crews alternating in sorties was 207 drops delivering 1200 tonnes on one day (Italy July 8th​, 2018).

Larger jet aircraft are required to fly at a higher altitude while dropping retardant. Dropping at high altitudes will not attack the fire directly as the water disperses before it reaches the fire. Because its turbo-prop engines that provide instant trust the Canadair can safely attack the fire at a lower altitude and lower speed with higher precision. It's drop pattern and the much higher water density when it hits the ground is such that it can lower the level of energy far faster so that ground crew can safely finish the work.

Although it only carries 6 tonnes per drop delivering 6 tonnes every few seconds or minutes using a fleet of Canadairs like many of the European countries aim to is way more effective than delivering 15 tonnes once every couple of hours like the 737 does. There is some good youtube video of a fleet of Canadairs operating in Croatia - one every 20 seconds so delivering more tonnage per minute than the 737 can typically deliver in two hours and the same daily 120 tonnes in under 7 minutes.

Aus authorities like to say that the Canadair cannot find water in Aus but a 1980s or 90s review of a deadly NSW Blue Mountains fire found multiple water sources within 15 minutes of the fire including the ocean where it is capable of refilling in rough waters with waves up to two metres. That particular fire started in inaccessible country and burned for two days before it reached towns and destroyed them in minutes. The Canadair can deliver to inaccessible country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 23, 2022)

But then it is the Australian Gov't who cares little for Oz, and more for themselves!
Just sayin.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2022)

The Global 747 fire tanker (944), which has been retired, saved the nearby town of Lewiston back in 2018, stopping the Carr Fire in it's tracks with a single tree-top pass.
The retardant it and others (737, MD-11, BAe 146, etc.) drop, is a mixture of water and "phoscheck", which creates a slurry that won't dissipate into aerosols due to speed/height or vaporize in the fire's heat.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 23, 2022)

stug3 said:


> I think both the H6K and H8K are beautiful ac.



Aesthetics can't be argued but the fact is that both the H6K and the H8K were very capable in comparison to peer aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jul 26, 2022)

Dornier Do 24

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2022)

Beautiful plane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2022)

Here is this beauty in Spanish colors I visited in Oberschleissheim, Germany a few years ago.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2022)

Very good looking plane. Here when it was still in service Dornier Do24

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jul 26, 2022)

And how to abuse a Do24T:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2022)

Always thought she was a beauty.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 28, 2022)

A firefighting vid&pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 28, 2022)

Santa Cruz de Teneriefe?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 28, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> Santa Cruz de Teneriefe?


Yes, there is. Good eye.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 29, 2022)

would love to be in that cockpit!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Jerry Morelock (Aug 2, 2022)

The unfortunate Latécoere and the Pensacola hurricane...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 8, 2022)

New type to me "An XJL-1 and an example of the type it was intended to replace, the Grumman J2F DucK"





Source Wiki Columbia XJL - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 8, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> New type to me "An XJL-1 and an example of the type it was intended to replace, the Grumman J2F DucK"
> 
> View attachment 681083
> 
> Source Wiki Columbia XJL - Wikipedia


A new one for me as well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 19, 2022)

Interesting article about the Beriev Be-12 use in the ukrainian War. Some vida&pics:









Russia’s Rickety Be-12 Flying Boats Are Still Patrolling Off Crimea


The veteran amphibious flying boat makes for an unmistakable sight off the Crimean coast, but its wartime role is likely limited.




www.thedrive.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 19, 2022)

Great stuff!


----------



## GTX (Sep 2, 2022)

Hall HP-3:






Source

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 26, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 26, 2022)

Now that’s a regatta.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 26, 2022)

Maldives? Using extreme zoom I think the Aircraft Registration code is 8Q


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> Maldives? Using extreme zoom I think the Aircraft Registration code is 8Q


Q8-TMW Maldives

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

